# FRANKFURT | Projects & Construction



## Patrick

_EDIT: Credits to erbse and the others he credits for the content of this posting! See the original post by erbse here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135527229#post135527229. Patrick._

============================================================

*Visit the DWF Frankfurt forum!* You're welcome to discuss in English or German there.

All Frankfurt threads at the World Development News Forums:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=23928855


*Frankfurt projects (highrise towers) map:*

*Light Green: U/C | Blue: Planned | Red: Proposed | Gray: Existing | Dark Green: Recently completed*









Last update: March 2016. Created by user cardiac86



*Downtown Frankfurt* (Bankenviertel), planned and U/C highrises:











*Europaviertel Frankfurt*, planned and U/C towers:









Last update: March 2016. Created by user eibomz



See also: 

*Frankfurt Skyscraper List @Wikipedia*

*Frankfurt Tower/Building Lists @Emporis*

*Frankfurt Project Maps by DAF*

_Yours sincerely, erbse._


----------



## Patrick

here are two scans by CYstillFI, showing a map from the Frankfurter Allgemein Zeitung and a photo of the model, anounced today in the Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung.


----------



## lpioe

Didn't know there are so many projects for Frankfurt, thanks for the info.
While Frankfurt skyline always had great towers, it lacked density from some angles. Hope this will change now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Frankfurt is still the highrise capital of Europe!


----------



## ZZ-II

uups, wrong thread


----------



## erbse

Wow, thats awesome  Didn't expect there's so much going on now in Frankfurt  
Go Mainhattan, Go!


----------



## HD

and the best thing about this is, that almost all projects have been chosen after consultation with investors - the tallest of the new towers (of the march 2007 masterplan-proposals) is approx. only 220-250m tall, but I think it's good that frankfurt will get many new midrises to fill the gaps. and finally frankfurt is getting some residential towers :cheers:


----------



## BMXican

patrick, the hotel tower of frankfurthochvier is 99,... m tall and the office tower something between 123 and 130m, depending on the source. you missed in your rendering the 110 m tall tower of the messe opposite the IBC 

all in all great news. 


very dissappointing that allianz is not allowed to build higher than 90m (instead of 170m) - the model looks taller though.

the matthäuskirche development sounds promising - a skyscraper with a church as an entrance. 

also the new 170m poseidon tower near the messeturm is fantastic news. 

I'm not sure about the new campanile though - it will stand alone - Id prefer a 200m tower somewhere else.

what is not in the plan included is the new bahn tower - a 200m skyscraper. the deutsche bahn wants to put several offices together. 

the most promising project is the degussa development though - this will finally extend the banking quarter to the river. I hope they go for the 200m version, instead of the 170m version.

also good news are all the residential towers - the demand for apartments is very strong, I hope this will lead to more such developments.

and I hope marieninsel will be taller than just 220m - I was hoping, it would be the next tallest in the city. Im glad the developers won't face any problems with it though - all the surrounding buildngs belong to them too.

I can see a smaller tower between the FBC tower and the trianon tower - anyone knows what project that is?


----------



## ZZ-II

it's fantastic that frankfurt will get a new 200m + tower


----------



## Alle

Congrats Frankfurt ^^


----------



## FFM2007

i hope we'll soon see some renderings of the proper future skyline:cheers:


----------



## Patrick

@BMXican: Thx for your comment, I'll correct the plan now. But one question left: Where is the possible construction site for the 200m Bahn-Tower?

Today, the DIC Group (Deutsche Immobilien Chancen) announced the first (*EDIT: latest* (thx to newfvgffm for correcting me)), plans for the Degussa area. The project will be called *MainTor* (btw: I don't like the current trend to give names by leaving out the space between the words: FrankfurtHochVier, Arena AufSchalke, MainTor ).

The architecture is by KSP Engel & Zimmermann.

The construction could begin in the 2nd half of 2008 and will cost more than 500 Mio. Euros.


















































































Mixed Use

EDIT: The project name of the skyscraper is "WinX" and the height looks like 150-170m

EDIT2: The local newspapers write of a height about 150m, orientated on neighbouring ECB tower (148m)

another render:


----------



## FFM2007

great project:banana: and i hope the heigth will be encreased to 200 meters


----------



## newfvgffm

Its an amazing and surprising developement with a beautiful design.
Interesting, only 2 days after the HighrisePlan was published the first investor came also public with his developement, already having an anchor tenant.
So if we are lucky we might have many Towers under construction in Frankfurt in 2008

Operatower, 2 Frankfurthochvier Towers, ECB Tower, Degussa Tower, KFW Tower...who knows, perhaps even more.

Its time that Frankfurt enters a new boom Phase!


----------



## HD

it's only the beginning. we can expect a few more news on all the new developments pretty soon.

I'm surprised construction of maintor will commence in 2008 already - they just proposed it - this must be the quickest proposal ever.


----------



## TYW

that's so cool!! can't wait for the renderings


----------



## erbse

It's getting better and better - You made my day! Thanks alot to all for those pleasing informations 'bout Frankfurt's amazing development


----------



## FFM2007

i wonder what will be built at Friedrich-Ebert-Anlage 35-37.... there are some 
tear off-workings going on but no one knows what will be built when these are finished in may(or june i don't know it exactly :lol: ) perhaps the 200 meter Bahn-***** will be built there, but its confusing that no project at this place was published with the *** highrise masterplan and i dont think that this place will be left unbuilt! maybe we'll soon have another ********** under construction, who knows

Edit: and i even don't know why those words have been censored  but you may guess them


----------



## HD

isn't this the address of the Turm185 project? 

I wouldn't be surprised, if it wasn't preparation works for a new tower, maybe even the 200m bahn tower - this location or next to the old bahn tower are the only locations I can think of where deutsche bahn could build their new tower.


----------



## devilsadvocate

Chris1491 said:


> Frankfurt is still the highrise capital of Europe!


Think London and Paris will pass Frankfurt pretty soon, if they haven't already.


----------



## erbse

Another, closer rendering of the sports arena. It'll be probably called *Rhein-Main-Arena* btw.










I hope they don't change anything at this design and just build it! Looks simply upsetting :yes:


----------



## Hed_Kandi

erbsenzaehler said:


> Another, closer rendering of the sports arena. It'll be probably called *Rhein-Main-Arena* btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they don't change anything at this design and just build it! Looks simply upsetting :yes:


Oh God. That's incredible !!! :nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

looks fantastic, very modern....love it!!


----------



## 1878EFC

going to Frankfurt on the 7th Nov before i watch the mighty blue boys in Nuremberg, any tips of what to due what to see in a short period of time or bars/clubs to visit?


----------



## Hed_Kandi

1878EFC said:


> going to Frankfurt on the 7th Nov before i watch the mighty blue boys in Nuremberg, any tips of what to due what to see in a short period of time or bars/clubs to visit?



None other than this :

http://www.worldsbestbars.com/city/frankfurt/cocoon-club.htm


DO NOT miss it !


----------



## goschio

Yes, the cocoon club is pretty good. Thats where I go when I am in Frankfurt. Its always fun. :cheers:

Best way to go there is by taxi.


----------



## 1878EFC

cheers fellas


----------



## erbse

*MainTor / WinX / Degussa-Area*

I've found some additional renders regarding the proposed *Degussa I (aka "MainTor" respectively "WinX")* that will ascend the sky around 150-170m. 










Here we go:




























Some models of the tower



























An additional overview, made by a forumer of the DAF (with SketchUp)









I really hope they realise this project, it would be quite valuable for the skyline from nearly each direction


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

i thought the politics were against it
dachte die poltiker wären dagegen


----------



## Justme

Just noticed that the old school opposite Südbahnhof has been knocked down. This is a real pity as it was a beautiful old building, and Frankfurt isn't exactly blessed with historical architecture for a European city.

Anyway, the dirty deed was done. Does anyone know what will replace it? It really is in such a prime spot.


----------



## Rohne

This crap will replace the historical building. Only positiv thing is that the ugly 70s concrete box next to it will also be torn down.


----------



## Justme

Rohne said:


> This crap will replace the historical building. Only positiv thing is that the ugly 70s concrete box next to it will also be torn down.


Thanks Rohne.

What a great lost opportunity. I was saddened when the old school was knocked down, as it was so pleasing to the eye. It had character and looked great.

But then I thought if something grand went up in it's place, it would not be too bad.

What a shame.


----------



## Skyline.Fan

WinX will be realised, construction starts at the end of next year and will be finished until 2013 -.-

Height of the tower has been cut to 100 meters + another tower of 60 meters will be added. hno:


----------



## erbse

*Updates*

Let's raise some dust, it's gettin a bit boring here 

I wanna draw the attention on the development of Frankfurts towers - therefore you should have a look at the updated threads.

> Opernturm, construction update

> FrankfurtHochVier, construction update

Cordial thanks for the attention so far.


----------



## derUlukai

one of frankfurt`s biggest and most spectacular projects U/C wasn`t even mentioned here before... i`m talking about the airrail center, an office/hotel/mixed use-building, located directly above frankfurt airports highspeedrailwaystation. it`s 660meter long, 9floors high, and has about 140.000 m² rentable space (about 50% were rent before construction started). investmentvolume is about 660million €, date of completion is 2009. 
the projects homepage is www.airrail.com



















live webcam pics showing the construction site:


----------



## goschio

Thanks for posting this here. The last webcam looks impressive.


----------



## ZZ-II

one of my favourite projects in germany, simply wonderful! but 660m high would be better than long :lol:


----------



## derUlukai

more airrail-center renders:

possible interior designs


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

ZZ-II said:


> one of my favourite projects in germany, simply wonderful! but 660m high would be better than long :lol:


girls think different :lol:
man...how long is it uc already?


----------



## derUlukai

the "deutsche bank"-twintowers are going to get a new fascade, completely new interior, and a public cafe in the entrance area.. also the co2 emission will be reduced more then 50% (!). it will be the biggest highrise reconstruction in europe atm, and is scheduled to be finished 2010. architect is mario bellini from milano..

but why didn`t they publish any renderings yet?!? hno:

some pics showing the current situation





























source: http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/frankfurt/?sid=517679e798a55651c9f714dd8fc414eb&em_cnt=1253256


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

well... i dont think it looks good , but if you see shilloutes you see on the most the henninger turm


----------



## derUlukai

goschio said:


> Having a silo as landmark is quite sad.


hm, and what about this thing they are building in hamburg.. i think they call it elbphilarmonie? :banana:


----------



## Kailyas

A lot of first class buildings and nice skyline. Frankfurt is just awesome.:banana::banana:


----------



## Ramses

derUlukai said:


>


This looks like a longer version of the ING-house in Amsterdam.


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

is that a problem for you?


----------



## ZZ-II

why should it be a problem for him? he only showed a similar building. and i think it looks fantastic!


----------



## derUlukai

yeah, looks nice, though i think airrail will get bigger.. btw. i am visitor 10.000 in this thread :banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

don't know if the airrail will be taller than the one in Amsterdam. but it will be much longer! 600m in total to be correct


----------



## BMXican

construction of 38 story kaiserkarree to start soon:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521026


----------



## derUlukai

YES!!! :banana: some renders of kaiserkarree


----------



## Jim856796

HD said:


> it will probably be refurbished. I hope they demolish it though and replace it with a new taller tower.
> 
> anyway, the boom in frankfurt continues:
> 
> *the dz-bank announced plans for another tower, a 180m skyscraper next to their famous westend strasse 1 skyscraper-headquarter.* mäckler is the architect.
> 
> you can see the location of the tower in the pic along with other projects in the area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is yet another surprising project - just around the corner from the (only weeks ago announced) FRANKFURT | PricewaterhouseCoopers Tower | 185m | Pro and the FRANKFURT | UEC | 212m | 52 fl | 160m | 40 fl | App‎, which is starting next year.
> 
> it looks like until 2010-11 frankfurt skyline will double in size


If that old ECB building is the Eurotower, it is way too unlikely for demolition because it is not old enough and it needs to remain an office tower once the ECB leaves it.

And about that rendering depicted on this post:

* The Matthauskirche Office Building was previously planned to replace the Matthauskirche church. Now the building will be built behind the church, with the church functioning as an entrance. will the old church still be used as a church?

* The new Poseidon office tower would rise to 170 metres. However, I have major concerns about this tower. the Poseidon looks like a newly constructed building and I would normally be against constructing something that will reuqire the demolition of a new-looking building.Why couldn't they do a simple height extension? Either do that, or the project will be cancelled.

* I do not know much about that new DZ Bank office tower next to the Selmi Hochhaus.


----------



## erbse

*Airrail Center*

Thanks Jim!

The shown *Airrail Center* at the Airport will be build on this "base" to the left:









As a reminder, one of the renders:


----------



## mbuildings

very nice projects


----------



## germantower

^^ why are you posting post with nearly the same content, i only read posts written by you with "stunning" and "this projects are nice" as content!


----------



## ZZ-II

he's doing that all the time :lol:, in many sections ^^


----------



## derUlukai

ZZ-II said:


> he's doing that all the time :lol:, in many sections ^^


he surely wants to catch up to your post count :banana:


----------



## newfvgffm

a little diagram of all the projects starting for sure 2008 and partly 2009:


----------



## ZZ-II

great diagram, thx for posting it


----------



## Skyline.Fan

IS THIS A SPIRE ON THE OPERNTURM!? <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## whoami

i believe this is the protptype caldding of one of the projects above.


----------



## ZZ-II

Skyline.Fan said:


> IS THIS A SPIRE ON THE OPERNTURM!? <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


yes, but as far as i know the spire was only in the old plans. when i remember right was no longer a spire to see on the latest renders


----------



## erbse

You remember right. No spire on the OpernTurm. Fortunately.


----------



## derUlukai

whoami said:


> i believe this is the protptype caldding of one of the projects above.


whow! where did u get this picture?!?


----------



## newfvgffm

the user should first tell us which mysterious project this one is...for sure none of the mentioned above...


----------



## ZZ-II

the glass prototype is for the new European Central Bank ( 185m )


----------



## erbse

*Selmi-Hochhaus re-clad - 143m*

Recladding of the Selmi-Hochhaus (highrise): Current status (from fotocommunity.de)


----------



## BMXican

ZZ-II said:


> the glass prototype is for the new European Central Bank ( 185m )


it's not for the ecb project. it's another one. maybe the airrail center?


----------



## hmueller

what?


----------



## Patrick

hmueller said:


> what?


wie wat?


----------



## whoami

@derUlukai... its my picture. i took it..

@newfvgffm... im talking about this project... look closely at he top portion. or are you blind????



erbsenzaehler said:


> Thanks Jim!


----------



## derUlukai

and u took a picture of the airrailcenter cladding in japan?!? i don`t think so.. :banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

it is a very famous project


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

oh my god!
ecb is so fat on the diagram!


----------



## derUlukai

Juano said:


> oh my god!
> ecb is so fat on the diagram!


yeah, it would really look much better if built 20-50meter taller.. shame on frankfurts politicians..hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

news posted in the UEC thread:



CYstillFI said:


> A Frankfurt newspaper reports that a main tenant for the hotel tower has been found. Contract will be signed on Monday. Construction start will still be within 2008, so this year.


----------



## whoami

derUlukai said:


> and u took a picture of the airrailcenter cladding in japan?!? i don`t think so.. :banana:



japan??? 

i said this is my pic







. its not in japan you moron. look at the truck, left hand drive.


----------



## dklicious.

*New 150m tower for Frankfurt*

Frankfurt is really booming hard! ^^

In a nutshell:
- new tower in Frankfurt's Europaviertel (contract signed today)
- *****+ Hyatt hotel 
- 405 rooms + bars + wellness/spa 
- building application will be filed in 2008
- next step will be development of the tower's architectural design

Yay! :banana:


----------



## newfvgffm

whoami said:


> japan???
> 
> i said this is my pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . its not in japan you moron. look at the truck, left hand drive.


what a friendly guy...don't react to this troll, don't give him room here :nono:


----------



## derUlukai

here are some (old) renderings of the hyatt hotel uec2 tower... hope the design won`t get changed...


----------



## derUlukai

i also made a quick&dirty map, on that u can see all projects of the area


----------



## newfvgffm

^
very nice!


----------



## dklicious.

Looks like an awesome area to me.
The Millennium Tower would be the icing on the cake here.

2008 is a splendid year for Frankfurt.


----------



## erbse

Let's just hope those commies in the fresh Hessian parliament don't screw everything up now.

I wanna see something like this rising at the Main!


----------



## Joka

derUlukai said:


> i also made a quick&dirty map, on that u can see all projects of the area


When did the Millenium tower become approved? Is this for real? With the Millenium tower the Frankfurt skyline would be more or less unattainable on an European scale.*knock on wood*


----------



## derUlukai

Joka said:


> When did the Millenium tower become approved? Is this for real? With the Millenium tower the Frankfurt skyline would be more or less unattainable on an European scale.*knock on wood*


it`s approved since 1999 or so, but unfortunately they havent found an anchor tenant yet... but at least it seems that vivico is marketing this project, and with their success in uec2 and t185 i see some chances for the millenium tower in the long run..


----------



## erbse

If you wanna follow the Millennium Tower development: Millennium Tower - Frankfurt's first Supertall (thread)


----------



## whoami

newfvgffm said:


> what a friendly guy...don't react to this troll, don't give him room here :nono:


look who's talking? you are the 1st one to challenge me.



newfvgffm said:


> the user should first tell us which mysterious project this one is...for sure none of the mentioned above...


sour loser, you talk about projects that you never seen or touched. all ive done is post a pic that i personally took. common guys.


----------



## HD

once the grand hyatt, the T185 and the UEC tower 1 are built vivico might think of new projects - maybe then the time for the millennium tower will come. after all, it is being marketed. but 200,000 sq m is a lot of space ...


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

HD said:


> once the grand hyatt, the T185 and the UEC tower 1 are built vivico might think of new projects - maybe then the time for the millennium tower will come. after all, it is being marketed. but 200,000 sq m is a lot of space ...


what you mean with it is being marketed?
they found someone?


----------



## goschio

Juano said:


> what you mean with it is being marketed?
> they found someone?


No, they are still looking for someone.


----------



## derUlukai

the last part of ffh4 - the hoteltower - is now also under construction (i think that`s it http://www.bauserve.net/fileadmin/user_upload/bauprojekte/frankfurthochvier/ffmh4c_8.jpg ) :banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

great news


----------



## derUlukai

according THIS  local newspaper article, there is a 60meter highrise planned at mainzer landstraße 36. looks pretty save, only the politicians are working to slow.. :banana:


----------



## derUlukai

famous städel museum gets another exhibition hall..
looks like teletubbyland imho :nuts::banana:


----------



## erbse

*Old town of Frankfurt - Reconstruction project*

Well, I've mentioned this in another thread. But it rather belongs here. 
Should I open a new thread for this one? Or could anyone else do it? The project kinda deserves it.

At first, let's keep in mind how Frankfurt's old town looked before the bombing raids of WW2 (around 1940):









The intended area for the reconstructions is the quarter left of the cathedral (in the middle, stretching into the direction of the market place)


Comparison - after heavy British bombing 1943/44:










And how it looks today - the big ugly brutalist crap to the left of the cathedral will be demolished (the "Technisches Rathaus" - 'technical city hall'). Then it'll be replaced by some reconstructions of historically worthful timbered houses.










More information & links (from a picture thread):



erbsenzaehler said:


> ]^ They're going to reconstruct a quite big part of the historical (medieval) old town, which was of huge value within the whole of Europe. Its relevance was almost comparable with a city like Prague.
> 
> If anybody wants to know (and see) something more about the old town and other historical parts of Frankfurt - A quite good page I reckon:
> AltFrankfurt.com - The Golden Book
> 
> 
> Currently there's a huge concrete monster (Technisches Rathaus of the 80s) holding its place on the ground of the planned old town reconstruction. It'll be demolished this year or 2009, and the Altstadt's going to be build around 2010 then.
> 
> While I'm at it: You can find several *3D views of Frankfurts historical old town here*.
> You can see buildings of the intended area as well as still existing and other ones there. Pretty good stuff.
> 
> And there's also a (German) forum, where you could follow the further development of the project and find many pictures as well: *APH Forum - Reconstructions and classical architecture in Germany*
> 
> 
> Hope I could spark a bit interest in the whole development


----------



## Hed_Kandi

erbsenzaehler said:


> At first, let's keep in mind how Frankfurt's old town looked before the bombing raids of WW2 (around 1940):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intended area for the reconstructions is the quarter left of the cathedral (in the middle, stretching into the direction of the market place)
> 
> 
> Comparison - after heavy British bombing 1943/44:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More information & links (from a picture thread):



Jesus Christ

What a f*cking loss of not only life but architecture.

How very sad.


----------



## Skyline.Fan

this was vengeance bombing, truely done war crimes. you should check what happened to Dresden if you are already shocked about these pictures. 

even today you can see the dust of the smoke at the church tower. deep black at some spots.


----------



## Justme

Skyline.Fan said:


> this was vengeance bombing, truely done war crimes. you should check what happened to Dresden if you are already shocked about these pictures.
> 
> even today you can see the dust of the smoke at the church tower. deep black at some spots.


I'm saddened by the loss of lives and the once beautiful city as well, but vengeance bombing? Please, be realistic here. Germany was still at war with the world. It hadn't surrounded. No, it's not vengeance bombing. 

Anyway, this isn't a place for political discussions.


----------



## Skyline.Fan

ehm? our bombardements on London were war crimes, so were the bombardements on Dresden, Hamburg and so much other cities.


----------



## flierfy

Skyline.Fan said:


> ehm? our bombardements on London were war crimes, so were the bombardements on Dresden, Hamburg and so much other cities.


Victors have never committed and will never commit war crimes.


----------



## ZZ-II

very bad news, hopefully the Marieninsel will be build.....


----------



## Skyline.Fan

ZZ-II said:


> very bad news, hopefully the Marieninsel will be build.....


not in this world.


----------



## HD

I was just reading about sydney having problems with overshadowing issues. I guess frankfurt is not the only city with this problem.

all in all I don't see bad news there - it doesn't effect any of the upcoming projects. and there are enough for the next years to come - who cares about a 200m tower for dz bank, that might or might have not come ...
campanile under 100m ...that's fine. to be honest, a 160m or 200m+ tower would look stupid there ... there are no other highrises there.

I can live with a 200m marieninsel too (interesting, that plans to demolish T11 were abandoned - marieninsel will now be built next to it)

allianz ... honestly, I don't know where they wanted to squeeze in a 170m tall tower

the only thing I really regret is, that they cut the residential project near eschenheimer tor from 2 towers to 1 (the third tower is not part of the project, it is a 100m office tower across the street, right next to palaisquartier). and only because a second tower might have blocked views of the skylight residential tower next door hno:


----------



## goschio

New Germany headquarter for BNP Paribas.

location: Europaviertel
finished: 2010
office space: 30,000qm









http://www.vivico.de/lowRes/english/Presse/Bildarchiv/index.php?


----------



## MPOWER

Ohh sexy! 

I like the design!


----------



## ZZ-II

not tall but a great design


----------



## Ni3lS

Nice to see all the stuff going on in Frankfurt


----------



## HD

some news:


*IVG plans to built a trapeze shaped 45-storey tower * next to the  PricewaterhouseCoopers Tower | 185m | Pro, the UEC | 212m | 52 fl | 160m | 40 fl | App and the Millennium Tower | 350m | 1148ft | App ‎..










more to follow soon


----------



## Hed_Kandi

So many proposals for Frankfurt....So few being built.

By the way, why is Germany's economy growing so slowly??? According to the CIA, growth is 2.6% per annum.


----------



## HD

slowly? that's relative. it's the fastest in europe at the moment (if you exclude emerging markets like russia or some eastern european countries) - the economy is booming. germany is a mature economy. it can't grow as fast as emerging markets in asia or eastern europe.

and frankfurt too - by the end of the year frankfurt will have more big towers u/c than ever before ...


----------



## ZZ-II

indeed, frankfurt will get a lots of new towers in the next few years!


----------



## HD

some renderings of marieninsel - the 250m version










































boring design, but a nice filler


----------



## Hed_Kandi

HD said:


> slowly? that's relative. it's the fastest in europe at the moment (if you exclude emerging markets like russia or some eastern european countries) - the economy is booming. germany is a mature economy. it can't grow as fast as emerging markets in asia or eastern europe.
> 
> and frankfurt too - by the end of the year frankfurt will have more big towers u/c than ever before ...


Germany isn't the fastest groing in Europe. Sweden, Norway, Finland, Spain,and the Netherlands are all outpacing it.

And mature economy's CAN grow as fast as emerging ones, see SINGAPORE and HONG KONG.


----------



## HD

uh no! check the latest statistics for Q1 in 2008 - germany is fastest growing, it's even much faster than the US

spain for example had only 0.3 % growth in the first quarter ... check your figures, before saying something



and for god's sake, how can you compare economies of city states to large area states? :lol:


----------



## Hed_Kandi

HD said:


> uh no! check the latest statistics for Q1 in 2008 - germany is fastest growing, it's even much faster than the US
> 
> spain for example had only 0.3 % growth in the first quarter ... check your figures, before saying something
> 
> 
> 
> and for god's sake, how can you compare economies of city states to large area states? :lol:


Where are you getting your info from?


----------



## HD

source: eurostat

germany's economy grew 1.53% in Q1 of 2008 - the anualized rate is 6.3% - that's 10 times more than the US, 5 times that of spain, more than 3 times that of the UK and even twice more than czech republic.


but who cares anyway. I just wanted to tell you that your assumption was based on wrong (old) figures. germany's having a boom right now. hence the high growth figures ... no one really expected that, not even the germans themselves.

edit: if you're interested in more info on that, check euroscrapers. there are numerous threads about european economy.


----------



## goschio

HD said:


> some news:
> 
> 
> *IVG plans to built a trapeze shaped 45-storey tower * next to the  PricewaterhouseCoopers Tower | 185m | Pro, the UEC | 212m | 52 fl | 160m | 40 fl | App and the Millennium Tower | 350m | 1148ft | App ‎..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to follow soon


Wow, that is great news. Will be a nice cluster at the Europaviertel. kay:


----------



## ZZ-II

but FFM needs the MT to make it perfect


----------



## MPOWER

Germany need a stronger banking sector for more highrises! Let capitalism work and all will be fine!


----------



## HD

there are enough anchor tenants for many highrise buildings. what germany needs is more highrise friendly politicians and administrations. what's the point if there are companies willing to build big skyscraper, but won't get a permission because of shadow issues ... see allianz for example.


----------



## HD

some news:


- design of FRANKFURT | PricewaterhouseCoopers Tower | 185m | Pro will be revealed this week!


- design of FRANKFURT | Kaiserkarree | 135m | 38 fl | App has changed - now slimmer, but taller (increased to 150m)


----------



## Skyline.Fan

HD said:


> some news:
> 
> 
> - design of FRANKFURT | PricewaterhouseCoopers Tower | 185m | Pro will be revealed this week!
> 
> 
> - design of FRANKFURT | Kaiserkarree | 135m | 38 fl | App has changed - now slimmer, but taller (increased to 150m)


finally good news :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

really can't wait to see the PWC design


----------



## newfvgffm

I had the possibility to see the design of the new tower, though i cannot say to much here, yet 
It is going to be an amazing tower with a very interesting ground plan.
And very tall, with technic floors around 200m


----------



## ZZ-II

which tower do you mean? the PCW?


----------



## Patrick

the real beginning of march comes closer, hooray :banana:
newfvgffm, thx for this little information, that sounds very good 



ZZ-II said:


> which tower do you mean? the PCW?


i guess yes, if he speaks of 200m


----------



## ZZ-II

height increasing is always good


----------



## derUlukai

hm, but why do they call their tower still t185 if it´s higher?!? :banana:


----------



## newfvgffm

it is not increased, the height which is allowed concerns the last occuable Floor in an highrise, technic floors are not counted. so the 200m are just a personal guess.
Tower 185 is just a project name.


----------



## HD

exactly, and an old one too. the tower will certainly not be called T185 anymore.

very interesting news!


----------



## Skyline.Fan

boner time :banana:


----------



## derUlukai

if they`ve got another name why is their website www.t185.de ?:banana:


----------



## HD

*how do you know it's their website?*

frankfurt hoch vier had many (really many) different websites, before the launch of the project. and in the meanwhile they even changed the name.

T185 is just a very old (many years) working name ...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

That's true. The name t 185 is/was a preliminar name or the project and will change it's name then. This wouldn't be the first one to change the name. Tower One and Tower Two in the Skyline Plaza (which changed it's name also from UEC) will have different names also. I hope, vivico will also change the name of the Millennium Tower.


----------



## HD

*first preview of tower 185 from the developer's website (vivico)* 

the project should be presented to the public today


----------



## Skyline_FFM

It looks great!!! Not just one other glass-cladded tower. :banana: It really looks taller than 185m... Should the above comments be right then?


----------



## Rbs

Awesome buildings for FRA! I like the BNP Paribas Headquarter, it's not tall but has a great design. UEC Towers look very nice. FRA is Booming, DEFINITELY my favorite City in Germany :yes:


----------



## HD

more pics here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=21252306#post21252306


----------



## Skyline.Fan

guys do you joke? this "thing" looks like we would still hang in 1970. holy shit ... :down:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Definately NO shit! Great! Better than I thought!


----------



## derUlukai

some pictures of the t185 3d webpreview that can be found HERE 









:banana:


----------



## Kampflamm




----------



## derUlukai

the tower looks just great :banana:
by the way - we just got ahead of the berlin thread in here - let`s celebrate :cheers::banana::cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

:banana:, absolutely wonderful tower...will fit damn perfect in the skyline


----------



## Skyline_FFM

These are the three Skyline Plaza Towers and the Tower 185 behind them:








:cheers:


----------



## Justme

I like this new one. It has an elegant feel to it and is a great change from the typical glass tower going up. I also like the lowrise section at the base. Looking forward to when this is complete.

Anyone know when this will be finished?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

As far as I know in 2010,...


----------



## Golden Age

Skyline_FFM said:


> As far as I know in 2010,...


Vivico says the following: "Der Bau-antrag wird im Frühsommer 2008 eingereicht. Ab August beginnt die Vorbereitung des Geländes, sodass die Arbeiten an der Baugrube im Herbst 2008 starten können. Das Sockelgebäude soll im Herbst 2010, der Turm selbst Ende 2011 fertig gestellt sein. Der Vermarktung der verbleibenden, etwa 30.000 qm Büroflächen im Tower 185 ist gestartet."

Translated that means:
a) Construction request to be handed in early Summer of 2008
b) Preparation of the site will commence in August 2008 
c) Pit construction can begin in the Fall of 2008
d) Lowrise base will be completed in Fall of 2010
e) Tower will be completed end of 2011 (in 3.5 years!)
f) Marketing of the remaining 30,000 sqm has begun

Here are my 5 cents worth: The building has a novel form but the facade is a bit on the monotonous side. A good, but not great addition to the skyline.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

What a disgrace of a design. Building looks like it's straight out of the 80's


----------



## goschio

Don't really like the new tower design too much. Reminds me somehow of a Casino resort.


----------



## Harkeb

Frankfurt has grown spectacularly. I love that city!


----------



## HD

frankfurt is undergoing a 50s renaissance and the architect mäckler is the biggest name in the city right now for neo modernist architecture.

the project slightly reminds me of the very early modern highrise buildings in germany from the 20s and 30s. and the base reminds me of monumental architecture of the speer era - atleast a bit. I don't like the glas element though - it really looks like 80s _chique_.

I hope that is enough of mäckler for the next couple of years. I don't want a third opernturm in the city.



anyway, it's a good filler. the area will change completely until 2011. a new cluster is emerging. considering that frankfurt right now only has 10 skyscrapers (over 150m) and in a couple of months there wil be atleast 5 new such towers u/c, I think we can call it a small boom.


----------



## brisavoine

devilsadvocate said:


> Think London and Paris will pass Frankfurt pretty soon, if they haven't already.


As of June 2008, number of towers higher than 150 meters already built:
- Paris: 14
- London: 10
- Frankfurt: 9

It would be interesting to count how many towers higher than 150 meters have a reasonably good chance to be built by 2015 in each of these three cities.

EDIT: Sorry, it's 14 for Paris, not 13. I missed one tower at first.


----------



## HD

that's very hard to predict. until 2011 frankfurt will have 5 more towers over 150m completed - that's for sure. but that's only 2011, and it only includes the projects, that are u/c or are about to start construction. there are a few more, that are planned to go ahead in the near future, but as long as there is no official construction confirmation, nobody can't say anything. having said that ... a few weeks ago nobody would have guessed that by the end of the year there is going to be 5 new towers over 150m u/c. the recent past has proved that frankfurt is good for a surprise. 

personally I think frankfurt has reasonable chances of having 20 by 2015 (if the global economy doesn't break down) - it may not be enough to overtake paris, but it still means the compact skyline will double in 7 years.


----------



## brisavoine

HD said:


> the recent past has proved that frankfurt is good for a surprise.


One thing to take into account, however, is that the Greater Frankfurt area has a stagnating population, whereas Paris and London have rapidly increasing populations, so logically there should be much less demand for new buildings in Frankfurt than in Paris and London in the coming years.

In the 5 years from Jan. 2002 to Jan. 2007 (mid-2001 to mid-2006 for London), these are the population increase that were registered in these three metro areas (definitions I'm using here: Paris = Paris LUZ, i.e. Île-de-France; London = London LUZ, i.e. Greater London + 42 districts around Greater London; Frankfurt = Regierungsbezirk Darmstadt):
- Paris: +401,000 inhabitants over these 5 years, i.e. a total increase of +3.6%
- London: +290,300, i.e. +2.5%
- Frankfurt: +26,054, i.e. +0,7%

Another interesting thing to consider is the increase in the number of jobs. I have this info for London and Paris, but not for Frankfurt. If you can find the info for Frankfurt, it would be great to compare. Ideally, if you can find the difference between the number of jobs in the Regierungsbezirk Darmstadt in 2007 and the number of jobs in the Regierungsbezirk Darmstadt in 2002 (not to be confused with people in employment... what we need is not how many residents of Regierungsbezirk Darmstadt are in employment, but how many people actually work in Regierungsbezirk Darmstadt). So if you can find that info let me know...


HD said:


> personally I think frankfurt has reasonable chances of having 20 by 2015 (if the global economy doesn't break down)


That would mean 6 new skyscrapers between 2011 and 2015. That seems highly unlikely.

For Paris I'd say there is a reasonable chance to have between 8 and 11 new towers higher than 150 meters by 2015 (8 without Signal Tower and the Hermitage Twin Towers, 11 if they are built). So in total that would be 22 to 25 towers higher than 150 meters by 2015. Four more (two at Neuilly Bridge, one in Issy, and one at Levallois bridge) are still hypothetical (i.e. they are being talked about, without anything definite at this stage).

For London I have no clue given that so many projects look uncertain now. We should ask Jeff and Wjfox for a most pessimistic and most optimistic estimate. Lol.


----------



## goschio

brisavoine said:


> One thing to take into account, however, is that the Greater Frankfurt area has a stagnating population, whereas Paris and London have rapidly increasing populations, so logically there should be much less demand for new buildings in Frankfurt than in Paris and London in the coming years.



100% of the towers in Frankfurt are office and such office demand is not really dependent on population growth. Germanys overall economic situation is way more important. Most companies that build office towers in Frankfurt are highly international and don't really rely on the local population.


----------



## HD

well, the frankfurt metro area (and that's not only the regierungsbezirk darmstadt) grew over 400,000 people since the nineties...and small frankfurt has grown 8,000 alone last year ... population of frankfurt city proper is expected to reach the 700,000 level relatively soon. every single prediction of the past has been too low. there are thousands of units under construction right now in the city - that alone would give 20-30,000 new people within the next few years. the second thing is the trend of returning to the city ... the number of jobs is growing too - faster than the population btw. anyway, the population thing doesn't count really. frankfurt's population has been hovering around a certain level for ages and the demand for skyscrapers was still there. and even if you insist on this point - the population of frankfurt is not stagnating anyway. so the point is not valid.


and it's not very unlikely to get 5 (not 6) towers between 2011 and 2015. frankfurt will get 5 new towers over 150m between 2008 and 2011 (= 15 in 2011, I didnt include a 160m tower, that was announced just days ago and is supposed to be completed in 2010, because I don't think it is realistic). and that's only the one that are certain, meaning u/c or about to start construction. there are atleast 5 other towers, that could start any day - even though it's not likely they start in the next year, or the year after ...

Im being realistic. if I would take a very optimistic view, Id say its going to be 25 or 30 ... but that just wouldn't be realistic.


----------



## ZZ-II

brisavoine said:


> As of June 2008, number of towers higher than 150 meters already built:
> - Paris: 14
> - London: 10
> - Frankfurt: 9
> 
> It would be interesting to count how many towers higher than 150 meters have a reasonably good chance to be built by 2015 in each of these three cities.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, it's 14 for Paris, not 13. I missed one tower at first.


200m towers....frankfurt has 4 and paris 0 ( at least in la defense )...but lets come back to topic that's no City vs. City Thread


----------



## brisavoine

HD said:


> the frankfurt metro area (and that's not only the regierungsbezirk darmstadt) grew over 400,000 people since the nineties...


We're not in the nineties anymore, we are in the 2000s, and towards the end of them actually. Depopulation is now starting to affect West Germany too (after affecting East Germany for a long time already), and the population in the Greater Frankfurt area is stagnating as shown by official population figures from destatis. One would have to be blind not to see that it will have an influence on future construction. There is simply a slower economy and less demand for new buildings when a population is not growing, or worse when it is declining. Let's just try to be realistic about the future, that's all I'm saying.


ZZ-II said:


> 200m towers....frankfurt has 4 and paris 0 ( at least in la defense )...


Skyscrapers are usually understood as towers above 150 meters (500 feet) at roof or spire height, that's why I used that gauge.


----------



## Rohne

Yes, depopulation starts to affect West Germany too. But it's limited to the north of the country (Niedersachsen, Schleswig-Holstein, northern Hesse). For the south of the state of Hesse, including Frankfurt Metro Area, it is predicted that the growth will continue the next decades.
And those predictions have even been too low the last years...


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

HD said:


> that's going to be one fat bastard
> 
> 
> 
> source: KSP Engel & Zimmermann


looks very nice!! just wish it was a bit taller...


----------



## Skyline_FFM

rockin'.baltimorean said:


> looks very nice!! just wish it was a bit taller...


No way! It will be built in a 60.000 inhabitants village outside of Frankfurt! If it was taller, then please INSIDE the boundaries of Frankfurt city! :lol:


----------



## HD

actually eschborn only has 20,000 people 

100m is ok, I think. it will be the tallest there. and it will be the fattest tower of all ...


----------



## Tom_Green

HD said:


> *some news:*
> 
> -  T185 | 185m | 50fl | App: construction is about to start - the site is cleared, first construction machines arrived
> 
> 
> - Skyline Plaza | 212m | 52 fl | 160m | 40 fl | App: the project got the green light. construction can start now. the project has been extended by a new congress center, which will be built simultaneously.


Great news.
I hope the ECB headquarter will be build, too. 

I am always pessimistic but if they really building all the towers that are seriously planed Frankfurt will boom again and the skyline will have a massive change.


----------



## ZZ-II

and i hope they'll add tower one and MT in the near future to the skyline plaza


----------



## warpus

rockin'.baltimorean said:


> looks very nice!! just wish it was a bit taller...


i wish it had a girlfriend, it could call 'er


----------



## Skyline_FFM

ZZ-II said:


> and i hope they'll add tower one and MT in the near future to the skyline plaza


Wasn't MT delayed to after 2010? Building this before the construction of the Skyline Plaza or even simultaneously would make the whole building site somewhat chaotic!


----------



## ZZ-II

of course the MT won't be build before 2010, but at least some news would be great , just to know they're still working on it!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Vivico still did not resist!  But in the Skyline Plaza there will be tower One with 212m and the Grand Hyatt 5 star+ hotle with 165m... This is already a lot to be built. At first I feared Tower One would die also. But Vivico and ECE both included it once again into the project. But I am curious to see Grand Hyatt's future design next month!!!!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

CHICAGO -- Affiliates of Global Hyatt Corporation today announced the signing of an agreement with Vivico Real Estate GmbH to operate a new 405-room Grand Hyatt in Frankfurt. Slated to open in 2011, the hotel will be part of a 541-foot (165 meter) tower featuring a modern and stylish design. It will be part of the "Europaviertel" in Frankfurt, currently being developed as Germany's largest urban development project.

The facilities at Grand Hyatt Frankfurt will include a wide selection of restaurants and bars and a 10,765 square foot (1,000 square meter) fitness center and spa. The hotel will also offer 26,910 square feet (2,500 square meters) of extensive meeting and banqueting space with advanced technological features.

The hotel will be conveniently situated only minutes from the city's banking district, the Frankfurt fairgrounds and the main train station. Frankfurt International Airport is just a 15-minute drive from the development.

Grand Hyatt Frankfurt will be the second Grand Hyatt hotel in Germany, following Grand Hyatt Berlin which opened in 1998, and Hyatt's sixth property in Germany.

"We are delighted that Hyatt has been appointed to manage this hotel at the important finance and trading center of Frankfurt," said Gebhard Rainer, managing director, Hyatt Hotels & Resorts, Europe, Africa, Middle East. "Hyatt will bring a creative and innovative approach to the room and restaurant design of Grand Hyatt Frankfurt, and the hotel will further enhance our position in the market. This project is a perfect match for the vibrant city of Frankfurt, complementing Hyatt's individually unique and successful German hotels: Hyatt Regency Cologne, Park Hyatt Hamburg, Grand Hyatt Berlin, Hyatt Regency Mainz and soon, Hyatt Regency Dusseldorf."

About Vivico

Vivico is a company specialising in the realisation of urban development projects on former rail sites. It covers the entire value chain in property investment. Vivico's property services include portfolio management, development and trading. The Vivico portfolio consists of valuable real estate and sites in Germany's major conurbations and covers an area of around 2,000 acres (8 million square meters), including landmark buildings such as the Roemische Hof([R]) and RheinTriadem([R]). Vivico has extensive know-how in the transformation of previously industrial inner-city real estate and specialises in the development of mixed-use districts in major urban centres. Examples include the Arnulfpark([R]) in Munich, the Europaviertel in Frankfurt and the Erlenmatt([R]) in Basle. The company therefore creates new space for living, working and leisure and is capitalising on the international trend towards urban renaissance.

Vivico invested over EUR 190 million in 2006 alone. Vivico employs around 140 people. The headquarters are located in Frankfurt, with offices in Berlin, Frankfurt, Cologne and Munich. Vivico is a CA Immo company.

Arnulfpark([R]), Romischer Hof([R]), Erlenmatt([R]) and RheinTriadem([R]) are registered trade marks of Vivico Real Estate GmbH. The legal notices of Vivico Real Estate GmbH apply to the online links in this press release.

About Global Hyatt Corporation


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Tower One is going to be built?!


----------



## ZZ-II

no, not yet ^^.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

As far as I know it is part of the Skyline Plaza.


----------



## derUlukai

it`s part of skyline plaza, but they won`t build it (simultanously) unless they find an anchor tenant for it (maybe deutsche bahn, they had plans for a ~200m tower in ffm some years ago..)


----------



## HD

Skyline_FFM said:


> But I am curious to see Grand Hyatt's future design next month!!!!


next month?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Yes in September or October since they want to start building it before 2009...


----------



## HD

HD said:


> *some news:*
> 
> -  T185 | 185m | 50fl | App: construction is about to start - the site is cleared, first construction machines arrived


I quote myself: looks like construction of T185 started - pictures to follow soon


----------



## goschio

A small project near central station uc now. Its not a new building but just a complete renovation of an existing building. From the old building, only the concrete skeleton will remain. Everything else will be new. Nothing too special but still an improvement. 

Architekt is Mäckler

























http://www.pixellab.de/projekte/3de_38_arc_29/index1.php?list=3de


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Wow, this will become nice!


----------



## goschio

Fraport wants to build a little highrise (60m) at the airport. Might be used as new Fraport HQ. 

They still have to choose a design:









_Architect: Schneider + Schumacher_

or...









_Architect: AS&P_

http://www.faz.net/s/RubFAE83B7DDEF...3094C988A3B3A2285B~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------



## newfvgffm

nice views 

Frankfurt is going to be crazy once again...after a long time concerning Highrise construction.
These projects have started already or will start 2009 or are already under construction.

Under Construction:
Tower 185 (185m)
Opernturm (170m)
Palaisquartier Office Tower (136m)
Palaisquartier Hotel Tower (99m)
KFW Westarkade (59m)
Airrail Center (600m long and about 46 m tall)

On Hold:
EZB-Skytower (185m, with Antenna 220m)
Construction will go on soon presumebly soon, at least in 2009

Construction Start in 2009
Grand Hyatt Hotel Tower (165m)
Formerly Kaiserkarree (150+m)
Maintor first part (60m Tower first, than a second 60m and finally a 100m Tower)
Bahn Tower (210m, eventually....)


----------



## FFM2007

btw you forgot the 150+ m project next to the Japan-Center, former known as "Kaiserkarree"


----------



## newfvgffm

yes u are right, thankyou!


----------



## cSc

Nice Pics, Justme! 

The new towers - T185, Grand Hyatt and Bahntower - will all appear ouside the left margin of your pics, but with a very massive density. Can't see the objections of some members against this location. In many views it will be a real addition to Frankfurts skyline. 

Another huge project hasn't been mentioned so far in the international part of this forum. There is still some fuzz around it, but I have no doubt that it will be built as there are reated about 4800 almost new jobs and other benefits for the city of Frankfurt, and, the investor - DG Bank - really wants to start asap. 

When looking Justme's pics and newfvgffm list it popped up immediatly as it would fill perfectly the gap between the two DG Bank towers (City HH and Westendstr. 1). It would be the third tower tower for DG Bank at their ground, targeted height is 230 Meters. The bank wants to concentrate jobs from all over the country in addition to a lot of new jobs in order to increase their business activities. The Union Invest Tower - illuminated blue in the last pic - will then be converted to a residential only.


----------



## HD

230m for DG Bank? I wonder if this one gets approved ..


----------



## Skyline.Fan

HD said:


> 230m for DG Bank? I wonder if this one gets approved ..


we can't do more than hope


----------



## ZZ-II

yeh, i bet they'll build their tower with 230m


----------



## Skyline.Fan

ZZ-II said:


> yeh, i bet they'll build their tower with 230m


what does you make so confident?


----------



## cSc

It is hard to say, what will come out. 

When this location was requested for the masterplan, the above details where not told. Everybody was assuming a trick to save a potential place in the plan and to increase the grounds value, especially as DG Bank came with their request in the very last minute. Nobody expected the tower being build in near future and certainly not for own use. So it was rejected for the master plan. Also there were objections in terms of the towers shadow thrown on the city district behind. 

After that DG Bank unveiled above plans, Mäckler made a first mass study and also it was examinated that the shadow would only affected something like 36-40 residential buildings for about 20 minutes a day. The huge number of new working places and also some other goodies as a lot of new appartments should be a very good argument and give a new view on this project. Not forgetting the additional taxes for the city, they will compensate twice those lost for Deutsche Börse moved out to Eschborn. And of course 230 Meters are not a lot compared to the space needed for 4800 employees. 

So this is what makes me a bit confident... Let's keep fingers crossed!


----------



## HD

DG Bank should offer something more than _just_ jobs ... 

the opposition of the green party against the 210m bahn tower at the central station fell after it was agreed to create a new park in the eastern harbour ...


----------



## derUlukai

they offered much more then "just" thousands of jobs(which would otherwise go to eschborn or somewhere else..) 10.000sqm appartements and a kindergarden in the basement of the highrise+ 15.000sqm in the union tower, plus extension of the bettinastreet to the mainzerlandstraße.
against this stands: 36 to 40 buildings that would be shadowed for about 20minutes at a time during 11am to 15pm in autumn and spring.
this _should _be a clear thing to go..


----------



## goschio

I am very positive that they will finally allow this tower. 4000 jobs are very important. Especially in the light of the Commerzbank/Dresdner Bank fusion which might involve massive job cuts. Furthermore, low tax Eschborn is just around the corner (thank you Eschborn for giving Frankfurt's politicians some pressure).


----------



## Skyline_FFM

HD said:


> 230m for DG Bank? I wonder if this one gets approved ..


It has already been rejected! :nuts:


----------



## HD

derUlukai said:


> they offered much more then "just" thousands of jobs(which would otherwise go to eschborn or somewhere else..) 10.000sqm appartements and a kindergarden in the basement of the highrise+ 15.000sqm in the union tower, plus extension of the bettinastreet to the mainzerlandstraße.
> against this stands: 36 to 40 buildings that would be shadowed for about 20minutes at a time during 11am to 15pm in autumn and spring.
> this _should _be a clear thing to go..


offering appartments isn't something special - every developer is offering appartments, because it's a requirement. the only real gift and opportunity is the extension of bettinastrasse, but is it really as attractive as a park or a bus terminal ...


----------



## Justme

HD said:


> offering appartments isn't something special - every developer is offering appartments, because it's a requirement. the only real gift and opportunity is the extension of bettinastrasse, but is it really as attractive as a park or a bus terminal ...


It is a big deal for Frankfurt. Inner city apartments is something this city still lacks. Most highrises in the city are office space only. For this reason the city becomes rather dead once the shops close. It has taken a while for Frankfurt to catch up with the rest of the world and start putting apartments in new highrise developments.


----------



## HD

the thing is ... these appartments won't get built in the city center and certainly not as part of the tower itself. the developer is required to provide appartments somewhere in the area - in the case of DG Bank there are plans to provide them in the converted Union Investment Tower - but that's not certain yet. they're probably going to be built in the european quarter instead ...


----------



## Justme

^^ That's a pity and then quite pointless. Although the Union Investment tower would be considered inner city, it's too fat to be functional apartments. The inner sections or rooms would be too far from the windows for natural light.


----------



## HD

every little attempt to establish highrise living in frankfurt has been extinguished quickly - mainly because the investors earn more with office space, but also due to regulations and recently due to issues with overshadowing and ... protection of views of rich people living in highrise appartments (!) - the two appartment towers at the site of the turm palast cinema have been cut to a single one - the height was cut too. official reason: they didn't want to obstruct the skyline views from the neighouring skylight residential tower (lol) ...


----------



## Justme

^^ That's amazing stuff. When you say the two apartment towers at the site of the turm palast, do you mean they will demolish the turm palast, or will it be next to it?


----------



## HD

the lease for turm palast expires in 2010 - the entire block is set for redevelopment. the residential tower will be built opposite the skylight tower. I don't know what will replace the turm palast - probably something similar to the new MAB development across the street at the former Frankfurter Rundschau site.


----------



## derUlukai

decision about the general highrise-plan was recessed once again.. :lol:

BUT the new dz-bank highrise has been APPROVED by the city-council one week ago. unfortunately maximum height was set on 175m, the bank had plans for up to 230m. hno:


----------



## HD

*some news*

- the marriott tower is getting a major renovation - the new project is called *westendgate* - the reconstruction has already started.

- a new speculative office tower (*west tower*) with 26,000 square meters (280,000 sq ft) for the city west has been announced - location is right between the amex tower and the radisson tower. more infos will be published soon.


----------



## ZZ-II

estimated height is arround 70m


----------



## Patrick

=>


----------



## goschio

Looks better before. hno:


----------



## xlchris

^I agree. I even thought that 2nd pic was a 'before' pic...


----------



## ZZ-II

goschio said:


> Looks better before. hno:


yep, they should let it as it is at the moment.


----------



## **RS**

Cool projects, "Deutsche Chicago"


----------



## Accura4Matalan

goschio said:


> Looks better before. hno:


Agreed. The current version looks great!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Airrail Center is great!!!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Gateway Gardens


----------



## Patrick

these are the new towers for the highrise master plan, which has been approved like this few days ago by the city administration. many 60m lowrises...
the projects from the 1998 masterplan are not included in this map.

http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/me...de/sixcms_filename/fff_hochhausplan_gross.jpg

orange = office
red = residential


----------



## xlchris

Looks like Frankfurt is going to work on density. They need it.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Patrick said:


> these are the new towers for the highrise master plan, which has been approved like this few days ago by the city administration. many 60m lowrises...
> the projects from the 1998 masterplan are not included in this map.
> 
> http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/me...de/sixcms_filename/fff_hochhausplan_gross.jpg
> 
> orange = office
> red = residential


Where is Grand Hyatt? It will be built from early 2009 and has 160-165m,... ???


----------



## derUlukai

like t185, tower one, fraspa-tower, opernturm and some more, grand hyatt aka tower 2 was part of the first highrise-development-plan and is not included on the map..


----------



## Skyline_FFM

derUlukai said:


> like t185, tower one, fraspa-tower, opernturm and some more, grand hyatt aka tower 2 was part of the first highrise-development-plan and is not included on the map..


Ah ok. I thought T185, Opernturm and Frankfurt Hoch Vier weren't included because they are already u/c and Tower 1 and FraSpa are to built in a more or less distant future but not in 2009,...


----------



## newfvgffm

*Maintor*

Some news about the Maintor Project:

The first part of the new developement in the Frankfurt Banking district will start this year.
First they will demolish parts of the existing buildings and build a 64m high highrise, shown in the picture by me:










Then the other parts will follow, a second smaller highrise (64m) and from 2011 on the Tower WinX with 100m (excluding technical floors), so the final height will be a little higher.
Also the whole area will be opened to the public, it was closed for many years.
Part of the project is also residential in smaller cubic houses on the site.

Unfortunately there are not many renders available at the time being.
Only a small one as seen form the river Main:









Picture: DIC

So i decided to create a few "renderings" by my own with the help og google sketchup warehouse and google maps, some renders may vary in the facade design of the winx tower, that comes because i am still working on the renders.

At the beginning i was not happy with the city counsil shortening the tower by 50m, but now in context with the banking district i start to like it.

Beginnings:



















Evolution:


















































































Evolution II:










*Evolution III:*






















I hope these little tryouts with sketchup gives u an impression of the project which is about to start very soon.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Very good tryout! :applause: Very well done and illustrative. Gives a good impression of the future.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Good fillers!!! In the future it will be a impressive skyline! 


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yjE-dnbItXg


----------



## derUlukai

taunusturm won`t have 50stories. and what do you mean with preparation hd?


----------



## Jim856796

^^The Marieninsel will have over 50 storeys. It will have about 68. The existing building (Taunusanlage 11) still needs demolition though.


----------



## ZZ-II

derUlukai said:


> taunusturm won`t have 50stories. and what do you mean with preparation hd?


probably not site-prep , that would be a bit fast :lol:


----------



## HD

Jim856796 said:


> ^^The Marieninsel will have over 50 storeys. It will have about 68. The existing building (Taunusanlage 11) still needs demolition though.


that was the old plan. according to the new plan, the tower won´t be demolished. marieninsel will be built right next to it.



I´m not sure, that´s the tower that is meant here though. preparation means in that case the choice of design, start of marketing, or something like that. definitely not the beginning of construction.


----------



## goschio

Oh nice. I always liked that little tower. Glad they keep it.


----------



## Jim856796

I didn't want the old tower preserved in the new development. It's boring. Original plans were to replace the old tower with the new tower. Now they've screwed it up. What are they supposed to teat down now?


----------



## HD

the site is relatively big (see pic) and contains several buildings, including the T11 and a smaller "tower" - according to new plans instead of T11 a ten storey building will be demolished now.


----------



## erbse

That definitely is the better solution. T11 shouldn't be demolished. Frankfurt needs some smaller highrises to keep up its variety and older ones like that to show it's "highrise history".
If they tear all the old highrises down or renovate/remodel them, it looks like Frankfurt got its first highrises just some years ago.

Besides, the other buildings on the site are far uglier.


----------



## Jim856796

^^No, that is not a good solution. Why can't they tear down both buildings? Just because a city skyline has its first highrise several years ago doesn't mean they have to be alive. And besides, any building on the site that is preserved would be a waste of space for the new skyscraper.


----------



## erbse

If you say so.


----------



## HD

paris, rotterdam, london or warsaw all had many great simulations showing future skylines. thank to two ssc members, frankfurt has now some too:

simulation by Ji-Ja-Jot











by Skyline_FFM










they don't show all projects, but it's still quite impressive, imo.


----------



## ZZ-II

nice, looks really good. hope we'll see this pic in the next 10 years


----------



## Pablo323

I love Frankfurt.

That city is so Classy.


----------



## derUlukai

airrailcenter gets a new multi-storey car park. there will be 9levels with public parking space for 2500cars. originally airrailplanners wanted to build it for up to 7000cars, but some treehugger-politicians were against this, despite overproportional compensation measure.. also the roof is going to get grassed and it will be directly connected to the airrailcenter via skylink.
nearly forgot - planned date of construction start: 4th quarter09, planned date of completion 3rd quarter 2011


















old render, showing the location and the old (and bigger) version of the airrailparking


----------



## schum-ho

*TOWER 185 - new renders*

*Tower 185* got another redesign! It looks really fashionable now.

They changed the color of the tower from cold-metallic to pleasing-sandstone-beige. And they improved the glass top, too.
I'm lovin' it. Here you go:






































The base building is also redesigned


















- All renderings by Vivico Real Estate -


----------



## crossbowman

^ this one looks very cool! better than the initial one!


----------



## Tom_Green

Deutsche Börse Cube


----------



## erbse

Thanks Tom 


But don't forget to post your update photos in the Stock Exchange thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=38768920


----------



## GuiH

Frankfurt is awesome xD


----------



## erbse

500 posts :cheers1:


Danke Jungs!


----------



## ZZ-II

looks so massive, can't wait to see it in real life :cheers:


----------



## erbse

*Goetheplatz - Zaha Hadid complex*

There's a new proposal for the Goetheplatz in the center of Frankfurt:

A midrise designed by Zaha Hadid.
There are other contenders and we don't have a final decision about this so far, but it's probably going up:









(by Zaha Hadid Architects)


----------



## Atmosphere

Zaha Hadid = Win! Looks very futuristic and beautiful as always.


----------



## Justme

That certainly looks nice.


----------



## erbse

Indeed. I just think this is the wrong place to build such a massive building.
We need smaller parcels around the Goetheplatz. I could rather imagine this Hadid thing on the Zeil, the main shopping street.


----------



## Averypavery

*HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:speech::speech::speech:Hey i'm new hear







frankfurt is looking great


----------



## Averypavery

erbse said:


> Indeed. I just think this is the wrong place to build such a massive building.
> We need smaller parcels around the Goetheplatz. I could rather imagine this Hadid thing on the Zeil, the main shopping street.


I disagree goethe platz has not gotten as nearly as much business as the zeil. I don't understand why people can't even it out! right mow the economy every where is awful. goetheplatz needs this. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Averypavery

Has any one heard about the marienensel the 250m. tower


_______________________

Obama for Pres.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Averypavery said:


> Has any one heard about the marienensel the 250m. tower
> 
> 
> _______________________
> 
> Obama for Pres.


Actually it seems it was reduced to about 220m, the current design for this would be this one:

















This was the old preliminary design:









As far as I know there is not anything final yet...


----------



## tonyboy

*to erbse, stevan and derulukai...dancke*



erbse said:


> While we're at it, I could virtually add a superior aerial pic with most of Frankfurt's proposals, made by a fellow German forumer (*derUlukai*). Enjoy:


my wife and i love this nostalgic ^^picture....:tyty:

it reminded us of our honeymoon in frankfurter hotel...






























...we leisurely strolled from the hotel..thru shopping malls .....










to this beautiful ^^ plaza with the truly impressive skyscrapers in the background...:cheers:










many thanks for sharing... :banana:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I hope you both enjoyed your honeymoon in Frankfurt! She looks very sympathetic btw.!


----------



## Averypavery

*love it!!!!*

Hopefully it is the final rendering I love the new look! it should not be changed!!
Yay frankfurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Averypavery

Thanks for the news has anyone heard of the millenium tower and the skyline plaza?


----------



## Jim856796

New design for Marieninsel is ill-suited for Frankfurt. And they cut it down below 800 ft. This is terrible. I hope this is not the final design and it does get changed.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Averypavery said:


> Thanks for the news has anyone heard of the millenium tower and the skyline plaza?


Skyline Plaza will start construction soon. It includes the Grand Hyatt hotel:

























"Millennium Tower" will not get built until Skyline Plaza is finished. It was re-named recently and is called T365 now... :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Here is the Skyline Plaza with T365. But as you see, the Grand Hyatt (right side) was re-designed...









T185 and the Skyline Plaza:









Tower One (about 210m) still missing:















:cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Jim856796 said:


> New design for Marieninsel is ill-suited for Frankfurt. And they cut it down below 800 ft. This is terrible. I hope this is not the final design and it does get changed.


220m are still great, and the latest design looks great. would be a fresh wind in the skyline


----------



## wonwiin

The skyline plaza itself seems to be a massive building. Needs a good architectural concept for sure to make it look good.


----------



## goschio

Skyline_FFM said:


> Skyline Plaza will start construction soon. It includes the Grand Hyatt hotel:
> 
> :


These are more or less two separate projects. There is no certainty that Grand Hyatt and Skyline plaza will be realiszed at the same time. But lets hope the best.


----------



## derUlukai

2 new renderings of the planned campanile/bahntower can be found at the website of jsk-architects


----------



## Skyline_FFM

^^


----------



## Jim856796

^^I guess they must have brought back the old proposal instead of planning to build a tower less than 100 metres in height.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Jim856796 said:


> ^^I guess they must have brought back the old proposal instead of planning to build a tower less than 100 metres in height.


There was an agreement about the height increase of the tower earlier this year. City hall agreed to increase the height again after it was shortened to about 80m or so some time ago. But Deutsche Bahn had to agree on several demands of the city council in order to get the newerly height increase.


----------



## Justme

^^ Any idea what the demands were?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Justme said:


> ^^ Any idea what the demands were?


I remember they had to upgrade a municipal park, to create 160 units for social housing and help to restore a street. I'll search for it. It was a FAZ article!


----------



## kony

Great


----------



## HD

the most important requirement was one to include a bus station on this site.


----------



## Bekir

Tomorrow i am in the "Internationale Auto Ausstellung" in Frankfurt.Freue mich schon auf die Autos und Weiber :cheers:


----------



## kony

Frankfurt really rules !


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Bekir said:


> Tomorrow i am in the "Internationale Auto Ausstellung" in Frankfurt.Freue mich schon auf die Autos und Weiber :cheers:


I'll go there on Tuesday. The autos are okay, but I am really not interested in the Weiber! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## derUlukai

erbse said:


> There's a new proposal for the Goetheplatz in the center of Frankfurt:
> 
> A midrise designed by Zaha Hadid.
> There are other contenders and we don't have a final decision about this so far, but it's probably going up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (by Zaha Hadid Architects)


according to local newspaper faz, the zaha hadid proposal dropped out of the selection process. probably some politicians and bourgeois considered it to be too futuristic for this place.. now 2 contenders are left, both will revise their proposals.

ksp:









maeckler:








scans by daf-schmittchen!


----------



## Justme

^^ Hmmm.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

A revised version of KSP may turn out to be at least a non-eyesore building. Maeckler is ugly from a to z! A horrible proposal!!!


----------



## ZZ-II

zaha is the best IMO


----------



## Fizmo1337

That futuristic one looks perfect!!


----------



## goschio

The futuristic one looks very good in the rendering (angle, illumination) but its questionable whether it will look like that in reality. The builing might appear very monotonous and the facade is nothing special (aluminum?).

A revised version of the KSP or Maeckler proposal might turn out to be the better option. The facade will be sandstone and the separation into smaller units might look more interesting. I also like the idea of a small corner tower. Hopefully it won't be as cheesy as in the Maeckler proposal.


----------



## erbse

Loft condos at the Frankfurt Osthafen about to rise (Main Eastsidelofts):




goschio said:


> Osthafenplatz 6-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.main-eastsidelofts.de/index.php?id=44


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I like it. It is modern but even though it goes well with the old style facades of it's neighbour!


----------



## erbse

But it could turn out hideous as well, if that's Sichtbeton glooming there.



Some reminder for the Europaviertel in the other (West) side of Frankfurt:


HD said:


> that's the future site of the skyline plaza development (shopping center and an office tower) and the new congress center and grand hyatt tower - all part of the new european quarter development (europaviertel).


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I hope they won't be so stupid to use fairfaced concrete!!!


----------



## Maxime67

Hallo besteht die Möglichkeit, alle Türme und Bauvorhaben in Frankfurt am Main? Zusammenfassen Es gibt so viele Dinge, die ich verstehe nichts. (Ich spreche nicht fließend Deutsch)


----------



## skyscraperian

Great tower. 
I saw this project in Best Projects 2010 Contest http://www.constructionfamily.com/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=13&image_id=112


----------



## goschio

A quite bizarre project might start soon:

*Diving center planned in Weiterstadt (20km south of Frankfurt):*

+ underwater museum
+ diving pool (100*100m, max depth = 40m)
+ artificial reef/ sunken submarines
+ 5 star hotel/ budget hotel/ 
+ restaurant and rooms will have underwater view
+ park and lake

construction start: 2010 ?
finished: 2012









http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/darmstadt/art1231,668092









http://www.faz.net/m/{E9184F79-6F95-4283-9D63-497918BF3D37}Picture.jpg



















http://www.fr-online.de/_em_daten/_hermes/2008/10/21/081021_1628_tauchhotela.jpg


----------



## HD

uh ... lol. like something out of dubai. or shanghai.


----------



## Patrick

Shanghai. Dubai. Darmstadt.

Where dreams come true!


----------



## derUlukai

wow, this could get awesome.. would have been great as mainattraction for skylineplaza..


----------



## lukaszek89

impressing! :cheers:


----------



## HD

derUlukai said:


> wow, this could get awesome.. would have been great as mainattraction for skylineplaza..


yeah!


speaking of the skyline plaza (for our international readers): it has been officially confirmed that construction will start end of 2010. the development includes a shopping center, a congress center and the grand hyatt hotel tower (there is also a 212m office tower planned at a later stage)

pics (as a reminder)


----------



## Justme

Looking forward to the first renderings of the shopping center. If nothing is out yet, I suspect this is because it is rather mundane then. If the design was something special I would expect they would want the world to see.

On the other hand, this could be because they are still working on the final design... I must have hope.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Vivico is always late with the publication of their final designs.


----------



## HD

Justme said:


> Looking forward to the first renderings of the shopping center. If nothing is out yet, I suspect this is because it is rather mundane then. If the design was something special I would expect they would want the world to see.
> 
> On the other hand, this could be because they are still working on the final design... I must have hope.


it looks like the shopping center will look like in the aerial view I posted earlier.

here's a new pic of the entrance to the mall ... looks very similar to what we see in the aerial view.

from vivico:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Yes, that is about what I have seen also. But as you know some re-design is often done by Vivico...


----------



## HD

hopefully it will be the case here aswell.

it looks rather poor compared to the futuristic design of the neighbouring grand hyatt & congress center.


----------



## Justme

Actually, I like that exterior. Thanks for posting the render.

I hope the interior is something special though. What about that roof garden? I wonder if it will be open to the public.

I also wonder if they will have a direct connection to the u-bahn, an underground walkway. Would be so useful on those cold and wet days, and the hot ones as well of course.


----------



## HD

a public roofgarden was always one of the main features of the development. don't know if it's still the case after the redesign though. the masterplan of the area shows two u-bahn entrances right next to the southern entrance to the mall - literaly a metre or two away from the entrance. hopefully this doesn't mean there won't be any access from inside the mall to the underground station.


----------



## goschio

That looks not bad. 

Hope it will have some nice facade illumination. Perhaps animated.


----------



## Justme

I quite like this. Might start looking at property on Europa Allee.


----------



## HD

new midrise:

plans for a new midrise in the banking quarter emerged today. investor is credit suisse, the site is located between the skyper tower and the T11 tower, several (already empty) buildings with up to 8 storeys need to be demolished for this. the building will be under the 60m mark - buildings under this mark are not part of the current skyscraper masterplan. this is the latest (and not last) midrise project of that kind for the city center - goal is densification and better utilization of available land.

location:


location: 4th building to the right of skyper/3rd to the left of T11, right across the street from the 220m marieninsel project.


----------



## derUlukai

well, t-11 is 75m high and barely visible on this pic, so the new midrise will be quite unnoticeable. still better then nothing i guess..
wasnt there also a plan for an about 60m midrise between fbc and trianon? what happened to that?


----------



## HD

derUlukai said:


> well, t-11 is 75m high and barely visible on this pic, so the new midrise will be quite unnoticeable. still better then nothing i guess..
> wasnt there also a plan for an about 60m midrise between fbc and trianon? what happened to that?


yes, especially when there is a 220m tower planned right next to it.
the 60m midrise between the fbc and trianon towers is still a go, though I doubt it will be built speculatively.
also, plans for another midrise in the area will be presented soon (can't say more right now).
let's not forget the residential midrise that comes with the 160m taunusturm project. 
all these little "towers" will be barely visible in the skyline, but they do add density to the main cluster, especially from the street level (a 12-15 storey building can still look massive from there).


----------



## Justme

HD said:


> edit re ecb bridge: there are new plans to redevelop a part of the osthafen though - not only offices are planned, but also apartments, hotel, etc.


Hmmm, I seem to have missed this development on these threads. Good news that something is happening. I hope they build decent retail in there though. Go to Westhafen, and nice enough it is to look at, it's a complete ghost town. These places need a good mix of as you write, offices, apartments, hotels but also (and very importantly) retail.


----------



## HD

right next to the european central bank and the new river park, at the westernmost end of the osthafen, there are plans for the mainsquare development. it's a shopping center (about the size of the hessen-center), cinema, hotel and offices.



I doubt there will be more shops in the osthafen area though, but then again, hanauer landstrasse is only 2 blocks away and it has plenty of different stores.

don't expect too many new residential buildings in the osthafen yet (apart from a few loft style buildings) - most new developments are offices and hotels. the (old) idea of converting (parts of the) osthafen into a residential area is still new and not everybody in the city of frankfurt wants that (many businesses located in the osthafen don't want that for example).


----------



## schum-ho

^^ That's a good looking project! Seems like the ECB development really attracts wealth and great projects for the Ostend, doesn't it?


----------



## schum-ho

Silver Tower (Dresdner Bank highrise, now Deutsche Bahn inside) recladding:


Tom_Green said:


>


----------



## DPRKwig

Entirely nice project.


----------



## HD

*little bit of news:*

*1. *construction of the ecb tower started today - more info here.


















*2.* demolition of builings at the future site of the taunusturm skyscraper started a few days ago. more info here

*3. *while the skyline plaza development is slowly but surely moving forward, the new website of the development has been launched - more info here

*4.* looks like the turmpalast is closing in june. this and several other buildings in the vicinity will be demolished to make way for a new development including a residential highrise.

*5.* first parts of the new facade of the marriott tower are being put in place. meanwhile the new funky looking entrance structure has been finished. pics following soon.


----------



## derUlukai

reclad at the silvertower..









..and the PBC/marriott-tower


----------



## Jim856796

^^I did not know that the Plaza Buro Center was getting a new facade.


----------



## HD

^^ yes, the finished product will be called WestendGate (after westend, the area it is standing in). more info: www.westendgate.com









source: arplus

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


some news:

a design competition for a small office tower proposed in march was held and there were two winners: novotny (offenbach) and schneider + schneider (frankfurt).

- novotny designed a massive stone clad H-shaped block sitting on top of a huge base
- schneider + schneider designed an also massive complex consisting of two glass clad slabs on top of a base
- the winners have three weeks to modify their work
- credit suisse initally wanted to erect a 150m tower, but didn't get the approval (too big for the location, even though it is surrounded by tall buildings, including a 220m project right next door)...
- the new tower is supposed to be 17 storeys tall (32,000 square meters of office space)
- investor is credit suisse, who owns the building complex at taunusanlage 8
- several up to 8 storey tall buldings need to be demolished


first pics: 
novotny









schneider+schneider









location:


HD said:


> location:
> 
> 
> location: 4th building to the right of skyper/3rd to the left of T11, right across the street from the 220m marieninsel project.




source: frankfurter rundschau. today


----------



## goschio

^
That is the perfect location for a new highrise. Although 60m is a bit small IMO. But Frankfurt needs fillers.


----------



## erbse

60m is quite appropriate for this location. Frankfurt needs some smaller towers and diversity.

I'd prefer a mix of both designs, maybe with some setbacks it could look pretty great.


----------



## HD

I agree. a lot of midrises are needed to fill the gaps.

60m is the height of the last office floor btw. this means the building will be a bit taller than that. on pictures I saw at an exhibition (pics will follow) it looks almost as tall as T11, which is 75m tall. if the 220m marieninsel gets built, these two towers could act as steps on each side of the tower.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Still do not want T11 kept, though.


----------



## Brum X

Visited Frankfurt 2 weeks ago and really really enjoyed it, its a really good city. Modern, Clean and a good atmosphere in all the bars and clubs. Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

Fantastic Skyline too


----------



## josem_ss

but those two are different from each other


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Brum X said:


> Visited Frankfurt 2 weeks ago and really really enjoyed it, its a really good city. Modern, Clean and a good atmosphere in all the bars and clubs. Cheers :cheers:


I am pleased you liked it.  Come back whenever you want to! :cheers:


----------



## Brum X

Would love to visit Berlin the next time i visit Germany as it looks a very interesting city with lots of history, would visit Frankfurt again though.


----------



## HD

*small project*

first online rendering of *MA* - a _le corbusier sixties-like_ mixed use development of the former diamond exchange (stephan str. near zeil) 
use: 3 floors of retail + 10 floors of upscale residential units (80 units between 80 and 300 square meters with ceilling heights of up to 6 meters)
architect: mäckler
date of completion: sometime in 2011









source: ma


----------



## lukaszek89

I'm currently in Frankfurt and I must say it looks better every year:yes:


----------



## goschio

@ old diamond exchange

Not bad but not excellent. Probably the most you could get out of the old diamond exchange building. And more residential in the inner city is always good. Pretty sure the apartments will sell quite rapidly. 

Thats how it looks today:


----------



## goschio

Renovation of Zeilgallerie makes progress. First sample of new animated LED facade installed.








http://www.zeilgalerie.com/home.php


----------



## Justme

^^ Any chance of interior renovation as well? Maybe some internal link to MyZeil would be possible.


----------



## goschio

^
unfortunately no link to myzeil but the interior will be renovated. The new style will be very white. 









(there is a showroom at zeilgallerie).
http://www.zeilgalerie.com/news.php


----------



## Justme

Thanks Goschio, I'm going to pop in next week and check the showroom out. I like the white look from that photo, as the current interior is quite dated.

Only a pity no links to MyZeil. It would benefit both malls as cross traffic can only be a good thing for either. 

I do hope they plan a better set of lifts to the top of the Zeil Galerie. The current lifts are as good as useless, and the "designed" method of using the escalators clearly doesn't work as shown by the struggling shops at the top. Their best bet would be a single escalator to the top as with MyZeil and that would encourage more people to go up.

I'll check out next week what their plans really are.


----------



## vlaDyka

A little bit stupid question, but ...is anybody here who takes (any) photos of toilets's *interior design* in MyZeil ? I was so "busy" with galleries  ...and I forgot capture "design-work" in these rooms....
thx


----------



## Skyline_FFM

goschio said:


> ^
> unfortunately no link to myzeil but the interior will be renovated. The new style will be very white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (there is a showroom at zeilgallerie).
> http://www.zeilgalerie.com/news.php


White?! With the kind of people I always see in the Zeilgalerie, white is surely the most impropriate colour (or non-colour) since it is way to sensible. It will turn out to be shabby and dirty after just a few months.
Maybe after the renovation it will attract another kind of people, but I doubt that the quality of visitors and customers will improve. What a waste of money! hno:


----------



## Averypavery

when will the renovation be completed?
Thanks much!!!


----------



## goschio

Skyline_FFM said:


> White?! With the kind of people I always see in the Zeilgalerie, white is surely the most impropriate colour (or non-colour) since it is way to sensible. It will turn out to be shabby and dirty after just a few months.
> Maybe after the renovation it will attract another kind of people, but I doubt that the quality of visitors and customers will improve. What a waste of money! hno:



What kind of people do you see in the zeilgallerie? Are these people more dirty than others? Would be interesting to know. Last time I have been there, the people where quite normal with clean clothes.


----------



## goschio

*Meritius Hotel Frankfurt is UC*

5 star hotel located directly at the horse racing track and inner city golf course in Frankfurt. Its chinese style architecture and services should mainly attract chinese tourists and chinese business people. 

construction period: 2010-2011 (probably 2012)
developer: Huarong–Group, Beijing
operator: Meritus Hotels und Resorts, Singapore
architect: Lindner Architekten Düsseldorf









source: http://www.lindner-architekten.de/aktuelles.php?page=1

area:









construction webcam:
http://www.paragon-apartments.de/index.php?id=panorama


----------



## goschio

Some projects that might start soon:

*Ostend:*

New office building Danziger Platz. 









Dockland offices:








*

Gateway Gardens:* new office park near airport
Alpha Rotex
15 levels 
22.331 m² office space









Vertex office









source: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...z&start=21&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&ndsp=21&tbs=isch:1


----------



## HD

thanks for the pics.


this one has been replaced with two other buildings though - and it's already under construction.


----------



## goschio

^
Don't think that has been replaced. You still see the office building in the background of that Globetrotter render. For me it look like both buildings will be next to eachother.


----------



## HD

if you look closely you see that the office building you posted stands between the ostbahnhof and hanauer landstrasse (on grusonstrasse). the corner of hanauer landstrasse is the location of the new globetrotter building, which is already under construction. the office building was cut in half and the design was changed slightly. the globetrotter building now replaces half of the proposed building. the office buildings are named after danziger platz, but are located on grusonstrasse.




bit more news:

the triton gets a revamp. dutch ivg wants to deliver in 2012.


----------



## goschio

> if you look closely you see that the office building you posted stands between the ostbahnhof and hanauer landstrasse (on grusonstrasse). the corner of hanauer landstrasse is the location of the new globetrotter building, which is already under construction. the office building was cut in half and the design was changed slightly. the globetrotter building now replaces half of the proposed building. the office buildings are named after danziger platz, but are located on grusonstrasse.


Yes, you are right. Don't mind really. Less office space but more retail. Actually good for the area.

That Triton renovation looks good. Even a roof terrace and a restaurant. Very nice.


----------



## HD

yeah, I don't mind either. together with the mainsquare development and the old firestation development this area could become a new shopping cluster.



changes have been made to other projects too.

the wonderful occidens (under construction) has been enlarged significantly, which resulted in a new, less striking design 

old




new



it is quite elegant, but somehow too massive (imo). well, atleast the parking/delivery door has disappeared in the new design.


----------



## derUlukai

westendgate reclad, pic taken yesterday


----------



## goschio

*Eschborn Waves:*

Offcie space: 21.570 qm 
Architects: KSP ENGEL UND ZIMMERMANN GmbH

Current status: site preparation
Construction start: 2011
Project finished: 2013
http://www.eschborn-waves.info/


----------



## Justme

My wife was telling me today that she heard from someone that there were new plans for the u-bahn expansion in Frankfurt. Has anyone heard of this? I tried searching for such plans, but nothing more than an old expansion out to Hanau which has been languishing for years.


----------



## HD

the only u-bahn expansion, which is currently going on is the U8/U9 line in the north of the city (riedberg). the other u-bahn expansion, which is bound to happen in the foreseeable future is the U5 extension to the europaviertel area.





a friend of mine sent me pictures of a new project at taunusanlage 8, which was mentioned here a few pages ago. on tuesday there was a presentation of the final version. the height of the last office floor is around 60m. the roof height is a few meters above that mark though (around 67m). it has 18 floors, 35,000 sq m of office space. the developer (credit suisse) will also simultaneously convert a huge historic office building on weserstrasse 33 (two blocks away) into apartments (around 46, with 4,600 sq m of habitable space), as compensation for the new office space in the tower (by law developers must provide inner city living when building high rise offices).

the developer confirmed that demolition of the existing buildings will start in january 2011, which means that construction will start in spring 2011 (by law the developer must start construction after demolition right away). the date of completion is end of 2012/beginning of 2013.

a few pics (of the billboard presentation) - the initial design has been changed a bit.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

Great news, should be a perfect addition to the skyline! + It's good that the old police headquarters will be refurbished.


----------



## JLAG

Thanks Il fenomen for your version of the tower. Have you done that? I especially like the top. Really cool.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Very nice! It reminds me a bit of the "Atlas Tower" which was planned for Berlin


----------



## il fenomeno

JLAG said:


> Thanks Il fenomen for your version of the tower. Have you done that? I especially like the top. Really cool.


well i just slightly modified the top. i guess something like this would could be done at one-tenth of a percent of the overall costs. unfortunately even good modern architects are so afraid of adding ornaments.


----------



## HD

let's not forget, it's just a preliminary design for marketing purposes. the actual tower might look completely different.










more info from the FAZ (german): http://www.faz.net/artikel/C30214/f...ltes-polizeipraesidium-gefunden-30494490.html



il fenomeno, if you have too much time on your hands...how about adding massing models of the matthäuskirche-tower, tower 1, güterplatz-tower and maybe even t350? :tongue2:


----------



## il fenomeno

well then, here you go


----------



## HD

omg 
:eek2:

:applause:


----------



## JLAG

Fantastic il fenomeno. Really cool


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!


----------



## HD

*another new residential highrise in the europaviertel area*

according to various sources (fnp, immobilienzeitung, etc.) the developer nassauische heimstätte is planning a new residential tower right next to the central park at the europaviertel area.

the tower will have a similar size to other recently proposed residential towers in the area - around 18 floors.
this is the third such building announced within a few weeks - the second such project in the europaviertel area. 

according to another source a fourth such project will be announced soon. the towers are all in the 18-20 floors range. hopefully all these projects will add to the acceptance of residential highrise living and lead to more and taller residential projects in the city.


----------



## newfvgffm

great news, too bad that all highrises are limited to 60m in height 
I hope one or two are built a little bit higher to get more variety.


----------



## Xorcist

*One Goetheplaza*construction will start in spring 2012
























demolishion of the old buildings just started:







pic by epizentrum DAF

T11 (75m) gets a recladding:


----------



## Kampflamm

Looks good. Some real improvements are going to be made in Frankfurt over the next couple of years. Drab postwar architecture is being replaced with classier modern architecture.

*Sofitel*



















Apartments next to the Hotel (on the left)










Source: Braun & Schlockermann


----------



## Jim856796

Great, now the T11 tower is never gonna be torn down. It's getting a reclad instead.


----------



## cardiac86

New rending for a proposed residential high rise in the Europaviertel! :banana:

























SSource Stefan Foster Architekten


----------



## erbse

Great to see the trend for exclusive highrise living finally rising on the horizon! Go Frankfurt! :applause:


----------



## JLAG

The residential high rise in the Europaviertel looks really good. I really Like the trend towards more classy and residental buildings. Not that I do not like office buildings but I think that Frankfurt needs more residental buildings in the city centre.


----------



## goschio

Wow, what a surprise. Really like this tower.

So compiling all the recent news, there will be 4 residential highrises going up in frankfurt in the next years.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

So much elegance in Frankfurt :applause:


----------



## Xorcist

^^ this was just one of three different designs. Unfortunately a jury decided today to build THIS one in 2013 hno: 


















http://www.immobilien-zeitung.de/1000006746/wettbewerb-fuer-frankfurter-wohnhochhaus-nh-entschieden


----------



## HD

the design is ok. too bad it's not a two tower design anymore.


----------



## goschio

Yes, but on the upside there will be another tower just across the street.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Extension of Gate A at Frankfurt Airport / gmp Architekten*
> 
> Architects: gmp Architekten
> Location: Frankfurt, Germany
> Design: Meinhard von Gerkan and Jürgen Hillmer
> Design Team: Klaus Lenz, Sebastian Flatau, Ingo Beckmann, Kai Beckmann, Markus Carlsen, Christian Dahle, Henning Fritsch, Ben Joscha Grope, Markus Helmin, Matthias Holtschmidt, Silke Jessen, Eduard Kaiser, Raimund Kinski, Prisca Marschner, Rouven Oberdieck
> Project Leaders Susanne: Winter, Reiner Schröder
> Project Year: 2012
> Photographs: Marcus Bredt












FULL GALLERY: http://www.archdaily.com/278957/extension-of-gate-a-at-frankfurt-airport-gmp-architekten/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Not sure if this video has been posted, but this is how Frankfurt's old town will look like after reconstruction

37795144


----------



## derUlukai

construction start of the 18floor office midrise *St Martin Tower* (about 70m high) has been announced for spring 2013. date of completion is set to 2014.



















location of the tower and its surrounding








images (c)Georg von Opel / msm meyer schmitz-morkramer / bm3d


----------



## erbse

Pretty apt, though it could have been built like that in the 60s already.

Wasn't there a different design before? :dunno:


----------



## derUlukai

the old design by ingenhoven overdiek architects from about 2001:

















images (c)Ingenhoven Overdiek Architekten / archimation


----------



## HD

Too bad it's not mixed use, like the initial concept. Nice filler though.


----------



## goschio

And again, just like Taunusturm, they start this construction without any tenancy contracts. There seems to be quite a bit of confidence in the market.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

In terms of highrises & skyscrapers. Which ones are we gonna see go up for construction in 2013?


----------



## erbse

^ Mainly the Riverside Financial highrises. Also the hotel at Skyline Plaza might be going up, but that's not for sure. Additionally, residential highrises in the Europaviertel will be U/C. Also another smaller one at Mainzer Landstrasse.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## derUlukai

you missed 70meter st. martins tower, discussed in the last posts of this thread. according to its website it looks like the cladding will turn out brighter than on the last renderings.


















images (c) Hansa AG / msm meyer schmitz-morkramer / Michael Behrendt


----------



## Axelferis

wow!! radisson hotel


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, it's not very tall but it looks impressive


----------



## el palmesano

I agree


----------



## Cager

20.2.2013: 
Ground works have officially started on the St Martin Tower:


(C) elleco

(Click to enlarge)


http://stmartintower.de/home.html


----------



## Cager

Have a look at the Alpha Rotex Website:

http://www.alpha-rotex.de/en/alpha_rotex/impressions.htm

Nice Time Lapse from the construction!
We haven't seen many pictures of this building in the latest month, so you can get an impression about it there.


----------



## ZZ-II

Cager said:


> 20.2.2013:
> Ground works have officially started on the St Martin Tower:
> 
> 
> http://stmartintower.de/home.html


Finally that ugly gap will be filled with a nice highrise :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That St Martin Tower looks nice, but what's with the circle tower? uke:


----------



## Cager

It's the SAS Radisson from 2003 - i like it.


----------



## erbse

Aerial views video of the 5 largest cities in Germany - Frankfurt coming along as #5:







Geil!


----------



## JLAG

Cool video indeed but I wonder how they came up with the GDP numbers. Are they really correct? According to the video Frankfurt's' GDP is as big as Berlin and Munich combined, and I never though Munich would be larger than Hamburg in absolute numbers.


----------



## JimmyHD

JLAG said:


> Cool video indeed but I wonder how they came up with the GDP numbers. Are they really correct? According to the video Frankfurt's' GDP is as big as Berlin and Munich combined, and I never though Munich would be larger than Hamburg in absolute numbers.



According to this, it's not.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_by_GDP


----------



## gwiATLeman

JLAG said:


> Cool video indeed but I wonder how they came up with the GDP numbers. Are they really correct? According to the video Frankfurt's' GDP is as big as Berlin and Munich combined, and I never though Munich would be larger than Hamburg in absolute numbers.


Its because of the companies headquartered in that metro. I understand that Frankfurt is a big center for banks and other large businesses so its GDP would include the revenue of those companies.

According to this list, it is larger than Munich and Berlin but by that much. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_areas_in_the_European_Union_by_GDP


----------



## JLAG

I see and thanks. That table shows a slightly different picture. I suppose it is lies, damned lies, and statistics...


----------



## Xorcist

*Credit Suisse*
new 70m tall office building approved:












(c) Prof. Fritz Novotny / msm meyer schmitz-morkramer / Credit Suisse Asset Management


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Scheiß Ding, bitte baut es nicht.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^ Warum ? Es sticht nicht raus also ist es doch eigentlich egal, oder?


----------



## Groningen NL

I like it, sure it's not that tall, but it will complement the Taunusturm very well.


----------



## ZZ-II

The design is ok, but 20-30m more would be good


----------



## cfredo

^^
Indeed. Looks like a smaller version of Opernturm...and I fucking love Opernturm!

Where will it be located? I can only figure out the house number "8", but not the street name.
EDIT: Nevermind, I found out myself. It's Taunusanlage 8.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Not bad.


----------



## JLAG

Agree with previous. Looks really good but add another 30 meters and it will become great.


----------



## Cager

I hope we see this project, which has a similar architectural style realized in the near future - otherwise it would be really appreciated, if they add some 30-40 meters to the Credit Suisse Tower.


----------



## goschio

^
oh ja, love that one.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Any progress for the demolition of the Henninger Tower?


----------



## Cager

^^

http://www.henninger-turm-webcam.de/


----------



## erbse

A current skyline shot for once here. 

You can see the fantastic Taunusturm in the center filling a prominent gap in the skyline. Finally!
To the left of the main cluster, several towers are rising soon and extend the skyline this way (MainTor project).


Summer Gradient @ Frankfurt am Main por 2d-chris, en Flickr


----------



## RobMarPer

:applause:


----------



## EU-Europa

Beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town

St. Martin Tower at the City West Entrance is topped out and cladding is half way up 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/by-heiko/14305614268/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/by-heiko/14491009102/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/by-heiko/14305770397/

___________________________________________________________


Panorama Building , partial project of the Maintor Riverside district is at 5th floor,look at the far right














il fenomeno said:


> panorama, 64m



the Opernplatz Hotel / Office / Living-Complex Site


AK und MCS von universaldilletant auf Flickr


----------



## derUlukai

credit suisse tower - 68m, yesterday about 8.30am:


----------



## erbse

*European Central Bank HQ (ECB) | 185m | Topped Out*









Ironman European Championship 2014 Frankfurt (869273) von Thomas Becker auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Europaviertel grows further



the man from k-town said:


> The Praedium Site on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boulevard West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the mall ,along the Boulevard , to District West


Around the mall _Skyline Plaza_










roof garden of the mall


















District West living 








[/QUOTE]

--------------------------------------------------

New Henninger Tower 2nd sub level u/c

Städtgärten, residential area





 

















































New Henninger












































[/QUOTE]

http://de.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## goschio

80m inner city residential tower approved. 









http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt...nigung-in-Sicht;art675,967213,F::pic60,687248


----------



## JLAG

Great with more residentals and nice tower but it is very much 'Frankfurt' over it.


----------



## newfvgffm

...


----------



## erbse

That Max Dudler tower is gorgeous! I'm in love.

The other side:








http://www.maxdudler.com/


Though it seems the design was adjusted a little.


----------



## the man from k-town

great news!


----------



## SaberRider

nice tower


----------



## ZZ-II

newfvgffm said:


> The tallest tower of the 3 new residential highrises will be 84m.


84m is pretty good. Can't wait for it!


----------



## HD

*4-5 new towers at the Skyline Plaza complex*

The news has been floating around the local german forum since this morning, but it is worth posting it in the international section too:

- While the preparations for the construction of Germany's next tallest residential skyscraper are under way (Tower 2), it has emerged that the development of the neighbouring Tower 1 office building is moving forward, too.

A design competion for a office skyscraper of around 200m is being held, the results will be presented in October.

- On the neighbouring Güterplatz site the developer AGB and Bietigheimer Wohnbau GmbH plan to build 800 apartments in 2-3 residential towers with heights up to 90m. A design competion will be held.

More here: http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...ier-neue-hochhaeuser-und-die-u5-13088909.html


----------



## newfvgffm

...


----------



## HD

And there is more to come..

It should also be mentioned here, that aparently there are promising talks about the development of two towers (140+100m) on the former site of the Bockenheim university campus: http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/AfE-Turm-Areal-Die-Luecke-wird-gefuellt;art675,969761


----------



## newfvgffm

...


----------



## JLAG

Wow. There is no end to the good news from Frankfurt.


----------



## Bren

http://www.planepictures.net/netshow.php?id=1319119


----------



## goschio

Finally!
Construction should start next year. 


> *Construction approval for Terminal 3 at Frankfurt Airport*
> 
> 
> Approval has been granted for a planning application submitted by Fraport AG to build a state-of-the-art Terminal 3 on the southern area of Frankfurt Airport - Germany's busiest gateway.
> 
> The development will see construction of a modular design building at Europe’s third busiest gateway, with the first phase construction of a central terminal building with two gates and a terminal with a *capacity of 14mppa*.
> 
> Fraport AG says it expects the *first phase of Terminal 3 will cost about €2 billion*, and work is set to *start next year*, with *completion by 2021*, and adds the project is crucial to the airport’s long-term future.
> 
> Dr Stefan Schulte, CEO of Fraport AG, explains: “We are pleased that the City of Frankfurt has now issued the building permit for our new Terminal 3. In particular, I would like to extend special thanks to Fraport’s construction planning experts for their excellent job and to the City of Frankfurt’s building supervisory authority, which once again has demonstrated its expertise and professionalism in dealing with highly complex construction projects.”
> 
> The operator adds all current forecasts are for sustainable growth in Frankfurt, and the long-term traffic forecast by the Federal Ministry of Transport and digital infrastructure (BMVI) until 2030 is for air transport growth of about 2.5% per year, and air transport will be the fastest growing mode of transport in Germany.
> [...]





























source: http://www.airport-world.com/news/g...oval-for-terminal-3-at-frankfurt-airport.html


----------



## erbse

^ Larger renders for T3:


















Source: Fraport AG http://www.fraport.de/de/presse/new...-erteilt-baugenehmigung-fuer-terminal-3-.html


14 million additional passengers! Righta. Go Frankfurt. kay:


----------



## goschio

Construction of the Praedium, a 60m (66m ?) residential highrise, starts this year. Apparently they already sold a quarter of the flats including one of the expensive penthouses. 
http://www.fr-online.de/stadtentwic...xuswohnungen-in-gallus,26042926,28114300.html


----------



## the man from k-town

The Axis has reached 8th floor. Unfortunately the webcam is down.


----------



## the man from k-town

The Proposed Tower 1 next to Skyline Plaza gets an architectural competition. Winner will be proposed in October. For more info visit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=116565329#post116565329


----------



## CookieDance

Frankfurt Airport 

The Long Wale is The Squaire ( former name Airrail Center ). 

Consists of a High Speed Train Station,Offices,Restaurants,Hotels.


----------



## newfvgffm

*Porsche Design Tower, up to 86m or perhaps a little more.*

...


----------



## HD

According to this newspaper article something state-of-the-art is planned for this site. To reach that, it has to be atleast as good as the neighbouring Tower 2.


----------



## JLAG

Great news and yet one more residential tower. There is no end to it. 

If you look at the Porsche tower in Miami that looks more like a cylinder from one of their cars... but that could of course be considered as high class I suppose. I read the article that it at least refers as much to the inside as the outside when it comes to the latest design and technology.


----------



## goschio

Great news indeed. Hopefully the desgin will have the same quality as tower 1.
But I am not sure if car elevators like in Miami are that great. Both the elevator and the private car parks consume alot of space that could be used for larger living rooms or additional bedrooms. Just dont see the appeal of it. A traditonal underground parking lot seems to be much more efficient and cost effective.


----------



## msquaredb

CookieDance said:


> Frankfurt Airport
> 
> The Long Wale is The Squaire ( former name Airrail Center ).
> 
> Consists of a High Speed Train Station,Offices,Restaurants,Hotels.


Whats the reason for all the asphalt in the picture. I feel like most airports I see are nearly all concrete.


----------



## erbse

It just looks shinier. Almost as glazingly beautiful as Struma crash barriers.


----------



## HD

*Porsche Design Tower*

Little summary for the international section, after the official presentation of the project on September 1:

- Design competition is starting this month; 20 architects will take part, including 3XN, Copenhagen, Delugan Meissl Associated Architects, Vienna, MAD Architects, Beijing, Neutelings Riedijk Architecten, Rotterdam, Neil M. Denari Architects, Los Angeles and Stefano Boeri Architetti, Milan
- Results will be presented beginning of 2015
- Construction to start beginning of 2016; finish beginning of 2018
- Around 23 floors, height approx. 86m 
- 150 to 200 high end apartments
- The 3200 sqm site will also contain a park with a historic water tower, which could contain a museum and gastronomy
- Up to 40000 sqm of floor space to be constructed
- "Spectacular" separate parking structure planned
- Gastronomy on the top floor possible
- Project financed by local private investors without any banking loan (!)
- Site originally intended for office use, converted into residential use - hence no affordable housing on site (as usually required)

Comment: This could be quite a fat building, if the developers want to building up to 40000 sqm of space in a 86m building (incidentally the planned Skyline Plaza Tower 2 around the corner has around 44000 sqm floor space on a 3200 sqm site - same size as the PDT - but has a height of 165m). 

This is going to be a nice sight seeing this rise simultaneously with the Messeeingang Süd tower across the street.

A place holder design can be viewed in this article - obviously it has nothing to do with the final design: http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Porsche-Turm-soll-2018-fertig-sein;art675,1012439


----------



## erbse

Thanks for your summary, HD!
That draft for the Porsche Design Tower is really neat, though.  Wouldn't mind to see something like this built, adding some fresh breeze to the Europaviertel.









http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Porsche-Turm-soll-2018-fertig-sein;art675,1012439

The actual location within the European Quarter, next to the Trade Fair (Messe Frankfurt):








_© Tjie – Emptyform.de / © Aurelis _


----------



## newfvgffm

...


----------



## newfvgffm

...


----------



## HD

If the developer wants to make a statement with this "signature" tower, it needs to be taller than anything else in this area ... 120m would be perfect.


----------



## HD

*New towers at Gateway Gardens*

This should be mentioned in the international section too:

The developer of Gateway Gardens presented 8 possible designs for 4 planned towers in the area, including designs from Zaha Hadid and Coop Himmelb(l)au.

For pics visit the gallery of one of the links below: 

http://www.journal-frankfurt.de/jou...eway-Gardens-soll-Skyline-bekommen-22787.html

http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfu...ionen-fur-gateway-gardens-38033354.bild.html#

http://www.immobilien-zeitung.de/1000021483/acht-entwuerfe-fuer-hochhaeuser-in-gateway-gardens


----------



## HD

*Residential tower at Riedberg*

The suburban Riedberg is getting a residential tower (although the masterplan for the area initially did not include any buildings taller than 7 storeys):

http://www.immobilien-zeitung.de/128524/wohnturm-fuer-riedberg


----------



## HD

*Towers at Hafenpark Quartier*

The developer presented a few more details about ther development of the Hafenpark Quartier on their website. 

There is a masterplan showing the whole development: http://www.bl-gruppe.de/projekt/frankfurt/img-quartiersplan-HPQgesamt.jpg

There is also a simulation of the project showing the location of the buildings (the designs are not final yet): http://www.bl-gruppe.de/projekt/frankfurt/img-big-hafenpark2.jpg

There is also a placeholder for the office tower: http://www.bl-gruppe.de/projekt/frankfurt_hafenpark_quartier_buero/img-big-HPQbuero.jpg

The placeholder for the hotel shows quite a big building: http://www.bl-gruppe.de/projekt/frankfurt_hafenpark_quartier_hotel/img-big-HPQhotel.jpg

It looks like the tower planned at the Osthafen bridge will now be a boarding house (instead of a hotel): http://www.bl-gruppe.de/projekt/frankfurt_hafenpark_quartier_boardinghouse/img-big-HPQboarding01.jpg

More info: http://www.bl-gruppe.de/aktuelleprojekte-frankfurtH.html


----------



## erbse

*Gateway Gardens Tower proposals | Frankfurt Airport area*

HD, please stick to the habit of actually showing renders if there are some, we're a visually oriented forum. 

As for the GG highrise proposals next to Fraport, I think we should show the designs here - 4 of them might get built.

*Gateway Gardens Tower proposals | Frankfurt Airport area*

Website: *www.gateway-gardens.de*

*Frankfurt forum thread*

The eight proposed designs by renowned architects.

*1: Zaha Hadid Architects - London* 

_ © p/Grundstücksgesellschaft Gateway Gardens GmbH_









_(C) Zaha Hadid Architects / Grundstücksgesellschaft Gateway Gardens_


*2: Behnisch Architekten - Stuttgart*









_(C) Behnisch Architekten / Grundstücksgesellschaft Gateway Gardens_


*3: Coop Himmelb(l)au Wolf D. Prix & Partner - Wien* 









_(C) Coop Himmelb(l)au Wolf D. Prix & Partner / Grundstücksgesellschaft Gateway Gardens_
_
_
*4: HPP Hentrich-Petschnigg & Partner - Düsseldorf*









_(C) HPP Hentrich-Petschnigg & Partner / Grundstücksgesellschaft Gateway Gardens_
_ 
_
*5: gmp Gerkan, Marg und Partner - Hamburg*









_(C) gmp Gerkan, Marg und Partner / Grundstücksgesellschaft Gateway Gardens_
_ 
_
*6: Meixner Schlüter Wendt Architekten - Frankfurt am Main*









_(C) Meixner Schlüter Wendt Architekten / Grundstücksgesellschaft Gateway Gardens_
_ 
_
*7: Schneider + Schumacher - Frankfurt am Main*









_(C) Schneider + Schumacher / Grundstücksgesellschaft Gateway Gardens
_
*8: Hadi Teherani Architects - Hamburg*









_(C) Hadi Teherani Architects / Grundstücksgesellschaft Gateway Gardens_


----------



## SE9

If it's a choice of four, I hope 1, 4, 5 and 8 make the cut.


----------



## goschio

HD said:


> The suburban Riedberg is getting a residential tower (although the masterplan for the area initially did not include any buildings taller than 7 storeys):
> 
> http://www.immobilien-zeitung.de/128524/wohnturm-fuer-riedberg


A visualization of that:









Quelle: Immobilienzeitung
http://www.immobilien-zeitung.de/128524/wohnturm-fuer-riedberg


----------



## erbse

*OVERVIEW | Proposed and Under Construction highrises of Frankfurt, Germany*

Great current U/C and proposed towers overview for Frankfurt's center/financial district and the Europaviertel next to the trade fair grounds, created by user eibomz:


----------



## KlausDiggy

great work, eibomz:applause:


----------



## Ludi

Nice work, real estate sector is booming at low interest rate policy of the EZB in nearly every city in germany...


----------



## Tolbert

Nice! But what a pity so much of them take use of the same bloody facdes... architects really getting lazy these days and it will do frankfurts skyline no good!


----------



## erbse

Current aerial pic of *Frankfurt's old town development* (Dom-Römer project),
the fireproof concrete-made ground levels and compartment walls are erected first:









© cocoon1974, flickr

In 2019:









Source and more views: http://domroemer.de/virtueller-rundgang


Pedestrian view construction updates:


derUlukai said:


>





[email protected] said:


>


----------



## towerpower123

Tolbert said:


> Nice! But what a pity so much of them take use of the same bloody facdes... architects really getting lazy these days and it will do frankfurts skyline no good!


I would love to take a few to the US!


----------



## erbse

Finished *Taunusturm (170m)* and apartment tower (63m):









20150518-BW-DSCF3925 by Björn, auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

And this is how *T365 (365m)*, located next to the trade fair (Messe) and within Europaviertel, would look like in Frankfurt's skyline:



the man from k-town said:


> this is how T365 could look like in the skyline, pic shopped by me:


----------



## the man from k-town

some more renders of Kulturm project next to the fair and Mariott Hotel



eibomz said:


>


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Beautiful!


----------



## Rotterdam Week

Excellent projects, keep them coming!


----------



## DEsl

Nice, Frankfurt continues growing


----------



## goschio

*Summary of the highrises under construction or about to start (only 100m and higher)*

From german newspaper article: 
http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt...sind-die-neuen-Mega-Projekte;cme58170,1123222

*Metzler (aka Tessuto)*, 185m, office/ residential/ hotel 
Construction start: autumn 2015








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826273

*Tower 1*, 175m, office/ hotel








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744895

*Tower 2*, 165m, residential
Construction start: autumn 2015








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724071&highlight=frankfurt

*Marienturm*, 155m, office








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661040

*Henninger Turm*, 140m, residential
Under construction








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497116&highlight=frankfurt

*Kulturcampus 1*, 140m, Hotel
*Kulturcampus 2*, 100m residential








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708258

*Riverside tower*, 110m, office
Under construction








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456399

*Porsche Design Tower*, 100m, residential
Construction start: spring 2016








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1814994

*Messeeingang*, 100m, office








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716601&highlight=frankfurt


----------



## erbse

*Europe's skyline #1 growing like never before in the 2010s!*

Demolitions at the Hochtief project site of *Marieninsel aka Marienturm (155m)* proceeding smoothly! 
Construction will start early 2016.









pic by user Schönibert


Renders:








This is where nearby Tessuto will be located: http://abload.de/img/densegyu1h.jpg























































*Source*: Mueller-Reimann Architects


*Website*: http://marienturm-frankfurt.de/en/home.html

*Frankfurt forum* thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129067


----------



## erbse

What happened this summer on the front of "early/classic-style modernism" in Frankfurt's city center? Two smooth projects adjacent to posh Opernplatz, Fressgass and luxury shopping street *Goethestrasse*. 

The curvy building is new, the neighbour was heavily revitalised. Both commercial-used/office/retail projects by Frankfurt-based architect *Christoph Mäckler*. 



derUlukai said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798209


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Looks great as usual.


----------



## erbse

"As usual" in reference to what exactly? As usual for projects in Frankfurt, Germany, by architect Mäckler, and/or in classic-modern style?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I guess all :lol:


----------



## towerpower123

Those are so beautiful! The detailing is perfection!!!


----------



## the man from k-town

I am looking forward to see Tower 1 + 2 rise. Yay


----------



## TM_Germany

well, I guess that's better. I would have rather seen it torn down but affordable (even if ugly) apartments are always a good thing


----------



## HD

I doubt they will be affordable apartments. Some of them will occupy 2 floors and have 166 sqm.


----------



## HT

ThatOneGuy said:


> Are you talking about the above building? That's because it's an existing building from the 60s that's being converted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have it stay true to the 60s, then cover it with plasticky random cladding.


In fact, that building was built in 1981.

Looks better after renovation but still far from good in my opinion...


----------



## Rohne

this ugly thing needs to be torn down together with all those other 70s commie-blocks in the neighborhood. That's by far the most ugly area of northern Sachsenhausen (together with Stresemannallee, this 70s highrise at Lokalbahnhof, and the whole Fritz-Kissel-Siedlung which mostly belongs to Sachsenhausen-South),


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt skyscraper diagram*

*scroll>>>*


Neues Diagramm Frankfurt by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Fantastic diagram, thanks a lot Klaus! kay:


Btw, Skyline Plaza Tower 2 (residential) is called *The Grand* now.
Some additional renders that didn't show up here before:

*The Grand* | Frankfurt-Messeviertel | 172m | 47 floors | Prep

Global thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724071
Frankfurt forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725048
Architects: Magnus Kaminiarz Cie





































This one's well known by now:








http://www.kaminiarz-cie.de


Preparation works in early April:


MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725048&page=11


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Great balconies.


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt Skyscraper Boom - Overview*

Frankfurt's foreseeable future looks very bright! 

*(T/O, U/C, Prep, Demo, Approved, Proposed, On Hold) *

1. DB Dreieck 1 | 228m | *Proposed*
(Mixed-use Tower)








source: UN-Studio http://www.baunetz.de/meldungen/Meldungen-Deutsche-Bank-Areal_in_Frankfurt_4718755.html


3. Tower 1 | (New height) 190m | *Approved*








Source: http://www.meurer-architekten.com/?portfolio_page=tower-1-europaviertel-frankfurt-am-main


2. Metzler Tower (Tessuto) | 185m | *U/C* 








Source: http://www.big.dk/


4. DB Dreieck 2 | 173m | *Proposed*
(Tallest Residential Tower in Germany)








source: UN-Studio http://www.baunetz.de/meldungen/Meldungen-Deutsche-Bank-Areal_in_Frankfurt_4718755.html


5. The Grand | (New height) 172m | *U/C*
(Residential Tower)








Source: http://www.kaminiarz-cie.de/projekte/wohnhochhaus-tower-2-europa-allee-frankfurt


6. Marienturm | 155m | *U/C*








source: http://www.marieninsel.de/#home
Bilder: Hochtief Projektentwicklung GmbH / Thomas Müller Ivan Reimann Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH


7. Hochhaus am Polizeipräsidium | 145m | *Proposed*










8. New Henninger Tower | 140m | *T/O*








Bilder: Actris Grundstücksverwaltungsgesellschaft mbH & Co. / Meixner
Schlüter Wendt Architekten / YOS Visualisierungen


9. Kulturcampus Tower 1 (Melia Hotel) | 140m | *Approved*








Cyrus Moser Architekten


10. DB Dreieck 3 | 120m | *Proposed*
(Residential Tower 2)








Source: Groß und Partner


11. Hotel am Güterplatz | 115m | *Approved*


12. WinX (The Riverside Tower) | 110m | *U/C*








Source: http://www.winxtower.com/index.php


13. Kulturcampus Tower 2 | 100m | *Approved*








Source: AGB Frankfurt Holding


14. DB Dreieck 4 | 100m | *Proposed*
(Office Tower 2)








Source: Groß und Partner


15. Messeeingang Süd | 100m | *Proposed*








Source: http://www.cma-arch.de/project.php?idproj=77&idcat=8


16. Porsche Design Tower | 100m | *Approved*








http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Design-des-Porsche-Turms-steht-fest;art675,1528631

Created by KlausDiggy and posted there: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131313665#post131313665

Also really interesting:

*Timeline of all 100m highrise buildings in Frankfurt/Main (After decade)*

*The 70s (8 highrises completed)*

1969-1972 = Holiday Inn Frankfurt | 100m
1970-1972 = AfE-Tower | 116m (*demolished*)
1970-1973 = Neue Mainzer Str. 32-36 | 109m
1971-1974 = City-Haus | 142m
1973-1976 = Garden Tower | 127m
1972-1976 = Westendgate | 159m (*first skyscraper in Germany*)
1971-1977 = Eurotower | 148m
1975-1978 = Silver Tower | 166m

*The 80s (4 highrises completed)*

1973-1980 = FBC | 142m
1982-1984 = Messe Torhaus | 117m
1979-1984 = D-Bank 1 | 155m
1979-1984 = D-Bank 2 | 155m

*The 90s (9 highrises completed)*

1988-1990 = Messeturm | 256m (*first 200m+ skyscraper*)
1990-1993 = Westend Tower | 208m
1989-1993 = Trianon | 186m
1966-1993 = B.C. Nibelungenpl. | 110m (*after increase*)
1993-1996 = Japan Center | 115m
1994-1997 = Commerzbank T | 259m
1994-1997 = Pollux | 130m
1996-1999 = Maintower | 200m
1997-1999 = Eurotheum | 110m

*The 2000s (6 highrises completed)*

2000-2003 = Gallileo | 136m
2001-2003 = IBC Tower | 112m
2001-2004 = Westhafen Tower | 112m
2002-2004 = Skyper | 154m
1969-2007 = Parktower | 115m (*after increase*)
2007-2009 = Opernturm | 170m

*The 2010s (13 highrises possible)*

2007-2010 = Nextower | 136m
2008-2011 = PwC Tower | 200m
2010-2014 = ECB-Tower | 185m
2012-2014 = Taunusturm | 170m
2014-2016 = Henninger T. | 140m (*T/O*)
2015-2017 = WinX | 110m (*U/C*)
2015-2018 = Metzler Tower | 185m (*U/C*)
2016-2018 = Marienturm | 155m (*U/C*)
2016-2018 = Tower 2 | 176.5m (*U/C*)

2016-2018 = Messeeingang Süd | 100m (*proposed*)
2016-2018 = Porsche Design Tower | 100m (*proposed*)
2017-2019 = Hotel am Güterplatz | 110 (*proposed*)
2016-2019 = Meliá Frankfurt / Kulturcampus 1 | 140m (*proposed*)

*The 2020s (?? highrises possible)*

2017-2020 = Deutsche Bank Dreieck (MAX) | 228m (*proposed*)
2017-2020 = Deutsche Bank Dreieck (residential 1) | ~170m | (*proposed*)
2017-2020 = Deutsche Bank Dreieck (residential 2) | ~130m | (*proposed*)
2017-2020 = Deutsche Bank Dreieck (office) | ~100m | (*proposed*)



*Start of construction uncertain*

Tower 1 | (New height) 190m
Kulturcampus 2 | 100m
Hochhaus am Polizeipräsidium | 145m


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


----------



## JLAG

*FRANKFURT | Projects &amp; Construction*

Very cool summary and the future look bright


----------



## erbse

Another graphic that'll be helpful for you buddies -
diagram of existing and future tallest skyscrapers of Frankfurt:









Neues_Diagramm_Frankfurt by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr

posted by KlausDiggy there: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807473&page=18


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Amazing projects in line!


----------



## derUlukai

credit-suisse tower almost finished..


----------



## erbse

Quality details and materials, great! They really achieved some good level in central Frankfurt. kay:


----------



## erbse

Somewhat funny new name for the *Tessuto/Metzler Tower*: *OMNITURM* 

And an even funnier marketing clip 

166524891
https://vimeo.com/166524891


----------



## erbse

Nice views from the *Henninger Tower* (140m), you'll have a public observation deck and skybar up there:









Frankfurt as seen from the top of the Henninger Turm by Isnan, auf Flickr









http://www.ahgz.de/unternehmen/mook-gruppe-engagiert-sich-im-henninger-turm,200012224114.html


----------



## erbse

*Grand Tower: Website & new visualisation*

*Grand Tower | *Skyline Plaza / Messeviertel

Residential tower next to the trade fair (Messe Frankfurt).

Global project thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724071
Frankfurt forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725048

*New website: http://www.grandtower-frankfurt.com/ *

New visualisation:










Full resolution: http://www.grandtower-frankfurt.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Skyscraper-Grand-Tower-Frankfurt-min.png


----------



## HD

*Hafenpark Quartier residential towers*

Hadi Teherani Architects won a design competition for the southern part of the Hafenpark Quartier development, right next to the European Central Bank.

The Teherani designed part includes 250 apartments and a 400 room 4 star hotel. Construction is due to start beginning of 2017, date of completion is 2019. Developer is the B & L Gruppe.

The whole Hafenpark Quartier will contain 700 apartments, 2 hotels, an office tower and a highrise boarding house.

Pics (Hadi Teherani/B & L Gruppe):









View from the river:









Roof garden:


----------



## derUlukai

praedium tower (66m) looks rather topped out


















new trade fair entrance with 100m tower - nothing to be seen here..









new trade fair exhibition hall right behind it is under construction though









porsche design tower


----------



## derUlukai

praedium again


















trade fair exhibition hall again


----------



## erbse

Thanks to *Brexit*, Frankfurt will have an even harder raging boom boner soon.
It will be a magnet for many institutes, banks and companies located in London/UK before.

Danke Brits! kay:


----------



## TM_Germany

erbse said:


> Thanks to *Brexit*, Frankfurt will have an even harder raging boom boner soon.
> It will be a magnet for many institutes, banks and companies located in London/UK before.
> 
> Danke Brits! kay:


well I guess we can at least hope. So far I've only heard news of companies wanting to relocate to Dublin (which is more english speaking) or Paris (which is an actual city). I just hope that all these banks relocating to Paris won't put Frankfurt into 2nd place of continental european banking centers.


----------



## Adler1

^Deutsche Bank alone will relocate thousand of jobs to Frankfurt, so far Morgan Stanley and JP Morgan seem to be quite interested in Frankfurt.


----------



## LtBk

TM_Germany said:


> well I guess we can at least hope. So far I've only heard news of companies wanting to relocate to Dublin (which is more english speaking) or Paris (which is an actual city). I just hope that all these banks relocating to Paris won't put Frankfurt into 2nd place of continental european banking centers.


What makes you think Frankfurt is not an actually city?


----------



## JLAG

*FRANKFURT | Projects &amp; Construction*

If Germany and Frankfurt plays its hand well I imagine that we are going to read a lot about future skyscrapers in FFM. Congrats and I am really looking forward. Someone loss is someone else's gain I suppose. I do not really see how Paris could take the role as the financial center of Europe.


----------



## KlausDiggy

LtBk said:


> What makes you think Frankfurt is not an actually city?


He means megacity, megapolis, metropolis, city of million people.

Frankfurt has a actual population of 717,000 inhabitants.


----------



## erbse

Depending on what's included, the immediate agglomeration of Frankfurt has 2-2.5 million people. The Regional Authority includes 2.2 million folks. If adjoining communities are incorporated (which makes a lot of sense), Frankfurt actually is a city of millions already.


----------



## derUlukai

former german federal court of auditors project


----------



## derUlukai

extension of underground-line U5 near skyline plaza


----------



## derUlukai

new historical museum


----------



## derUlukai

reconstruction of some parts of the historic city center


----------



## Tiaren

derUlukai said:


> former german federal court of auditors project


Wait a sec, are they keeping the fugly 50s facade? D:


----------



## erbse

That project is called Kornmarkt Arkaden and yeah, parts of the Bundesrechnungshof are kept.
It's a compromise with the Denkmalschutz (preservation authority), who urged to keep and integrate this central part of the building... Obviously it's the best we could've hoped for at this location. 

*Kornmarkt Arkaden | Central Frankfurt*

Use: Hotel, Offices, Retail, Apartments

Website: http://www.kornmarkt-arkaden.de/1/frankfurt/

Visualisations:


















































































Sources: 
http://www.kornmarkt-arkaden.de/1/architektur/galerie/
http://www.journal-frankfurt.de/jou...echnungof-zu-den-Kornmarkt-Arkaden-25428.html

Though frankly I'd have preferred this tower-like, more accentuated and classical design by Stefan Forster:









http://www.sfa.de/projects-overview
http://www.german-architects.com/en/stefan-forster


----------



## ThatOneGuy

derUlukai said:


> former german federal court of auditors project


Amusing and nice to see the facade retention of a post-war building. Usually it's the opposite way around.


----------



## erbse

We're getting sort of used to that in Germany. Probably the appreciation for mid-century/post-war architecture is the highest here throughout the world, for various reasons. Many 1950s and 60s buildings are landmark-protected already.


----------



## rjee

erbse said:


> Thanks to *Brexit*, Frankfurt will have an even harder raging boom boner soon.
> It will be a magnet for many institutes, banks and companies located in London/UK before.
> 
> Danke Brits! kay:


girl I'm sorry to break that to you, but Frankfurt will never become London nor be nearly as globally important as London is today. Banks haven't even announced anything official about relocating and stuff anyway, it was just some speculations under the Brexit panic period. Y'all European opportunists need to chill and not malevolently try to become London! haha sorry for all the rage by the way.. love to all


----------



## Bockenheimer

rjee said:


> girl I'm sorry to break that to you, but Frankfurt will never become London nor be nearly as globally important as London is today. Banks haven't even announced anything official about relocating and stuff anyway, it was just some speculations under the Brexit panic period. Y'all European opportunists need to chill and not malevolently try to become London! haha sorry for all the rage by the way.. love to all


Dude, relax. Nobody compares Frankfurt to London.


----------



## erbse

Frankfurt's skyline is growing radically in the next few years! kay:









Frankfurt Skyline by Carsten Frohn, auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

*New Henninger Turm updated*

*New Henninger Turm* | 140m | Frankfurt-Sachsenhausen | T/O

Global thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497116
Frankfurt thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1579752

Website: http://www.henninger-turm.com









http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Fein-futtern-im-Faesschen;art675,1528809

Updates:


HD said:


> Source: My pics





[email protected] said:


> ​


----------



## erbse

Some more neat retro modernism:

*Oskar Frankfurt* | Frankfurt-Ostend

Residential project area next to the new European Central Bank HQ.

Residential units: 27
Apartments: 70
Architect: Stefan Forster, Frankfurt



























Source: Stefan Forster Architects, Frankfurt


----------



## derUlukai

BRH-areal


----------



## derUlukai

historical museum


----------



## Mr Bricks

Wait are they retaining that awful facade?


----------



## TM_Germany

yeah, sadly it's under heritage protection.


----------



## Nick Holmes

^^ idiotic:bash:


----------



## Mr Bricks

TM_Germany said:


> yeah, sadly it's under heritage protection.


Seriously? For what reason might that be?


----------



## Titan Man

Mr Bricks said:


> Seriously? For what reason might that be?


Well, just look at it. Its beauty and elegance is simply overwhelming. Statue of Liberty my ass. Eiffel Tower who? The real symbol of the world is this nondescript, piece of sh*t postwar facade.

On a serious note, what's the thing with German protection of postwar buildings!? I mean, I get that there are some important and beloved postwar buildings (you can't and shouldn't tear down EVERYTHING, although you can 97% of it), but that one definitely isn't one of them. There is an example in Nuremberg, as well, where a postwar facade cannot be replaced with a reconstruction of one of the most famous townhouses (don't remember its name, sadly) because it is protected. You can't protect trash just because you lost the ones worth protecting. More meaningful would be to reconstruct those lost pearls, but, oh well, what do I know...


----------



## TM_Germany

I guess the argument is that the architecture is subjective while the number of years a building has been standing is not. Heritage preservation isn't really about preserving beauty, it's about preserving heritage. It's just that as long as pre-war buildings were protected (because at that point they were the only ones old enough for that), heritage protection almost unanimously meant preserving the beauty of cities as well. I kind of understand the point in listing post-war buildings in that respect, I still wish they wouldn't do that, though.


----------



## Autostädter

The reason is very simple: there are a lot of postwar modernist ideologues in control. After the war they tore down beautiful old buildings and now they protect the ugly successors with the argument that history shouldn't repeat itself. Very easy to see through. Meanwhile the beautiful Senckenberg museum is being mutilated with the blessing of just the same agency.


----------



## TM_Germany

^^ that's true. Whoever is responsible for the rape of the Senckenberg should be criminally held accountable. That's probably the largest failure of the Denkmalschutz in this decade or more.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's being protected because it is a nice piece of mid-century modernism. All architectural styles should be protected. This idea that only pre-war stuff should be protected is ridiculous and has no logical basis.

"Post war modernist ideologues" That's a good one. What's that even supposed to mean? Reminds me of "Entartete Kunst"


----------



## Mr Bricks

Reductio ad hitlerum much? The bottom line is that the facade in question looks like any mid-century facade and unless the building was the first of its kind in Germany or something it should be demolished. The fact that only the facade is being retained also indicates that the building itself wasn't worth much. So why keep it?

It's funny how a growing number of people these days support mass demolition of modernism, wanting it to be replaced by new buildings with classical proportions and using more traditional materials. At the same time modernists now form the "keep the past" heritage lobby groups.


----------



## eu

If the building is enough interesting to have a special protection, shouldn't it be totally protected? And not just the facade? It sounds strange to see that it's protected, but that it's OK to destroy everything inside the building.


----------



## the man from k-town

Maintor Riverside Complex - Winx Tower, 110m 




the man from k-town said:


> Frankfurt am Main[/URL] by steffen_ffm_96[/URL], auf Flickr
> LRM_EXPORT_20170515_071758-01[/URL] by Daniel Grothe[/URL], auf Flickr
> Frankfurt[/URL] by Kevin Smith[/URL], auf Flickr
> 2017_170514_2368b[/URL] by mercatormovens[/URL], auf Flickr






Marienturm, 155m 




























Quelle: http://www.marieninsel.de/#home



skyliner1 said:


> ^^Der Hochhauskern des Erdgeschosses bildlich von heute:
> [/URL]
> _Handy..._
























Omniturm, 190m




























https://www.bnppre.de/gewerbeimmobilien/frankfurt-am-main/buero-mieten/F4787/



Funfy said:


>





derUlukai said:


>





Grand Tower, 172m



















il fenomeno said:


>





One Forty West, 140m, 100m





















Tom_Green said:


> Bilder von gestern




Four Frankfurt, 100 - 228m, Demo




il fenomeno said:


> http://www.gross-partner.de/de/projects/db-areal/





derUlukai said:


> bestandsbau


[/U][/SIZE]


----------



## erbse

Fabulous compilation, thanks K-Town Man! kay:

Frankfurt is transforming rapidly. It's turning into a bustling metropolitan hub, not only for all the tower projects, but everything else going on. It's fascinating this is even possible with the steep rise of Berlin and rapidly growing Hamburg, Cologne and Munich metros at the same time.


----------



## Mr Bricks

^Sadly we don't get to see much of Munich and Cologne in the projects and construction forum.


----------



## Wayden21

so many incult dumbs here! I can't believe what I am reading. And they say they like architecture... 
your arguments are those of all criminals who wanted to destroy gothic, classical, art-nouveau,... architectures, just because they were "out of fashion", to old for modern standards and not old enough to be considered as "historic". 
In 100 years, when post modern architecture will be so rare because of guys like you, people will consider you as pure idiots. Always the same, but people never learn...


----------



## erbse

There's quite a difference. Up until the international style of modernism, there was a set of aesthetical rules almost every building followed. When that fence fell, there was no barrier holding aesthetics back to break loose. Since then, incredibly ugly buildings were created, and way too many mediocre ones. There's more than enough reasons to keep only the best of it in our city centres.

It's not fashion, and it's no lesson to be learned from earlier times. *Instead, classical buildings and old gems are still torn down for bland, objectivist crap - that's the challenge we're facing in 95% of the times*, not that we're losing modernist gems, which have a huge, huuuuge lobby in Germany. Be it in heritage protection bureaus, architectural juries, city planning offices, the mainstream media or leading politics.

Have a look at the average bigger German city. It's 80% post war "architecture" (at least downtown), and the tiny remaining islands of classical beauty are still harmed or even destroyed. Projects like DomRömer Frankfurt, where this process is partially reverted, are in an absolute minority.


----------



## the man from k-town

*Maintor / Marienturm / Omniturm / Grand*



the man from k-town said:


> Maintor Riverside Complex - Winx Tower, 110m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the man from k-town said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wie versprochen das update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos von mir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marienturm, 155m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.marieninsel.de/#home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omniturm, 190m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bnppre.de/gewerbeimmobilien/frankfurt-am-main/buero-mieten/F4787/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Tower, 172m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom_Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bla bla bla :lol:
> 
> So sieht ein Update vom Sonntag aus ;-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## erbse

Some current progress at Frankfurt's old town project *DomRömer* 

Website (English): http://www.domroemer.de/english-information

SSC thread (international architecture forum): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635898

Render:









http://www.domroemer.de/sites/default/files/files/field_visual_image/hg_dr_nachtbild_1920x1080px.jpg

Update:


Steven DL said:


> http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfu...tstadt-fallen-die-gerueste-51425116.bild.html


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140530870#post140530870


----------



## derUlukai

omniturm today









marienturm today


----------



## the man from k-town

The upcoming FOUR Project. Demolition starts early 2018 




























https://www.facebook.com/FOUR-Frankfurt-192176997936784/?fref=ts



*One Forty West - 140m |100m*












*ONE - 190m *



MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia





eibomz said:


> Das Bauschild hatten wir noch nicht


----------



## erbse

New franchise store of *G-Star Raw at the Zeil*, Frankfurt's largest shopping street, just opened:

The former building (at the centre), demolished:









Source: zeil-111.de

New storefront:









Source: textilwirtschaft.de









Source: textilwirtschaft.de

Kudos to Nonamee377! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143560296#post143560296


----------



## erbse

Frankfurt's reconstructed *DomRömer old town* is turning out better than the renders! :drool:

*360° tour of various buildings - use the cursor on the pictures to move around! It's amazing!*










www.bild.de 









www.frankfurt-tourismus.de 

http://domroemer.de/english-information


----------



## Soheilkb

Ugh doesn’t look good :/


----------



## erbse

^ Be more specific. It's a large project with various reconstructions and new buildings, replacing a brutalist monster of the 1970s right at the centre of Frankfurt's old town.










Render and construction video:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNoB_R_X0H0

More current images:



MetroSilesia said:


> Krönungsweg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldene Waage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braubachstraße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## erbse

*DomRömer old town project Frankfurt*

Some more:


MetroSilesia said:


> Rebstockhof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braubachstraße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia





MetroSilesia said:


> Krönungsweg Südseite, M13 - M17
> 
> 
> Goldene Waage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krönungsweg M8 - M14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia



Original thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1348259&page=44


----------



## erbse

*160 Park View | Hochhaus am Park*

Back to the exchangeable global modernism almost everyone around here seems to "love":

*160 Park View | Revitalisation of a 1975 tower in central Frankfurt | 96m*

Frankfurt forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792678


















Source: KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten


Formerly: "Hochhaus am Park"









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3887/14292065310_8d18de3829.jpg


----------



## erbse

*Diaoyutai Mansion Hotel Frankfurt at horse racetrack*

A Chinese investment, super obviously:

*Diaoyutai Mansion Hotel Frankfurt *
































































Sources: 
https://www.dytmgm.com/en/PIPELINE-PROJECT/dytfrankfurt
https://www.facebook.com/TheDiaoyutaiMansionFrankfurt/


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt School of Finance and Managment (FSFM) | New Campus*

*Frankfurt School of Finance and Managment | New Campus*

Investment: EUR 110 million
Location: Frankfurt, Adickesallee
Built space: 38.000 sqm
Occupancy: ~5000 people









Source: frankfurt-school









Source: frankfurt-school









Source: frankfurt-school

Store Mall inside:









Source: frankfurt-school









Source: frankfurt-school









Source: frankfurt-school

Lunch hall:









Source: frankfurt-school









Source: frankfurt-school









Source: frankfurt-school

Deli Hall:









Source: frankfurt-school









Source: frankfurt-school

Audimax:









Source: frankfurt-school

Harvard Lecture Room:









Source: frankfurt-school

Learning Centre:









Source: frankfurt-school

Lounge:









Source: frankfurt-school

Video of construction: 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvLnRIYztIs 

Sources: http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...urt-school-of-finance-eroeffnet-15265166.html
http://www.frankfurt-school.de/home/about/campusbau.html
http://www.frankfurt-school.de/home/about/campus.html

Kudos to Nonamee377! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143555486#post143555486


----------



## erbse

*Galluswartenwohnungen WINGS Frankfurt Apartments*

Some new German retro modernism (sometimes digged as New Berlin Style):

*WINGS Frankfurt Residentials | Gallus*

Location: Galluswarte, close to Adlerwerke Frankfurt
Investor: Walser Immobilien-Gruppe, Munich
Architects: planquadrat 





































Source:https://www.walser-immobiliengruppe.de/objekt/frankfurt/


----------



## erbse

*Japan’s second-biggest lender chooses Frankfurt as post-Brexit base*

https://www.irishtimes.com/business...ooses-frankfurt-as-post-brexit-base-1.3242373

"Sumitomo Mitsui Financial Group has signed a lease in Frankfurt, according to people familiar with the decision, making it one of the first foreign banks to commit to new office space in Germany’s financial capital ahead of Brexit.

_Japan’s second-biggest lender plans to occupy one floor in the Main Tower,_ a 56-story building in Frankfurt’s financial district, the people said, asking not to be identified because the plans are private. Sumitomo plans to put as much as 100 people in the office, one person said."


----------



## erbse

*ONE Frankfurt | 191m*

*ONE Frankfurt | 191m*

SSC thread (international): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744895
@Frankfurt forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743549

It's officially grown by an additional meter, ONE will be 191m. 

New render visualization:









(c) Meurer Architektur 
http://www.meurer-architekten.com/?p=22202


Current foundation preps:


















https://twitter.com/ONEFrankfurt


----------



## the man from k-town

construction of FOUR will hopefully start 2018. Demolition will take quite some time once started...




eibomz said:


> Project-Overview



*One Forty West | 140m | 100m*




the man from k-town said:


> The Architecture Competition concerning the lower Tower ,called "99 West" , has been decided these days. Winner is CMA from Frankfurt defeating 5 other offices.


----------



## the man from k-town

*Riverpark Tower Re-vival*

New One









https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/riverpark-tower/










Existing









pic by me

construction will start in autumn 2018. Design by Ole Scheeren



> Mit dem RIVERPARK Tower wird das Hochhaus der Union lnvestment in der Frankfurter Wiesenhüttenstraße komplett erneuert und zu einem außergewöhnlichen Landmark-Wohnturm mit Premium-Eigentumswohnungen sowie einem Boardinghouse. Mit einer spektakulären, offenen und schwebenden Architektur realisiert Stararchitekt Ole Scheeren hiermit sein erstes Projekt in Deutschland and Nordbank vom Main. Die Projektentwicklung wird durch die GEG German Estate Group AG, Frankfurt, realisiert. Baubeginn soll der Spätherbst 2018 sein.


https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/riverpark-tower/


----------



## the man from k-town

Europa District with Prädium in scaffold and Axis in the foreground



eibomz said:


> Source: Haufe
> 
> Die Gewinner des FIABCI Prix d´Excellence Germany 2017 stehen fest: Gold in der Kategorie "Wohnen" holte das "Axis" in Frankfurt am Main, in der Kategorie "Gewerbe" ging der erste Platz an den "Puhlmannhof" in Berlin. Ausgelobt wurde der Preis von FIABCI und dem BFW Bundesverband Freier Immobilien- und Wohnungsunternehmen.



*GRAND TOWER | 172m *


german thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725048&page=39



KlausDiggy said:


> Bilder von Magnus Kaminiarz & Cie.
> Architecture
> 
> www.faz.net





















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rob197588

Should see more big real estate developers coming with new high rise projects


----------



## erbse

*MainTor - The Riverside Financial District* | 110m | 70m | 64m | 46m | T/O

Global thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456399
Frankfurt forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=757286

Website: http://www.maintor-frankfurt.de/









FRANKFURT by Adem Doğan, on Flickr









_© boyonaroof_


Overview:










Full resolution: http://www.omnicon.de/uploads/pics/maintor_patio01.jpg
(Source)


----------



## the man from k-town

An overview of the current Highrise Situation. Yellow is planning status. Green is U/C










https://www.skylineatlas.de/frankfurt-wolkenkratzer/

All the Resi Towers. Residential parts are marked with red lines.


----------



## Faber 2000

Der neue *Henninger Turm*

















Source: https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/henninger-turm/


----------



## ELH

I´m not sure if this has been posted in Frankfurts english language thread before.
As I understand it, it`s just a free floating vision, no project (yet).
A greater location of a new #1-rise for Frankfurt than that of the flopped "Millenium tower".
At this location, you complete the allready densest part of the existing skyline.



Marcus Brody said:


> Quelle: Gross & Partner (Original)


----------



## erbse

That was created by said SSC user though. It's using the plot next to the Japan Center.

Would be great to see a supertall rising from the centre of Frankfurt's financial cluster.  It could potentially dwarf its currently tallest towers though.

It'd need to be a setbacked, soaring tower, not such a massive block intimidating the other towers. Something in a new classical / postmodern style would make a perfect highlight and focal point there, similar to Kollhoff's central neo-expressionist Tower at Berlin's Potsdamer Platz:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Potsdamer_Platz,_Berlin-Mitte,_151024,_ako.jpg


Hans Kollhoff also designed Frankfurt's iconic Main Plaza Tower, a neo expressionist residential highrise:









Main Plaza by EOS1DsIII, on Flickr









Twilight Flight by Daniel Haussmann, on Flickr
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Main_Plaza_-_Frankfurt_Main_-_Germany_-_02.jpg


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Something like the red tower would great..


----------



## derUlukai

new render of 155m marienturm:











could've been so much better though..











yesterday's built reality:












190m omniturm construction site, pic taken yesterday:


----------



## the man from k-town

the gap between Commerzbank and Main Tower will be filled greatly by Omni- and Marienturm from this angle

Diorama! by Matthias Rabiller, auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

*DomRömer old town reconstruction | Frankfurt*

Some fresh updates of Frankfurt's Altstadt, all taken on December 24. 
Have a great start for 2018 everyone! 

*DomRömer* | Old Town reconstruction

Website (English): http://www.domroemer.de/english-information
SSC thread (international architecture forum): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635898

Map:









Render:









http://www.domroemer.de/sites/default/files/files/field_visual_image/hg_dr_nachtbild_1920x1080px.jpg

Render and construction video:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNoB_R_X0H0

Update:


MetroSilesia said:


> Hinter dem Lämmchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krönungsweg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldene Waage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia


All taken by SSC user MetroSilesia. 
Frankfurt forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144220628#post144220628


----------



## erbse

Old town reconstruction part II:



MetroSilesia said:


> U-Bahn DomRömer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krönungsweg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia


All taken by SSC user MetroSilesia. 
Frankfurt forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144220628#post144220628


----------



## erbse

Old town reconstruction part III:



MetroSilesia said:


> Rebstockhof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braubachstraße
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia


Frankfurt forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144220628#post144220628


----------



## the man from k-town

graphic by eimbomz


Maintor Riverside Complex | 110m |70m | 64m | 46m| T/O

int. Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144321266#post144321266

german Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=757286












MKM_5374 by LICHTfänger kronau, auf Flickr



Marienturm | 155m | U/C 

int. Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661040

german Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129067











Quelle: http://www.marieninsel.de/#home



Slow Burn said:


> Sunday 31/12




Omniturm | 190m | U/C

Int. Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826273&highlight=frankfurt
german Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799551
 












MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia





Grand Tower |172m | U/C

Int. Thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724071&highlight=frankfurt

German Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725048
 






MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia




















One Forty West | 140m | 100m | U/C
 
Int. Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708258&highlight=frankfurt

german Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707245
 













MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia




ONE | 191m | Prep

Int. Thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744895&highlight=frankfurt

german Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743549









 


MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## frankfurtgermany

I can’t wait how Frankfurt looks in 2022 with deutsche Bank Dreieck finished.


----------



## the man from k-town

The new Fair Trade Hall at Europaviertel West

german Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716542


----------



## the man from k-town

frankfurtgermany said:


> I can’t wait how Frankfurt looks in 2022 with deutsche Bank Dreieck finished.


Me neither, it's gonna be a milestone for the Skyline :cheers:



*Europaviertel West| U/C*

german Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283808

The big Park in between is almost done, underneath there's the new tunnel connecting the Districts










view to district margins with Axis (residential)and Westside Tower in the back










the new fair trade hall on the left and Grand Tower u/c on the right. 
the empty site in the front is gonna be a 66m tall office building. For more info check: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143680079&postcount=776









Prädium Resi Tower recently topped out




































Helenenhöfe are still under construction


















all pics by me


----------



## derUlukai

grand tower today


----------



## KlausDiggy

OMNITURM 190M



il fenomeno said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy

Grand Tower 172M



il fenomeno said:


> endlich mal fassadenteile:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Marienturm 155M



il fenomeno said:


> ich find die fassade gut. sie glänzt gar gülden im sonnenlichte.


----------



## the man from k-town

*Towers coming this year*

*Three Sisters | 85m | 50m | 45m | App | Residential*




eibomz said:


> Obiges Rendering hier noch mal in Gänze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Magnus Kaminiarz & Cie.




*PORSCHE DESIGN TOWER | 80m | Residential *



eibomz said:


> Anderes Rendering ...



*FOUR | 228m | 172m | 120m | 100m | Mixed Use*


----------



## the man from k-town

Marienturm in the front, Grand Tower in the far back

DSC_0320-001 by Cools Anthony Photography, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*Europaviertel West (Europe District)*

*The Brick | Office | Prep*




















*Messeeingang Süd Tower ( Fair Trade Entrance Tower) | 100m | Office | App
*



eibomz said:


>


Site in December










*Porsche Design Tower | 80m | Residential | App*



eibomz said:


> Anderes Rendering ...












*
Prädium | 60m | Residential | Completed*











*Plot 43 | 66m | Office | Pro*


----------



## erbse

Great summaries, thanks!


----------



## the man from k-town

*BLUE HORIZON | RECONSTRUCTION*

already u/c



Tom_Green said:


> Mit Holz....
> 
> Von gestern


----------



## Bockenheimer

The "new" old town is finally open to the publik :cheers:


Some pics here, here, and here.


----------



## Demos-cratos

J’adore  nice projects in Germany


----------



## the man from k-town

*FOUR Project*



the man from k-town said:


> demolition of the FOUR Project is in full progress.



Demolition is continuing pretty fast. 

















































source: https://www.facebook.com/FOURFrankfurt/


----------



## k%

Frankfurt is great :cheers:


----------



## wakka12

Frankfurt looks so good on the cover photo of the website today!


----------



## the man from k-town

Grand Tower today. Right beneath the Plot of The Spin and Eden Tower (128+98m)










https://livecam.mktimelapse.com/grand-tower










https://www.mainhattan-webcam.de/


*ONE | 190m*

First crane has been mounted









http://one-good-idea.webcam-profi.de/

*
ONE FORTY WEST | 140 + 100m *

Above ground level


----------



## the man from k-town

some more pics of the re-constructed Old Town, taken by me...


neue alte Stadt by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


aus alt mach neu by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


Goldene Waage by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


Ohne Titel by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


Ohne Titel by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


Ohne Titel by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


Ohne Titel by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*Photo Compilation May 28th*

*Grand Tower | 172m*





























*
ONE | 190m | Prep*





































*
FOUR | 228 + 172 + 150 + 100m | Demo
*





































*
OMNITURM | 190m *






































*ONE FORTY WEST | 140 +100m*





































all pics by me


----------



## Bockenheimer

*The Spin (128m) and Eden (98m)*

New renders available:

Eden:










And an old render of the Spin tower:












The low-rise building around the 89m Eden tower will have 259 flats and the Eden tower itself 263 flats. The 128m Spin tower will be a 4 star NH Collection hotel with 428 rooms, while the upper 10 floors are reserved for offices.


Source: ABG Frankfurt Holding / AS+P Albert Speer + Partner / 
Hadi Teherani Architects / Groß & Partner


----------



## the man from k-town

thanks for the pics. Spin looks smaller than Eden in the 2. pic :nuts:


----------



## the man from k-town

Construction start of The Spin and Global Tower Renovation


Global Tower








https://www.facebook.com/Skyline-Atlas-Deutsch-125547951468989/


The Spin -renders see posts below








https://www.facebook.com/officialGUP/


----------



## the man from k-town

A Lowrise next to Palais Quartier u/c


----------



## Darryl

I am flying to Frankfurt tomorrow for a stay of 4 nights. I imagine there are one or more skyscrapers that have elevators for the public to take to the top for an observation platform. Which one is best? Which would anyone recommend that I do? Thanks in advance, and sorry to be a tad bit off topic.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^
Main Tower
Henninger Turm


----------



## the man from k-town

some more pics of my visit to oldtown one week ago...


----------



## maxxe

Well Done Frankfurt! :applause:


----------



## the man from k-town

*Hafenpark Quarter Building*


 Client: Main Square GmbH & Co. KG
 Timeframe: since 2014
 GFA: 42,500 sqm
 Use: Culture / Education, Retail, Residential Development, Mixed-Use, BIM
http://www.as-p.de/projekte/project/hafenparkquartier-baufeld-ost-281/show/


----------



## the man from k-town

*SAP Highrise*

Location: Frankfurt - Eschborn
Status: Completed
Height: 43m
Use: Office
Architect: KSP Jürgen Engel, Frankfurt
Developer: OFB + Groß and Co.


















https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/sap-eschborn/


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT SPARKASSE TOWER | 197m | Banking District*

The City Center gets another Tower. The Bank of Hessen-Thüringen reacently bought the plot. We can expect some action once the old approval of 2001 has been renewed.


Floors: 55
Location: Neue Mainzer Strasse 55-57
new owner: Landesbank Hessen-Thüringen
Architect: KSP Engel Zimmermann



int. Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410085


Design of 2001 competition



il fenomeno said:


> "Hochhauskomplex Neue Mainzer Straße" (2001).
> 
> 
> der bekannte und wohl noch aktuelle ksp-entwurf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ksp-architekten.de/





the man from k-town said:


> https://www.skylineatlas.de/weiteres-hochhaus-der-neuen-mainzer/
> 
> On Skyline Atlas in march 2017






http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...eter-bueroturm-im-bankenviertel-15651129.html


----------



## Mr Bricks

DubaiM said:


> Also, it is not true that modernist architecture is all bullsh!t. We shouldn't be sticking to traditional styles. Society of the 21st century has completely different demands than 100 years ago. Architecture keeps developing and traditional styles are not built anymore for a reason - because it is outdated. Also, there's a lot to criticise about the conceptions of traditional architects as well. In the 19th and 20th century, buildings were built as artworks for the architects ego and not for the people who actually live or work in the building. I really like how architecture is shifting towards prioritising the people who use and interact with the buildings.


This is not true at all - I would say the shift towards modernist designs was purely ideological. Classical designs were very functional which is why they are so popular today while the asbestos-ridden modernist concrete structures of the modern age are being demolished. There is no reason why we couldn't live in classical buildings. Look at Paris for example: dense, urban, beautiful and mostly old.



YalnızAdam;155930330 said:


> London and Paris are so much better in desing of buildings. Germany is an economic giant and deserves better and more of them.


First of all, Frankfurt is in no way comparable to London or Paris. Secondly, have you seen the recently rebuilt part of the Altstadt? I would like to see someone pull that off in London.


----------



## droneriot

Mr Bricks said:


> First of all, Frankfurt is in no way comparable to London or Paris.


Indeed. London and Paris are administrative capital, financial capital, business capital and cultural capital all in one, Frankfurt is only the financial capital.


----------



## DubaiM

Mr Bricks said:


> This is not true at all - I would say the shift towards modernist designs was purely ideological. Classical designs were very functional which is why they are so popular today while the asbestos-ridden modernist concrete structures of the modern age are being demolished. There is no reason why we couldn't live in classical buildings. Look at Paris for example: dense, urban, beautiful and mostly old.


Yea, classical architecture is indeed beautiful but in which way is it anywhere near functional? Classical residential buildings, lack flexibility and don't offer any form of open-plan living which is becoming increasingly popular. Not to mention the lack of any form of energy sustainability. The reason why they are popular is their charm. It is rather the opposite of what you said: Classical architecture tends to be more beautiful than practical while modern architecture tends to be rather practical than beautiful. 

Also, you can't really generalise modern architecture. There are so many different styles nowadays from international style over deconstructivism all the way to neo-classical architecture. There are both great and awful buildings from all architectural eras, it's just a matter of opinion when it comes to which style is better than the other. 

What also rules the result of a building is money. And the trend of constructing new buildings as cheap as possible leads to bad results which is why many new developments turn out awful. If money doesn't matter to the developer (which is rarely the case), modern architecture often unfolds its true potential in the form of stunning masterpieces.


----------



## wakka12

Umm you are very much generalising hundreds of years of classical architecture that comes in vastly different styles across the world also!

Anyway, not all historical buildings have a poor environmental record. Many of them still outperform many modern buildings in this regard, and especially compared to middle -late 20th C architecture were much better at cooling and heating themsleves. Take for instance classical buildings in the middle east, would have much better passive cooling systems than 'functional' glass skyscrapers in Dubai that need to be pumped with cool air every hour of everyday for eternity or else the inhabitants die of suffocation, not very functional at all is it


----------



## DubaiM

wakka12 said:


> Umm you are very much generalising hundreds of years of classical architecture that comes in vastly different styles across the world also!
> 
> Anyway, not all historical buildings have a poor environmental record. Many of them still outperform many modern buildings in this regard, and especially compared to middle -late 20th C architecture were much better at cooling and heating themsleves. Take for instance classical buildings in the middle east, would have much better passive cooling systems than 'functional' glass skyscrapers in Dubai that need to be pumped with cool air every hour of everyday for eternity or else the inhabitants die of suffocation, not very functional at all is it


With classical architecture I was referring to the pre-modernist era in Frankfurt, I should have specified that. And yes, modern architecture is not perfect by any means and it is very true that there are some great examples of historic architecture which should be a source of inspiration for modern day architects.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Wayden21 said:


> Exactly! Peasants with no interest at all for fine arts and refinement. Prefer to spend their money in beer and sausages and keep all the rest of it for when they are dead, so they can buy even more beers in heaven :nuts:.


i find these very beautiful and much more elegant than many developments elsewhere. they are timeless. perhaps germans are beyond the need to over complicate everything. they built their country from WW2 to be europe's strongest economy only a few decades after, so whatever they are doing, seems to work 
designs become very expensive the more they become decorative or fancy. not to mention, alot of these buildings are quite advanced in terms of ease or maintenance and energy efficiency.

besides , frankfurt is not even half the size of paris or london , physically and in other fields


----------



## Mr Bricks

DubaiM said:


> Yea, classical architecture is indeed beautiful but in which way is it anywhere near functional? Classical residential buildings, lack flexibility and don't offer any form of open-plan living which is becoming increasingly popular. Not to mention the lack of any form of energy sustainability. The reason why they are popular is their charm. It is rather the opposite of what you said: Classical architecture tends to be more beautiful than practical while modern architecture tends to be rather practical than beautiful.
> 
> Also, you can't really generalise modern architecture. There are so many different styles nowadays from international style over deconstructivism all the way to neo-classical architecture. There are both great and awful buildings from all architectural eras, it's just a matter of opinion when it comes to which style is better than the other.
> 
> What also rules the result of a building is money. And the trend of constructing new buildings as cheap as possible leads to bad results which is why many new developments turn out awful. If money doesn't matter to the developer (which is rarely the case), modern architecture often unfolds its true potential in the form of stunning masterpieces.


Again, modernism is now being demolished precisely because it is dysfunctional while previous styles work because they are simple and humane, and not utopian machines for living in. The problem with modernism aesthetically speaking is (besides being ugly) that is can't create successful streets and neighbourhoods, only stand alone landmarks. Even today architecture is hardly ever attractive unless it is either posh or some kind of design statement. The ordinary town house/apartment building/city street is something that we have great difficulty producing. 

Classical buildings are in fact more environment friendly and sustainable than modernist ones. They are usually made of superior materials and more durable. I recently read a report about air quality and ventilation in different kinds of buildings in Helsinki and the Jugend blocks with their century old gravity-driven ventilation systems are the most effective ones. Their facades are also superior to the facades of building stock anno 2017.


----------



## DubaiM

Mr Bricks said:


> Again, modernism is now being demolished precisely because it is dysfunctional while previous styles work because they are simple and humane, and not utopian machines for living in. The problem with modernism aesthetically speaking is (besides being ugly) that is can't create successful streets and neighbourhoods, only stand alone landmarks. Even today architecture is hardly ever attractive unless it is either posh or some kind of design statement. The ordinary town house/apartment building/city street is something that we have great difficulty producing.


Well, if you're talking about modernism from the 60's to the 90's, then yea, it was a disgraceful time for architecture. 

I agree that modern neighbourhoods have big trouble creating reasonable street life. Especially dockland developments like in Melbourne and Hamburg are super empty both during the day and at night. (Maybe not the area around the Elbphilharmonie but if you go further north, the crowd pretty much disappears at one point). I think that newly developed neighbourhoods are way too uniform. All the residential space is reserved to the upper class and there's no variety in retail options if there's even any besides supermarkets and drug stores. And that's why not only architecture is to blame, but also the urban planning of such districts.


----------



## goschio

^^
Why do you need crowds everywhere? I would want to live in a quarter full of crowds and people who don't even live there (eg tourists).


----------



## wakka12

goschio said:


> ^^
> Why do you need crowds everywhere? I would want to live in a quarter full of crowds and people who don't even live there (eg tourists).


We dont need crowds, but you need street life. Its an important factor in quality of life. I think youre being facetious, Im sure you know plenty of places in where ever it is that you live that are lively and enjoyable places and not just occupied by tourists, and you enjoy them because they have a buzz of human activity.

Nobody likes living in a place that feels dead. And theres a difference between peaceful and dead. Many nice villages and towns are lively but quite peaceful. Humans need to be able to see other humans to be happy


----------



## TM_Germany

DubaiM said:


> Also, it is not true that modernist architecture is all bullsh!t. We shouldn't be sticking to traditional styles. Society of the 21st century has completely different demands than 100 years ago.


The ancient Roman society was a lot different from the ancient greek society. The medieval society was completely different from the ancient Roman society. The renaissance society was a lot different from the medieval society. The industrial era society was completely different from the renaissance era society. And yet somehow none of them thought "Hey, our society is so different from the ones before, we should naively try to reinvent architecture because of it!" They managed to build upon the older styles to get something beautiful _and_ fitting to modern needs. Modernism instead went ahead and tried to reinvent the wheel 

I see modern architecture as the death of architecture. If I want to know if a city is beautiful, I will try to find out how many pre 1945 buildings a city has. Even though I recognize that there are some nice and spectacular modern buildings, they are merely child's play compared to architectural marvels of old. Comparing the works of a modern architect like Le Corbusier to a classical one like Schinkel is like comparing a hobby comic artist drawing a stick figure to DaVinci drawing Mona Lisa. The sheer level of detail and work that went into them is completely uncomparable and you have to recognize that even if you like modern architecture.



DubaiM said:


> Architecture keeps developing and traditional styles are not built anymore for a reason - because it is outdated.


This is simply wrong. Nowadays there are more and more new buildings getting built in traditional styles. It can adapt to modern needs 100% fine, just like it did for thousands of years. Existing old buildings can also be made to fit for modern needs just fine.
Architecture has developed slowly but steadily over the centuries, in that I agree with you. In the pre WW2 world, architecture reached a mastery unreached since but then it died to complety start again from scratch. For a comparison: pre WW2 architecture was at a post-grad level, then it was brutally murdered and was reborn to start again at a kindergarden level. Now we have evolved a bit from that low point to have reached maybe elementary school level but hardly close to what we once had. (Of course, exceptions always exist, I'm talking about averages.) Contempuary architects can play well with light, forms and materials but they can't reach the sophistication of classical architecture unless they directly try to imitate it.



DubaiM said:


> Also, there's a lot to criticise about the conceptions of traditional architects as well. In the 19th and 20th century, buildings were built as artworks for the architects ego and not for the people who actually live or work in the building. I really like how architecture is shifting towards prioritising the people who use and interact with the buildings.


You think today the buildings _don't_ get built for the architect's ego? Come on, please. Architects nowadays still consider every one of their buildings as art, the difference is just that they now suck at it. In the past, architects tried to get attention to their building by trying to make it the most beautiful one in it's environment, today they try to garner the attention by making it the least fitting and thus most noticeable building in their environment.
I'm also quite interested to know how an ugly building is more built for the people who live in it than a beautiful one. That logic doesn't make sense. I would quite argue that pleasant buildings create a much better environment to it's users than shitty modern ones. 




DubaiM said:


> And again, there are tons of examples of great modernist architecture. However, the dominating style in Germany can hardly be called architecture anymore. Especially lowrise buildings are all white, cubic buildings with some grey touches so that it doesn't look completely soulless.


I agree that there are great examples of modern architecture. There are probably more than I can count. The problem is that they almost always are standalone buildings and they can't create beautiful cohesive cityscapes, at least not from up-close. No modern city that I know of has ever suceeded in being beautiful. Spectacular and exciting certainly but never beautiful. Classical architecture could be applied en masse to make the entirety of a city beautiful, modern architecture mereley manages to eek out a couple of nice landmarks. 

I agree about your point about most modern German architecture entirely, though.


----------



## LtBk

> Concerning the housing shortage in general, I wonder why there isn't a comparable construction boom in Germany like in the US, Great Britain, Australia and other economically leading nations. Many Germans complain about high prices and low supply, however I don't see lots of construction in cities aiming to counteract the problem.


There is lot of residential construction in German cities.


----------



## DubaiM

TM_Germany said:


> The ancient Roman society was a lot different from the ancient greek society. The medieval society was completely different from the ancient Roman society. The renaissance society was a lot different from the medieval society. The industrial era society was completely different from the renaissance era society. And yet somehow none of them thought "Hey, our society is so different from the ones before, we should naively try to reinvent architecture because of it!" They managed to build upon the older styles to get something beautiful _and_ fitting to modern needs. Modernism instead went ahead and tried to reinvent the wheel


That is true, but one thing that every one of those civilizations have in common is the volume of people that were living and working in the buildings. The extreme population growth is the big difference between the modern era and every era before. Today, we have to create buildings that house thousands of people or offer space for thousands of workers. In no era before had architects the challenge to create buildings in such a scale. When it comes to designing office buildings with room for thousands of people for example, you kind of have to reinvent architecture. I think the problem is nowadays that our population is growing faster than architects can adapt to the changing demands to architecture. We can see how bad buildings were in the post-war era, but we also see an improvement in architecture that is more sustainable both in terms of energy and its integration into the dynamic urban environment. So maybe, we are slowly but surely getting closer to the standard of architecture that should be expected in the 21st century. 



> This is simply wrong. Nowadays there are more and more new buildings getting built in traditional styles. It can adapt to modern needs 100% fine, just like it did for thousands of years. Existing old buildings can also be made to fit for modern needs just fine.


I was not only talking about the facade design and ornamentation of buildings but also the structure of their interior for example. Old buildings do not meet the demand for open-plan living and windows tend to be rather small resulting in dark rooms that have to be lit by artificial lighting. (Yes I know that this is also a problem in highrise office towers with deep floor plates, but there you can also see a trend in improving those problems).
And when you talk about new buildings being built in traditional styles, it is actually only the facade which is designed that way. Everything else behind the facade is just like any other modernist building.



> Architecture has developed slowly but steadily over the centuries, in that I agree with you. In the pre WW2 world, architecture reached a mastery unreached since but then it died to complety start again from scratch. For a comparison: pre WW2 architecture was at a post-grad level, then it was brutally murdered and was reborn to start again at a kindergarden level. Now we have evolved a bit from that low point to have reached maybe elementary school level but hardly close to what we once had. (Of course, exceptions always exist, I'm talking about averages.) Contempuary architects can play well with light, forms and materials but they can't reach the sophistication of classical architecture unless they directly try to imitate it.


You are probably talking about the creme de la creme of old architecture that is still preserved today. It's true that these buildings are very beautiful. However, the _average_ building in the pre-war era, which were dominantly tenement blocks was worse than the average building today. Cities in general were not as livable back then in comparison to today because the perimeter development left no room for recreational spaces like parks. 





> You think today the buildings _don't_ get built for the architect's ego? Come on, please. Architects nowadays still consider every one of their buildings as art, the difference is just that they now suck at it. In the past, architects tried to get attention to their building by trying to make it the most beautiful one in it's environment, today they try to garner the attention by making it the least fitting and thus most noticeable building in their environment.
> I'm also quite interested to know how an ugly building is more built for the people who live in it than a beautiful one. That logic doesn't make sense. I would quite argue that pleasant buildings create a much better environment to it's users than shitty modern ones.


Today's architects give a lot more attention to community spaces, greenery, lighting and general livability of a building. Also, they try much more to create a lively urban area around the building by creating public spaces etc. This is only seen in very recent developments however, I'm not talking about 20th century buildings 




> I agree that there are great examples of modern architecture. There are probably more than I can count. The problem is that they almost always are standalone buildings and they can't create beautiful cohesive cityscapes, at least not from up-close. No modern city that I know of has ever suceeded in being beautiful. Spectacular and exciting certainly but never beautiful. Classical architecture could be applied en masse to make the entirety of a city beautiful, modern architecture mereley manages to eek out a couple of nice landmarks.


I agree, modern architecture is not good in creating beautiful streetscapes, they mostly look good as standalone buildings like you said or in interaction with other architectural styles.


----------



## TM_Germany

DubaiM said:


> That is true, but one thing that every one of those civilizations have in common is the volume of people that were living and working in the buildings. The extreme population growth is the big difference between the modern era and every era before. Today, we have to create buildings that house thousands of people or offer space for thousands of workers. In no era before had architects the challenge to create buildings in such a scale. When it comes to designing office buildings with room for thousands of people for example, you kind of have to reinvent architecture. I think the problem is nowadays that our population is growing faster than architects can adapt to the changing demands to architecture.


Have you heard of the industrial era? In that period, at least most of the western world had much higher population growth than afterwards, yet they managed with classical architecture just fine. Many countries in Europe grew very slowly from WW2 on and yet switched to modern architecture anyway. This alone pretty much debunks your entire argument.
If you want to see an explosively grown mega city with classical architecture, look no further than New York. They created buildings with massive amounts of floorspace, both for tenements and for offices. Yet, they look at least 100x better than combarable buildings today. I guess Art Deco in particular bridged the gap between older styles and the needs of modern technology.
Examples :
here (offices)
here (looks like offices and former factory space)
here (offices)
here (offices)
here (apartments)
here (apartments and offices next to each other)
here (mostly hotels and apartments)
here (entire area full of low- income tenements)

As you can see, even with rapid population growth, it is possible to retain at least some beauty in your city.



DubaiM said:


> We can see how bad buildings were in the post-war era, but we also see an improvement in architecture that is more sustainable both in terms of energy and its integration into the dynamic urban environment. So maybe, we are slowly but surely getting closer to the standard of architecture that should be expected in the 21st century.


Post-war buildings were _a lot_ worse in terms of energy efficiency than pre war buildings. That buildings actually became energy efficient started much later. At least in Germany, most of the energy efficiency requirements of the buildings are a result of laws passed from 2009 onwards.



DubaiM said:


> I was not only talking about the facade design and ornamentation of buildings but also the structure of their interior for example. Old buildings do not meet the demand for open-plan living and windows tend to be rather small resulting in dark rooms that have to be lit by artificial lighting. (Yes I know that this is also a problem in highrise office towers with deep floor plates, but there you can also see a trend in improving those problems).
> And when you talk about new buildings being built in traditional styles, it is actually only the facade which is designed that way. Everything else behind the facade is just like any other modernist building.


If you're just talking about the interior layout, then what's your point? We could in theory have 100% new classical facades and 100% modern floorplans. Yet you are opposed to "sticking to traditional styles" in general.

Furthermore, there is nothing to suggest that open floorplans are nothing more than another trend that will be outdated sooner or later and will in turn make buildings with open floorspace unsellable. I don't even know why that is a "modern requirement", personally I find it hella annoying when all the noise from the living room and all the smells from the kitchen are inescapable in the entire damn house.

I also don't know which old buildings you've been in but at least buildings from the 19th century used to have quite big windows. Light problems were probably rather caused by the density of the housing.



DubaiM said:


> You are probably talking about the creme de la creme of old architecture that is still preserved today. It's true that these buildings are very beautiful. However, the _average_ building in the pre-war era, which were dominantly tenement blocks was worse than the average building today. Cities in general were not as livable back then in comparison to today because the perimeter development left no room for recreational spaces like parks.


This is just plain wrong. There was probably some kind of "survivor bias" before the industrialization but afterwards we know almost exactly which building stood where and how they looked. There are entire quarters full of belle epoque buildings that are representative of how the cities once looked like (minus the dirt and smells). Even tenements were extremely beautiful on the outside, they just sucked on the inside. The U.S. as one of the most capitalist countries had some of the least elaborate tenement buildings, yet even they looked reasonably good (see example above).
In central Europe, this is your average poor tenement street nowadays: 
Prague (a little run down but still nice architecture)
Vienna
Berlin

Sadly, many buildings are now also much less beautiful than before because the owners tried to "modernize" them.




DubaiM said:


> Today's architects give a lot more attention to community spaces, greenery, lighting and general livability of a building. Also, they try much more to create a lively urban area around the building by creating public spaces etc. This is only seen in very recent developments however, I'm not talking about 20th century buildings


I see no indication that this is the truth. Cities back then had less parks back then because of their high densities but I'd argue that those parks were also very well designed back then. Public spaces like squares were also extremely beautiful. Today, architects and developers just have to follow density regulations. But that you actually try to argue that today's architects create more lively urban environments than the architects of the past must surely be a joke, no?




DubaiM said:


> I agree, modern architecture is not good in creating beautiful streetscapes, they mostly look good as standalone buildings like you said or in interaction with other architectural styles.


Glad we can agree on this.


----------



## DubaiM

TM_Germany said:


> Have you heard of the industrial era? In that period, at least most of the western world had much higher population growth than afterwards, yet they managed with classical architecture just fine. Many countries in Europe grew very slowly from WW2 on and yet switched to modern architecture anyway. This alone pretty much debunks your entire argument.


Have you read about the living conditions in pre-war cities in the 20th and 19th century? Dozens of people were sharing small rooms and tenement blocks were extremely overcrowded in general. Doesn't sound like classical architecture solved the sudden growth of cities with ease back then. And yes, it is actually true that the population of many European cities has consolidated in the recent decades. But then it is not surprising that European cities are also the most preserved cities in the world? The streetscape of Paris, Barcelona, Prague, Copenhagen, Rome, you name it has mainly not changed at all in decades or even centuries. And that is because the historical buildings and their capacity works just fine in a consolidating or stagnating city, just as you said. The reason why developers in Europe don't build classical architecture, but switched to modern architecture instead is simply because it is too expensive with all the ornamentation, etc. and since housing is already expensive in European cities, it would just make it worse. 
For cities with extreme growth like in China (much more extreme than any European city in the 19th/20th century), classical architecture is not the right strategy to solve the rapid demand for housing and office space. Their cities are dominated way more by modern architecture because of that.



> If you want to see an explosively grown mega city with classical architecture, look no further than New York. They created buildings with massive amounts of floorspace, both for tenements and for offices. Yet, they look at least 100x better than combarable buildings today. I guess Art Deco in particular bridged the gap between older styles and the needs of modern technology.


Well now you are mostly criticizing buildings for their beauty and that is very subjective (However I agree that Art Deco architecture is very beautiful) But were those buildings really much better in terms of usability? They surely weren't more energy efficient and not suitable to maximize floor area. Modern curtain wall glass facades allow way more light to enter the building and floor area could be increased. If the resulting aesthetic of glass boxes is ''beautiful'' is another matter and completely subjective. 




> Post-war buildings were _a lot_ worse in terms of energy efficiency than pre war buildings. That buildings actually became energy efficient started much later. At least in Germany, most of the energy efficiency requirements of the buildings are a result of laws passed from 2009 onwards.


I was never comparing post-war buildings to pre-war buildings. I was just saying that architecture improved a lot since the post-war era. There's no doubt that architecture was a lot worse right after WW2 than before the war and architecture improved ever since. Now it is about comparing the architecture of _today_ to pre-war architecture.



> Furthermore, there is nothing to suggest that open floorplans are nothing more than another trend that will be outdated sooner or later and will in turn make buildings with open floorspace unsellable. I don't even know why that is a "modern requirement", personally I find it hella annoying when all the noise from the living room and all the smells from the kitchen are inescapable in the entire damn house.


Yes maybe, but then it will be interesting to see which new styles will emerge. What I am talking about is people's demands _today_.



> I also don't know which old buildings you've been in but at least buildings from the 19th century used to have quite big windows. Light problems were probably rather caused by the density of the housing.


Still not as much light as floor-to-ceiling windows.



> Even tenements were extremely beautiful on the outside, they just sucked on the inside. The U.S. as one of the most capitalist countries had some of the least elaborate tenement buildings, yet even they looked reasonably good.


Thank you, there you said it yourself. It is just as much the responsibility of an architect to make a building livable as much as beautiful. And that was clearly not the case in the pre-war era.

Oh and please don't take anything personal. I think it is super interesting to discuss about such topics with you and other members.


----------



## Tom_Green

droneriot said:


> Indeed. London and Paris are administrative capital, financial capital, business capital and cultural capital all in one, Frankfurt is only the financial capital.


And the largest internet Hub in the world :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks

DubaiM said:


> I was not only talking about the facade design and ornamentation of buildings but also the structure of their interior for example. Old buildings do not meet the demand for open-plan living and windows tend to be rather small resulting in dark rooms that have to be lit by artificial lighting. (Yes I know that this is also a problem in highrise office towers with deep floor plates, but there you can also see a trend in improving those problems).
> And when you talk about new buildings being built in traditional styles, it is actually only the facade which is designed that way. Everything else behind the facade is just like any other modernist building.


At least in Helsinki it is the other way around. For example apartments in Jugend buildings have ceiling heights that wouldn't even be considered today. Couple that with large windows (often bay windows) and generally generous room sizes. In buildings built from the mid 20th century onwards (including contemporary architecture) you get low ceilings, small windows and smaller rooms (except for the modern open plan kitchens etc).

Regarding office buildings you have a point, but even here we have old factories and warehouses converted into office use and it seems work just fine.


----------



## TM_Germany

DubaiM said:


> Have you read about the living conditions in pre-war cities in the 20th and 19th century? Dozens of people were sharing small rooms and tenement blocks were extremely overcrowded in general.
> Doesn't sound like classical architecture solved the sudden growth of cities with ease back then.


True, but what does this have to do with the architectural style? The living conditions in modernist chinese migrant worker districts (or any other cities in developing countries with high urbanization pressure) were hardly any better. They just got better recently, when pressure eased and the country got richer.



DubaiM said:


> And yes, it is actually true that the population of many European cities has consolidated in the recent decades. But then it is not surprising that European cities are also the most preserved cities in the world? The streetscape of Paris, Barcelona, Prague, Copenhagen, Rome, you name it has mainly not changed at all in decades or even centuries. And that is because the historical buildings and their capacity works just fine in a consolidating or stagnating city, just as you said.


Of course, that is merely logic. Less buildings get replaced in cities with less population pressure. I don't get what this has to do with your original argument that we shouldn't be sticking to classical styles, though.



DubaiM said:


> The reason why developers in Europe don't build classical architecture, but switched to modern architecture instead is simply because it is too expensive with all the ornamentation, etc. and since housing is already expensive in European cities, it would just make it worse.


That is completely contrary to what you said before. Before you said that we now have to build modern architecture because populations are growing too fast. I used the slow growth of European cities who still build modernist architecture as a counterexample to that argument. Now you go around and completely change it. 
I also don't believe that classical architecture is too expensive. Even before WW2 ornaments were being mass produced, so the cost of them was not very significant.




DubaiM said:


> For cities with extreme growth like in China (much more extreme than any European city in the 19th/20th century), classical architecture is not the right strategy to solve the rapid demand for housing and office space. Their cities are dominated way more by modern architecture because of that.


No, China could definitely solve their housing needs with traditional styles as well. By using modern technology, there is hardly any difference until the last step when building them anyway. 




DubaiM said:


> Well now you are mostly criticizing buildings for their beauty and that is very subjective (However I agree that Art Deco architecture is very beautiful) But were those buildings really much better in terms of usability? They surely weren't more energy efficient and not suitable to maximize floor area. Modern curtain wall glass facades allow way more light to enter the building and floor area could be increased. If the resulting aesthetic of glass boxes is ''beautiful'' is another matter and completely subjective.


My main argument was that traditional styles were well able to solve the modern needs of big buildings with lots of floorspace in a rapidly growing city just fine by using the example of New York. You at many points kept insisting that traditional architecture wouldn't be able to meet the challenges we have today and I used New York as a counterexample for that.
That you bring up curtain glass walls as an example for modern energy inefficient is really ironic because they are _hugely_ energy inefficient. Lots of energy gets lost through energy transmission because thin, heat transmitting glass is a really bad insulator and during the day you have to keep the AC running nonstop because a glass curtain building acts just like a big greenhouse. 

I also don't believe this whole "beauty is subjective" thing. True, there are people who like all kinds of architecture but what is the rate of people prefering Brasilia over Florence? 




DubaiM said:


> I was never comparing post-war buildings to pre-war buildings. I was just saying that architecture improved a lot since the post-war era. There's no doubt that architecture was a lot worse right after WW2 than before the war and architecture improved ever since. Now it is about comparing the architecture of _today_ to pre-war architecture.


Okay fair enough. I wouldn't exactly say architecture improved steadily since the end of WW2 but in general I'd agree. 



DubaiM said:


> Yes maybe, but then it will be interesting to see which new styles will emerge. What I am talking about is people's demands _today_.


Well, that's the thing though. I'm against making architecture a throwaway fashion product that gets obsolete every other season. Classical architecture has worked for thousands of years, most modernist buildings are already failing 30 years in. Why should we keep repeating the same mistakes and expect different results?




DubaiM said:


> Still not as much light as floor-to-ceiling windows.


This might be just my personal opinion but I think most of the time those windows are overrated. You keep the blinds shut most of the time anyway because it's just too bright and it gets too warm when the sun is shining and when it gets dark you need to shut them again because you don't want everybody to see everything inside.



DubaiM said:


> Thank you, there you said it yourself. It is just as much the responsibility of an architect to make a building livable as much as beautiful. And that was clearly not the case in the pre-war era.


It wasn't the case in the pre war era because of social and economic problems, that had nothing to do with architecture. As I said before, modernist architecture offers just as shitty living conditions once you go to countries that face the same issues as Europe in the 19th century.



DubaiM said:


> Oh and please don't take anything personal. I think it is super interesting to discuss about such topics with you and other members.


Of course, I absolutely concur.


----------



## Rohne

DubaiM said:


> Have you read about the living conditions in pre-war cities in the 20th and 19th century? Dozens of people were sharing small rooms and tenement blocks were extremely overcrowded in general.


This didn't have anything to do with architecture but with the wealth of the people. Most people just couldn't afford even a single room in the city and so whole families had to share a single room.
Population growth during that time was extremely high, nearly every city multiplied its population within very few decades. I.e. Frankfurt itself grew from 90k in 1871 to nearly 500k in 1914 - and there were several cities growing even faster.
The exact same buildings with these awful living conditions back then are still in use today and those districts are the most beautiful and most demanded ones of every city.
As people can afford to rent more rooms for themselves today, population density there is of course much lower today than it was back then, but still the density is much higher than in any post-war district (20-40k people per km² are still quite common - show me a single livable post-war development with a comparable density). If Frankfurt had kept to the pre-war style of cityplanning and architecture, its 750k population would require much less space than it does today - and of course the city would be much more beautiful even in the outskirts.
Additionally, especially those Gründerzeit buildings have the most flexible floor plans. Much more usable for changing needs than those large labyrinthine rooms combining all functions from cooking to living and maybe even eating that you see in today's buildings.


----------



## DubaiM

TM_Germany said:


> True, but what does this have to do with the architectural style? The living conditions in modernist chinese migrant worker districts (or any other cities in developing countries with high urbanization pressure) were hardly any better. They just got better recently, when pressure eased and the country got richer.
> 
> Of course, that is merely logic. Less buildings get replaced in cities with less population pressure. I don't get what this has to do with your original argument that we shouldn't be sticking to classical styles, though.
> 
> That is completely contrary to what you said before. Before you said that we now have to build modern architecture because populations are growing too fast. I used the slow growth of European cities who still build modernist architecture as a counterexample to that argument. Now you go around and completely change it.
> I also don't believe that classical architecture is too expensive. Even before WW2 ornaments were being mass produced, so the cost of them was not very significant.
> No, China could definitely solve their housing needs with traditional styles as well. By using modern technology, there is hardly any difference until the last step when building them anyway.


As I said before, money is a big factor - the more money you use on ornamentation, etc. the higher prizes get per square meter. Classic architecture is loaded with ornamentation and if that isn't expensive enough then the materials (stone, granite, marble) and the additional work hours to build the complicated facades are. Now you could argue that we could use cheaper materials, but come on that has already been done too much nowadays and every end product looks cheap and unauthentic. 
Classical architecture is in my opinion a style which only works if great attention to detail and great amounts of money goes into the building. And that is not possible if you want to create a lot of cheap housing for people while maintaining good living conditions. I am sure that if people had invented pre-fabricated module housing back in the 19th century, people would have had better living conditions. 
To get to my point: I am not saying the contrary to before because growing population and not accordingly growing capital -> cheaper buildings to keep housing costs at a minimum. In Europe, population may not grow that much but the demand definitely does, so to keep prices at a minimum, developers build cheaper. In European cities, population may not grow that much but the demand definitely does which is why square meter prices are very high and developers build cheaper to keep housing affordable. To summarize here are my two points concerning the topic:
1. Developers build cheaper because there is not enough money to build a big volume of housing with high quality and low selling/renting prices
2. Developers build cheaper because high demand already leads to high prices and developers (e.g. aiming to build middle class housing) build cheap to not further increase housing costs
-> Classical architecture is not suited for this housing trend due to high effort and expensive ornamentation and building materials resulting in higher overall costs. 


> My main argument was that traditional styles were well able to solve the modern needs of big buildings with lots of floorspace in a rapidly growing city just fine by using the example of New York. You at many points kept insisting that traditional architecture wouldn't be able to meet the challenges we have today and I used New York as a counterexample for that.
> That you bring up curtain glass walls as an example for modern energy inefficient is really ironic because they are _hugely_ energy inefficient. Lots of energy gets lost through energy transmission because thin, heat transmitting glass is a really bad insulator and during the day you have to keep the AC running nonstop because a glass curtain building acts just like a big greenhouse.


I completely agree, but please read carefully, I was never saying that _glass curtain walls_ are more energy efficient, but only that they let more light in the building which enables floor plates to be bigger. I guess they may be more efficient in a way that you need less artificial lighting during the day, but I was never making the argument that you claimed I made.However, my argumentation was wrong on another aspect. I tried to argue that modern buildings don't have a worse energy balance than classical buildings in general, but wasn't taking into account that classical architecture is not stuffed with modern technology (triple glazing, etc.) which compensates for the heat loss/gain through glass curtain walls. I guess classical buildings with modern technology would be the best energy efficient solution, however the problem is still space efficiency. 
Due to the poor lighting conditions, Art Deco is not suited for dense, space efficient office blocks, because their floor plates have to be smaller. Workers today want lots of natural light and you don't get that in Art Deco buildings unless you work in the thinner upper parts of the skyscraper. But I have to admit that classical architecture, or specifically Art Deco, should be fine for residential buildings which tend to have small floor plates anyway, because people prefer views in multiple directions from their apartment. That's why we see residential buildings being built in Art Deco style in New York (mostly by Stern like 220CPS, although pretty much all buildings are luxury residential buildings).



> This might be just my personal opinion but I think most of the time those windows are overrated. You keep the blinds shut most of the time anyway because it's just too bright and it gets too warm when the sun is shining and when it gets dark you need to shut them again because you don't want everybody to see everything inside.


Yup that's personal, I prefer large windows in the living room, kitchen and dining room. However, I'm perfectly fine with small windows in the bathroom and bedroom 



> It wasn't the case in the pre war era because of social and economic problems, that had nothing to do with architecture. As I said before, modernist architecture offers just as shitty living conditions once you go to countries that face the same issues as Europe in the 19th century.


I agree, but the reason is again money. Classical architecture would not exactly improve the living conditions in e.g. Hong Kong highrises either, rather the opposite because people could afford housing in more expensive buildings even less


----------



## TM_Germany

Your argument now focuses solely on cost and floor area ratios.
If you look at the vast majority of modern buildings, you will see that most of them actually _don't_ have glass curtain walls, which means that at least in most cases, this isn't a problem.

The cost argument also doesn't really hold up. You seem to think that all traditional buildings are made of marble. If you built a classical building today, it would be 99% built like a modern building, just the facade is different. Most belle epoque buildings in Germany had their facades decorated with mass produced stucco ornaments, which are neither expensive to make nor do they require many man-hours to apply. The only problem is that mass production today is hardly viable as the demand for classical buildings is much lower. However, that can change as classical buildings get more and more popular. If you can scale up the production, the cost difference becomes quite marginal.


----------



## DubaiM

TM_Germany said:


> Your argument now focuses solely on cost and floor area ratios.
> If you look at the vast majority of modern buildings, you will see that most of them actually _don't_ have glass curtain walls, which means that at least in most cases, this isn't a problem.
> 
> The cost argument also doesn't really hold up. You seem to think that all traditional buildings are made of marble. If you built a classical building today, it would be 99% built like a modern building, just the facade is different. Most belle epoque buildings in Germany had their facades decorated with mass produced stucco ornaments, which are neither expensive to make nor do they require many man-hours to apply. The only problem is that mass production today is hardly viable as the demand for classical buildings is much lower. However, that can change as classical buildings get more and more popular. If you can scale up the production, the cost difference becomes quite marginal.


Well if you judge architecture objectively, costs, efficiency and functionality are one of the main factors. But the beautiful thing about architecture is the art of the profession as well. However, what is beautiful and what's not is subjective even though some styles can objectively be called more unaesthetic than others. Is Art Deco more beautiful than neo-classicism? Is the international style more beautiful than deconstructivism? Those questions are a matter of opinion. 

I think one preoccupation that I have is simply that classical architecture does not really fit into the zeitgeist (wow it's actually called the same in English  ) of our time _in my opinion_. (And maybe this is why I defend modern architecture throughout the discussion). Instead of sticking with classical styles, we should develop them further. Maybe not reinvent them like the international style did, but make them look like architecture of the 21st century. Some very good examples (and those are some of my favorite contemporary buildings) are the Steinway Tower, 9 DeKalb Avenue and 45 Broad Street. Especially the Steinway Tower combines elements of classical architecture with contemporary architecture so well which makes it so gorgeous :drool:


----------



## the man from k-town

ONE is above ground :cheers:




eibomz said:


> Status-update. Mittlerweile ragt ein Teil des Erdgeschosses aus der Baugrube hervor. Hier wird wirklich voll speed gearbeitet!


----------



## Bockenheimer

New 60m hotel tower "Waterfront" near the ECB:



















Completion is planned by 2022.

Source: Barkow Leibinger / B&L-Gruppe


----------



## Oatmeal

^^ Thanks for the share. That looks beautiful! I hope all goes well with it!


----------



## Bockenheimer

New renders for the planned 140m residential tower near the central station:




























Source: Macanoo Architecten


----------



## the man from k-town

*ONE | 191m | U/C*

*Use:* Office | Hotel 
*Architect:* Meurer Architects
*Completion: *~ 2021
*Storeys*: 49
*Location*: Skyline Plaza, Europaviertel


int. thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744895

german thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743549









https://www.caimmo.com/de/portfolio/projekt/one/

Last Tuesday. Pics by me


----------



## the man from k-town

*Omniturm | 190m | T/O*


----------



## the man from k-town

*The Spin | 128m | Prep*


*Location:* Güterplatz, Europaviertel
*Use: *Office, Hotel
*Floors:* 31
*Architect*: Hadi Teherani, Hamburg
Completion: ~ 2020/21









https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/the-spin/




























pics by me


----------



## the man from k-town

*ONE FORTY WEST / 99West | 140 + 100m | U/C*

*Location: *Bockenheim Campus
*Use:* Residential, Hotel, Retail
*Floors:* 40

*Architect:* Cyrus Moser Architekten
*Completion: *~ 2021

int. Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708258


----------



## the man from k-town

*FOUR | 228 + 172 + 120 + 100m | Prep*


*Use:* Residential, Office, Hotel, Retail
*Developer:* Groß & Partner
*Architect:* UN Studio, Amsterdam
*Completion:* 2023









https://4frankfurt.de/img/pages/home/gallery











http://www.4frankfurt.de/de/home/



eibomz said:


> Update today


----------



## the man from k-town

Blue Horizon Refurbishment 


















https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/blue-horizon-frankfurt/


----------



## derUlukai

pics taken last week.

grand central project:





























global tower refurbishment:





























marienturm:

wurden mir so zugespielt. von letzter woche:





























omniturm:


----------



## erbse

Great update pics, thanks Ulu!

Will they finish and publicly open the plaza at Omniturm despite the construction of FOUR?


----------



## the man from k-town

*HIGH LINES | 85 + 60 + 45 m | DEMO*

*former Name: Drei Schwestern*

Location: Stiftstrasse
Use: Residential
Completion: 2021

int. Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=158072482#post158072482



















https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/high-lines/


----------



## the man from k-town

*2STAY | U/C *

Location: Banking District, Mainzer Landstraße 23
Use: Living, Hotel
Floors: 13
Completion: 2019










Meyerschmitzmorkramer Architects










https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/2stay-frankfurt/


----------



## Eric Offereins

the man from k-town said:


> *FOUR | 228 + 172 + 120 + 100m | Prep*
> 
> 
> *Use:* Residential, Office, Hotel, Retail
> *Developer:* Groß & Partner
> *Architect:* UN Studio, Amsterdam
> *Completion:* 2023
> 
> ..


Great to see this one take off. I am a huge fan of UN studio and this is also a great example of architecture and urban planning.


----------



## the man from k-town

*Kennedyallee 87 | U/C 
*

Location: Frankfurt-Sachsenhausen
Use: Residential
Completion: 2021
Floors: 12










Eike Becker Architects









https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/kennedyallee-87/


----------



## the man from k-town

Eric Offereins said:


> Great to see this one take off. I am a huge fan of UN studio and this is also a great example of architecture and urban planning.



Indeed, this is gonna be a landmark and new icon! The most interesting construction site for the next years. 



BTW: Fair Trade Tower (Messeturm) will be refurbished soon. 

https://www.skylineatlas.de/der-messeturm-wird-ab-april-2019-umgebaut/

New lobby with public café


----------



## towerpower123

^^^ If only they could figure out how to do that one with glass mullions or a higher quality of mullions, but otherwise looks beautiful and maintains the original deign intent of the tower.


----------



## the man from k-town

*FOUR | 228 + 172 + 120 + 100m | Prep*


*Use:* Residential, Office, Hotel, Retail
*Developer:* Groß & Partner
*Architect:* UN Studio, Amsterdam
*Completion:* 2023









https://4frankfurt.de/img/pages/home/gallery










int. Thread:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1904149

german Thread: 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=252696


facebook Video
https://www.facebook.com/FOURFrankfurt/videos/192198344601316/




April 22nd


il fenomeno said:


> für die fehns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> das webcam bild ist natürlich nicht von mir:


----------



## the man from k-town

*The Spin | 128m | U/C*


*Location:* Güterplatz, Europaviertel
*Use: *Office, Hotel
*Floors:* 31
*Architect*: Hadi Teherani, Hamburg
Completion: ~ 2021









https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/the-spin/


german Thread: 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871431




new renders




eibomz said:


> Neue Renderings sind da mit wenigen Änderungen. Aber es gibt eine neue Ansicht aus Richtung Europaallee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eine kleine Nachtansicht mit Eden im Hintergrund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Hadi Teherani Architekten





April 23rd


eibomz said:


> Vorbereitung für einen weiteren Kran. Wahrscheinlich für die Sockelgebäude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An der Spin Baustelle dauert es noch bis etwas auf Erdgeschoss-Höhe zu sehen sein wird.


----------



## Akai

Wonderful skyline, congratulations Frankfurt


----------



## the man from k-town

*ONE FORTY WEST / 99West | 140 + 100m | U/C*

*Location: *Bockenheim Campus
*Use:* Residential, Hotel, Retail
*Floors:* 40

*Architect:* Cyrus Moser Architekten
*Completion: *~ 2021

int. Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708258














eibomz said:


> Source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BxHFMUID8VE/





MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## the man from k-town

*FOUR | 228 + 172 + 120 + 100m | Prep*


*Use:* Residential, Office, Hotel, Retail
*Developer:* Groß & Partner
*Architect:* UN Studio, Amsterdam
*Completion:* 2023









https://4frankfurt.de/img/pages/home/gallery










int. Thread:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1904149

german Thread: 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=252696


facebook Video
https://www.facebook.com/FOURFrankfurt/videos/192198344601316/




new webcam angle 









https://www.4frankfurt.de/de/home/#webcam



eibomz said:


> Aufregendste Baustelle Doitschlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Trevi Group


new renders


eibomz said:


> Hatten wir noch nicht, glaube ich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Bloomimages - Hamburg


----------



## maxxe

Those are some high quality towers. :applause:


----------



## the man from k-town

*ONE | 191m | U/C*

*Use:* Office | Hotel 
*Architect:* Meurer Architects
*Completion: *~ 2021
*Storeys*: 49
*Location*: Skyline Plaza, Europaviertel


int. thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744895

german thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743549









https://www.caimmo.com/de/portfolio/projekt/one/



eibomz said:


> Update mit ersten Betonstreben der Lobby


----------



## Bockenheimer

*Bad Vilbel (Greater Frankfurt): "Springpark Valley" *

It seems that construction will finally start soon for the new innovation district in Bad Vilbel (around 11km from downtown).

The district will offer space for around 6500 jobs and cost EUR 800m. 

More info on the website.

New renders:




























Source: CESA Spring Park GmbH / Planquadrat Elfers Geskes Krämer PartG mbB


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## Josedc

the man from k-town said:


> *FOUR | 228 + 172 + 120 + 100m | Prep*
> 
> 
> *Use:* Residential, Office, Hotel, Retail
> *Developer:* Groß & Partner
> *Architect:* UN Studio, Amsterdam
> *Completion:* 2023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://4frankfurt.de/img/pages/home/gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> int. Thread:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1904149
> 
> german Thread:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=252696
> 
> 
> facebook Video
> https://www.facebook.com/FOURFrankfurt/videos/192198344601316/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new webcam angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.4frankfurt.de/de/home/#webcam
> 
> 
> 
> new renders


I love how even though there are similar features among them, they can still come off as different projects.


----------



## the man from k-town

*FOUR | 228 + 172 + 120 + 100m | Prep*


*Use:* Residential, Office, Hotel, Retail
*Developer:* Groß & Partner
*Architect:* UN Studio, Amsterdam
*Completion:* 2023









https://4frankfurt.de/img/pages/home/gallery










int. Thread:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1904149

german Thread: 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=252696




> The high-rise quarter FOUR in Downtown Frankfurt has reached an important milestone over the past few weeks. In mid-June, the last contracts for the overall financing of the mega-project were successfully completed. The realization of the four high-rise buildings between Junghofstrasse, Grosse Gallusstrasse and Neue Schlesingergasse is progressing according to plan in large steps.
> ​ *Novelty for the German Real Estate Industry*
> The four high-rise buildings under construction are being independently financed, including the corresponding share of the common building base.​ The financing of the 100 meters (328 feet) high office tower (T4) in the Junghofstrasse was already confirmed with the successful sale of the property in July 2018 to a fund of Union Investment.​


https://www.skylineatlas.com/financing-of-four-frankfurt-stands/






webcam of today


----------



## the man from k-town

*Grand Tower | 172m | T/O 
*




Germany's tallest residential Tower is soon complete.

Unfortunately, the architect has died in April at the age of only 54 years.
*https://www.skylineatlas.com/star-architect-magnus-kaminiarz-is-dead/*




eibomz said:


>





Grand Tower from Skyline Plaza by Goodybear1, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*160 Park View - Refurbishment | 96m | U/C*

Use: Living | Hotel
Completion: ~ 2021
Floors: 26







> As part of the 160 Parkview project, an existing office building called Hochhaus am Park (“Park Highrise”) has been cleared out and repositioned over 26 floors. The project is a joint venture between RFR, Revcap and Hines.



https://www.skylineatlas.com/portfolios/160-park-view/


----------



## Bockenheimer

*Great East*

Here is a new residential tower with 208 apartments. Its close to the ECB and construction should start soon:




























Source: Stefan Forster Architekten, Karl Dudler Architekt, Ortner & Ortner Baukunst / Isaria Wohnbau


----------



## the man from k-town

*ONE | 191m | U/C*

*Use:* Office | Hotel 
*Architect:* Meurer Architects
*Completion: *~ 2021
*Storeys*: 49
*Location*: Skyline Plaza, Europaviertel


int. thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744895

german thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743549



MetroSilesia said:


> Nachreichen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## the man from k-town

*ONE FORTY WEST / 99West | 145 + 106m | T/O* 

*Location: *Bockenheim Campus *
Use:* Residential, Hotel, Retail 
*Floors:* 40 *
Architect:* Cyrus Moser Architekten 
*Completion: *~ 2021 

int. Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708258



MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## the man from k-town

Europaviertel West 



The Brick 













MetroSilesia said:


> Brick
> 
> 
> Zebra
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia



Cascada | 60m



MetroSilesia said:


> ^^ Bisher ist es "nur" ein ganz normaler fetter Block, wie sie überall stehen dort. Wenn er aber erst mal in die Höhe wächst, also über die normalen Blöcke hinaus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia



Deutsche Bahn-Highrise | 60m 



MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## the man from k-town

*Hochhaus Messeingang Süd | 124m | Pro *

*Location:* Europe District West 
*Use: * Hotel, Office
*Architect: * cma, Frankfurt
*Completion:* ~2024


Good News about the Office Tower next to the new Fair Trade Hall. It gained a height increase and has an investor to develop it. 










Source: https://www.cma-arch.de/site/project.../en/94/274-mes





eibomz said:


> Bild der Location von heute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: FAZ


----------



## the man from k-town

Omnitower is completed 








[/url]Frankfurt am Main - Skyline by Jorbasa Fotografie, auf Flickr[/IMG]

Frankfurt Skyline by Max Pa., auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*ONE | 191m | U/C*[/U]

*Use:* Office | Hotel 
*Architect:* Meurer Architects
*Completion: *~ 2021
*Storeys*: 49
*Location*: Skyline Plaza, Europaviertel


int. thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744895

german thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743549



eibomz said:


> Update today


----------



## Tyron

*Junghof Plaza | U/C* 

*Purpose:* Office, Hotel, Retail, Gastronomy 

*Completion:* Q4 2020 

*Website:* http://junghofplaza.net 



















eibomz said:


>


----------



## Mr Bricks

The expansion of the skyline and new areas in Frankfurt is impressive no doubt, however, I find it puzzling how one of the world´s major financial cannot seem to be able to improve the street level of the city centre compared to what is being done in "poor" Berlin. None of the major squares are in representative condition and much of the city is just 50s 4 storey low quality builds. With all the wealth and craftsmanship in Frankfurt I find it odd. Are there any major plans to fix this?


----------



## Tyron

*ONE | 191m | U/C *


*Usage:* Office | Hotel | Coworking | Bars+Restaurants |
*Architect:* Meurer Architects 
*Completion:* ~ 2021 
*Floors:* 49
*Location:* Skyline Plaza, Europaviertel
*Main tenants:* NH Hotel Group | KPMG | Spaces

*Renderings*



















*Pictures by eibomz*



eibomz said:


> Lassen wir doch die Fakten sprechen. Update heute


*Webcam *


----------



## Tyron

Mr Bricks said:


> The expansion of the skyline and new areas in Frankfurt is impressive no doubt, however, I find it puzzling how one of the world´s major financial cannot seem to be able to improve the street level of the city centre compared to what is being done in "poor" Berlin. None of the major squares are in representative condition and much of the city is just 50s 4 storey low quality builds. With all the wealth and craftsmanship in Frankfurt I find it odd. Are there any major plans to fix this?


I can't say sooo much about it. However, in addition to the large number of new construction projects, we also see an increasing number of renovation projects in Frankfurt. The Reconstruction of the old town was a good start, more and more older buildings are being renovated or converted. But you are right. There is still potential for improvement in Frankfurt. Unfortunately we can't show every single project in this threat.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Yeah the reconstructed part of the old town looks great. I just hope the skyscrapers won't overshadow any possible smaller scale improvements to the streetscape.


----------



## Trak

Some great developments in Frankfurt. Do you foresee further projects now that Brexit has occurred and more finance related jobs will shift to Continental Europe?


----------



## the man from k-town

*FOUR | 228 + 172 + 120 + 100m | U/C*

*Location:* Deutsche Bank Triangle, Banking District
*Use:* Residential, Office, Hotel, Retail
*Floors:* Up to 59
*Developer:* Groß & Partner
*Architect:* UN Studio, Amsterdam
*Completion:* 2023


















https://4frankfurt.de/img/pages/home/gallery



int. Thread:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1904149

german Thread: 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=252696

*
pics by eibomz*


eibomz said:


> Heute auf der Baustelle.


*webcam of today*


----------



## Tyron

Adding another image of the FOUR Frankfurt construction site: 



shiney570 said:


> Habe vorhin mal ein Foto gemacht


----------



## Tyron

No skyscraper but a good example of one of the numerous renovation projects in Frankfurt: The Ameron Hotel, which opened in 2019. 














































Source


----------



## Tyron

*New Steigenberger Hotel + Conference Centre to be built at Gateway Gardens*

A new Steigenberger hotel + event centre will be built in Frankfurt's new business district Gateway Gardens at Frankfurt Airport. The new hotel will offer 527 rooms and suites and a 5,500 square metre conference centre. The groundbreaking ceremony will take place next year.









Source: Gateway-Gardens



eibomz said:


> ]


----------



## Tyron

*One Forty West + 99 West | 145 + 106m | T/O + U/C* 
140 West is T/O already, 99 West is still U/C

*Location: *Bockenheim Campus* 
Use:* Residential, Hotel, Retail 
*Floors:* 40 
*Architect:* Cyrus Moser Architekten 
*Completion:* 2021 

*International Thread*: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708258 
*Frankfurt Forum Thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707245 

*Rendering*




















*Update by dubaibobby*



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von gestern/gemeinfrei



*Webcam:*


----------



## Tyron

*Vitopia Kampus Kaiserlei | Mixed use development | U/C*

*Location:* Kaiserlei, Offenbach 
*Use: *Residential, office, hotel/hostel 
*Floors:* 19- and 22 
*Architect*: Eike Becker Architekten, Berlin 
*Completion:* ~ 2022

*Renderings:*




















































*Update by dubaibobby*:


----------



## Tyron

*Hafenpark Quarter | U/C* 

Location: Frankfurt EAST, next to the ECB 
Use: Residential, Office, Hotel 
Developer: B&L Group 
Completion: 2022 

*Overview*



















*Renderings*

 
 
 

 
  [/URL]
 



*Update*









Source of all images


----------



## Tyron

*The Spin + EDEN | 128m + 98m | U/C*

Location: Güterplatz, Europaviertel
Use: Office, Hotel + residential
Floors: 31 + 28
Architect: Hadi Teherani + Jahn/Magnus Kaminiarz & Cie.
Completion: ~ 2021 


*Renderings*

The Spin









Eden










*Update by dubaibobby*



dubaibobby said:


> meine/gemeinfrei



*Webcams*


----------



## Tyron

* MAIN GATE EAST | PRO *

*Location:* Hafeninsel Offenbach

*Architect: *Meixner Schlüter Wendt Architekten

*Usage:* Office

*Developer:* Eyemaxx Real Estate AG

*Completion:* Q4/2022




































Source


----------



## the man from k-town

*Europe District West | U/C*

DB Tower (left) and Solid Home (right) have reached their full Height



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von heute


----------



## Tyron

*Boersenplatz Eschborn | PRO*

*Location: *Eschborn

*Developer:* Gertler Estates, Frankfurt am Main

*Uses:* Office, hotel/boarding house, retail, catering, leisure

*Architect:* holger meyer architektur, Frankfurt am Main

*Completion:* 2022






















































Source


----------



## Tyron

*ONE | 191m | U/C  *


*Location:* Skyline Plaza, Europaviertel

*Usage:* Office | Hotel | Coworking | Bars+Restaurants 

*Main tenants:* NH Hotel Group | KPMG | Spaces

*Architect:* Meurer Architects

*Developer:* CA Immo

*Floors:* 49

*Completion:* ~ 2021 


*Renderings*




















*Pictures by MetroSilesia*



MetroSilesia said:


>



*Webcam *


----------



## Tyron

*The Diaoyutai Mansion | U/C*

*Location:* Frankfurt Niederrad

*Developer:* Huarong Group 

*Use:* Hotel

*Opening:* 2020?

The Diaoyutai Mansion is one of the slowest construction projects Frankfurt has ever seen, but it should finally open its doors this year after only 12 years of construction : )


----------



## Tyron

*Hotel Hohenzollern | Revitalization Project | PRO*

*Year of construction:* 1910

*Location:* Frankfurt Bahnhofsviertel near Main Station

*Use:* Office and Retail

*Developer:* Quest-investment

*Architect:* Architektenkontor Faller + Krück



























Source


----------



## KlausDiggy

> Lyoner Straße 40 Sanierung (auch bekannt als Ruby Tower) | 19fl | U / C
> 
> Lage: F-Niederrad / Lyoner Viertel
> Höhe: unbekannt
> Nutzung: Wohnen
> Fertigstellung: 04/2020


Height is 73 meters according to Emporis.
Source: Ruby Tower


----------



## Tyron

*ONE | 191m | U/C  *

*Location:* Frankfurt, Europaviertel District

*Usage:* Office | Hotel | Coworking | Bars+Restaurants

*Main tenants:* NH Hotel Group | KPMG | Spaces

*Architect:* Meurer Architects

*Developer:* CA Immo

*Floors:* 49

*Completion:* ~ 2021


*Rendering*












*New pictures by eibomz*




















*Webcams*


----------



## Tyron

*One Forty West + 99 West | 145 + 106m | T/O + U/C*
140 West is T/O already, 99 West is still U/C

*Location: *Bockenheim Campus* 
Use:* Residential, Hotel, Retail
*Floors:* 40 
*Architect:* Cyrus Moser Architekten
*Completion:* 2021 
*International Thread*: FRANKFURT | One Forty West - 99 West | 140m | 40 fl | 106m | T/O 
*Frankfurt Forum Thread:* Frankfurt | One Forty West + 99 West | 145m + 106m | In Bau

*Rendering*












*Update by eibomz*











*Webcam:*


----------



## xX72Xx

Frankfurt 2024/25


----------



## Tyron

*Grand Tower | 172m | T/O

Location:* Osloer Straße, Europaviertel District
*Use:* Residential
*Floors:* 47
*Architect:* Magnus Kaminiarz & Cie.
*Completion:* 2020

International thread: FRANKFURT | Grand Tower | 172m | 47 fl | T/O
Frankfurt forum thread: Frankfurt | Grand Tower (Wohnturm Skyline Plaza) | 172m | 47 Stockwerke | In Bau

*Renderings








*










*Update by eibomz*











































*Webcam








*

The tower almost became a real beauty but unfortunately they messed up the entire top.


----------



## goschio

Doesn't the top gets an illumination? Anyway, fantastic updates. Cant wait to travel again and see this with my own eyes.


----------



## KubicaMaster

Mainzer Landstraße 129










Stefan Forster Architekten: Projekte


----------



## JLAG

That mainzer landstrasse project gives me some "Hamburgerish" vibes. It looks good


----------



## JBsam

Overall great projects, but it would be great to see a tower like the cancelled Millennium Tower to take the central stage.


----------



## Tyron

*ONE | 191m | U/C  *

*Location:* Frankfurt, Europaviertel District

*Usage:* Office | Hotel | Coworking | Bars+Restaurants

*Main tenants:* NH Hotel Group | KPMG | Spaces

*Architect:* Meurer Architects

*Developer:* CA Immo

*Floors:* 49

*Completion:* ~ 2021


*Rendering*












*New pictures by il fenomeno*






























*Webcam*


----------



## Tyron

*The Spin + EDEN | 128m + 98m | U/C*

Location: Güterplatz, Europaviertel
Use: Office, Hotel + residential
Floors: 31 + 28
Architect: Hadi Teherani + Jahn/Magnus Kaminiarz & Cie.
Developer: Gross&Partner, Frankfurt (The Spin) + Immobel Group, Luxembourg (Eden)
Completion: ~ 2021


*Renderings*

The Spin









Eden


















*Update by il fenomeno*














































*Webcam-Update by eibomz








*


----------



## Tyron

*Grand Quest | Refurbishment | U/C*

The "Oberpostdirektion" - an old post office building with a neoclassical facade - is being renovated to convert it into a residential building.

*Location: *Frankfurt Westend
*Use:* Residential
*Developer: *CG Gruppe
*Completion:* 2020


----------



## JBsam

Much better than the current version of the building.


----------



## Tyron

*FAZ TOWER | 60 m | U/C*

Good news: after a longer break, construction now seems to be continuing. The first three cranes were erected in April.

*Location: *Frankfurt Europaviertel
*Usage:* Hotel + Office
*Main tenants: *Leonard Hotel + Frankfurter Allgemeine Newspaper
*Developer:* UBM development
*Architect:* Eike Becker_Architekten, Berlin
*Completion: *2022






















































Sources: Eike Becker Architects + Skylineatlas


----------



## AchilleFF

xX72Xx said:


> Frankfurt 2024/25
> 
> View attachment 48991


do you have this picture in HD ?


----------



## xX72Xx

^ No unfortunately not. Here is the source of the picture.
I found another one for the CUD (Central Urban District / Messe Cluster)


----------



## Tyron

xX72Xx said:


> Frankfurt 2024/25
> 
> View attachment 48991


I think we will see even more towers until 2025. All projects except Helaba and Icoon have been completed or are under construction already.


----------



## TM_Germany

Unfortunately, there is hardly anything left in the pipeline. Combined with the economic crisis after corona, these scrapers will probably be the last ones to go up for a while.


----------



## RayMcK

TM_Germany said:


> Unfortunately, there is hardly anything left in the pipeline. Combined with the economic crisis after corona, these scrapers will probably be the last ones to go up for a while.


then we can hope for some recladding, I was in Frankfurt in 2015 and I was appalled by the status of some towers


----------



## Grimace

RayMcK said:


> then we can hope for some recladding, I was in Frankfurt in 2015 and I was appalled by the status of some towers


Germans build for practicalities not for aesthetics, as my wife would say.


----------



## Tyron

*ONE | 190 m | U/C  *

*Location:* Frankfurt, Europaviertel District

*Usage:* Office | Hotel | Coworking | Bars+Restaurants

*Main tenants:* NH Hotel Group | KPMG | Spaces

*Architect:* Meurer Architects

*Developer:* CA Immo

*Floors:* 49

*Completion:* ~ 2021


*Rendering*




















*New picture by eibomz*



















*Webcams*






























*The first of two roof terraces was fully concreted some days ago and offers a nice view over the Europaviertel district all the way to the Taunus Mountains: 








*
Source: CA Immmo


----------



## Tyron

*The Spin + EDEN | 128m + 98m | U/C*

Location: Güterplatz, Europaviertel
Use: Office, Hotel + residential
Floors: 31 + 28
Architect: Hadi Teherani + Jahn/Magnus Kaminiarz & Cie.
Developer: Gross&Partner, Frankfurt (The Spin) + Immobel Group, Luxembourg (Eden)
Completion: ~ 2021


*Renderings*

The Spin









Eden











*Update by eibomz








*












*Webcam-Updates*


----------



## the man from k-town

*FOUR | 228 + 172 + 120 + 100m | U/C*

*Location:* Deutsche Bank Triangle, Banking District
*Use:* Residential, Office, Hotel, Retail
*Floors:* Up to 59
*Developer:* Groß & Partner
*Architect:* UN Studio, Amsterdam
*Completion:* 2023


















https://4frankfurt.de/img/pages/home/gallery


int. Thread:
FRANKFURT | FOUR Frankfurt | 228m | 59 fl | 172m | 50 fl...

german Thread:
Frankfurt | FOUR - Ex-Deutsche-Bank-Dreieck | 4...

official homepage: 
FOUR FRANKFURT | LEBE DIE STADT

webcam of today





















eibomz said:


> Beeindruckende Stahlbewehrungen für den Guss des "Beton-Deckels"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: FOUR, Facebook


----------



## Tyron

Thanks, man! And a quick note: Official building heights have changed a bit to 233 + 178 + 125 + 105.


----------



## Tyron

*FAZ TOWER | 60 m | U/C*

Good news: after a longer break, construction now seems to be continuing. The first three cranes were erected in April.

*Location: *Frankfurt Europaviertel
*Usage:* Hotel + Office
*Main tenants: *Leonard Hotel + Frankfurter Allgemeine Newspaper
*Developer:* UBM development
*Architect:* Eike Becker_Architekten, Berlin
*Completion: *2022





















*Update by eibomz*










Sources: Eike Becker Architects


----------



## Tyron

*DB-Tower | 66m | The Brick | Europaviertel West*





















Source

*Update by eibomz*


----------



## Tyron

*Hafenpark Quartier | U/C* 

*Location:* Frankfurt EAST, next to the ECB headquarters
*Use:* Residential, Office, Hotel
*Architects: *AS+P, Albert Speer + Partner, Frankfurt (Masterplan) | Hadi Teherani Architects, Hamburg | prasch buken partner architekten, Hamburg | Barkow Leibinger Gesellschaft von Architekten, Berlin
*Developer:* B&L Group
*Gross floor area: * approx. 180,000 m²
*Completion:* 2022

*Update May/June 2020*

1st Construction Phase









*Overview*












*Renderings*





[/URL]











Sources: Hadi Teherani Architects / B&L Gruppe


----------



## Darryl

^^
Beautiful designs. I wish these were the type of designs they would build in Berlin.


----------



## AchilleFF

Tyron said:


> *Hafenpark Quartier | U/C*
> 
> *Location:* Frankfurt EAST, next to the ECB headquarters
> *Use:* Residential, Office, Hotel
> *Architects: *AS+P, Albert Speer + Partner, Frankfurt (Masterplan) | Hadi Teherani Architects, Hamburg | prasch buken partner architekten, Hamburg | Barkow Leibinger Gesellschaft von Architekten, Berlin
> *Developer:* B&L Group
> *Gross floor area: * approx. 180,000 m²
> *Completion:* 2022
> 
> *Update May/June 2020*
> 
> 1st Construction Phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Overview*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Renderings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> View attachment 182206
> 
> 
> Sources: Hadi Teherani Architects / B&L Gruppe


crazy


----------



## KubicaMaster

Hafenpark Quartier is so amazing.


----------



## KubicaMaster

Some other projects in this area:










Red is the Hafenpark Quartier project.

Yellow is a project called ostStern:










Green is a project called Great East:



















Blue could potentially be home to a new opera:










But there is a lot of development in general in this area. Some of which has already been finished like the Lindley Lindenberg Hotel:


----------



## Tyron

Darryl said:


> ^^
> Beautiful designs. I wish these were the type of designs they would build in Berlin.


Apart from those boxes being built in Berlin, there are fortunately still some interesting projects, such as the Estrell Tower, or the Upside towers. I personally like most of these neo-classical apartment projects, such as "The Wilhelm". I would like to see similar projects in Frankfurt too.


----------



## goschio

The Lindley Lindenberg Hotel looks fun. Would love to sit in that room full of lamps and drink a beer.


----------



## JBsam

KubicaMaster said:


> Hafenpark Quartier is so amazing.


Agreed, although I wish it was higher.


----------



## goschio

New proposal for opera. This time right in the city centre.









(GMP architects, simulation, FAZ)

From FAZ:
"
According to cultural director Ina Hartwig and planning director Mike Josef (both SPD), a suitable site has been found for the planned new building of the opera:

The Landesbank Hessen-Thüringen (Helaba) is ready to hand over part of the property on Neue Mainzer Strasse, where the headquarters of Frankfurter Sparkasse are currently located, write Matthias Alexander and Michael Hierholzer. According to Hartwig, little or little money has to be taken in hand to buy the property. Instead, the building rights are to be paid to build a 170 to 200 meter high tower on the northern part of the Sparkassen site. With this solution, the spectacle would remain in its old location, but would be rebuilt, the new opera building would be between the Japan Center and the new high-rise.
"
FAZ.NET-Hauptwache: Tauschgeschäfte, Umzüge, Milliardenhilfe (Google translate)


----------



## Tyron

That's very good news. Another rendering (by gmp architects) showing the potential new tower. The design of both the opera house and the tower are not final yet.









Source: gmp Architekten / Gerkan, Marg und Partner


----------



## KlausDiggy

A new 170-200m tower directly next to the already planned 205m tower Neue Mainzer Straße 57-59.
OMG the banking cluster will be overwhelming.


----------



## AchilleFF

Tyron said:


> That's very good news. Another rendering (by gmp architects) showing the potential new tower. The design of both the opera house and the tower are not final yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: gmp Architekten / Gerkan, Marg und Partner


this tower is really wonderful congratulations Frankfurt !


----------



## KubicaMaster

*ONE | 190 m | U/C

Location:* Frankfurt, Europaviertel District

*Usage:* Office | Hotel | Coworking | Bars+Restaurants

*Main tenants:* NH Hotel Group | KPMG | Spaces

*Architect:* Meurer Architects

*Developer:* CA Immo

*Floors:* 49

*Completion:* ~ 2021 










Source: Adama


----------



## goschio

Terminal 3 making progress










https://media0.faz.net/ppmedia/aktuell/rhein-main/675454288/1.6873644/default/vorwaerts-in-eine-ungewisse.jpg


----------



## Xorcist

The Spin and Eden 

Another Webcam Screenshot from today.


----------



## the man from k-town

*FOUR | 233 + 173 + 120 + 100m | U/C

Use:* Residential, Office, Hotel, Retail
*Developer:* Groß & Partner
*Architect:* UN Studio, Amsterdam
*Completion: ~* 2023












https://4frankfurt.de/img/pages/home/gallery

























int. Thread:
FRANKFURT | FOUR Frankfurt | 233m | 173m | 120m | 100m | U/C

german Thread:
Frankfurt | FOUR - Ex-Deutsche-Bank-Dreieck | 4...


*UPDATE* 

2 cranes have been mounted








FOUR


----------



## Xorcist

Tyron said:


> *DB-Tower - The Brick | 66m | Europaviertel West | U/C
> 
> Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aerial view*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> *Update by eibomz*


Aerial view is not "the Brick". Source shows a different project, located in the neighbouring city of Offenbach. But anyway, thank you for the link. I didn't know that the construction of the project was so far advanced.


----------



## KubicaMaster

One Forty West + Senckenbergturm

























© user


----------



## Michalhal

Frankfurt skyline still great again !


----------



## Tyron

Xorcist said:


> Aerial view is not "the Brick". Source shows a different project, located in the neighbouring city of Offenbach. But anyway, thank you for the link. I didn't know that the construction of the project was so far advanced.


Strange. The link i used was referring to an aerial of "DB Brick" but It seems the have changed some of the images on their website (https://www.larsgruber.de/projekte).

Original image was similar to this one: 









Source


----------



## Arch98

That last shot given it a very nice look


----------



## KubicaMaster

Mainzer Landstrasse 47









© Google Maps









© Andreas Stimpert

https://www.tektonik.net/FortySeven-Frankfurt.html


----------



## KubicaMaster

Biebergasse 6-10 / Börsenplatz 7-11









© Schmittchen









© epizentrum









© Michael Behrendt / Tektonik Architekten









© BNP Paribas Real Estate


----------



## KubicaMaster

Zeil 111 / Zeil-Passage









© Phorio









© Schmittchen









































© Bernadette Grimmenstein

https://www.tektonik.net/Zeil111Wohngeschäftshaus.html


----------



## goschio

Mainyard

Construction start: 2021
Demoltion of old buildings has started. 

































About – MainYard







main-yard.de






MAIN YARD – OrT


----------



## ThatOneGuy

These reclads are great


----------



## the man from k-town

*ONE | 191m | U/C

Location:* Europe District
*Usage:* Office | Hotel | Coworking | Bars+Restaurants
*Main tenants:* NH Hotel Group | KPMG | Spaces
*Architect:* Meurer Architects
*Developer:* CA IMMO
*Floors:* 49
*Completion:* 2021

*Current Height:* 185m





















CA IMMO

*UPDATE*

ONE on Facebook








ONE Frankfurt



























Startseite CA-Immo ONE Frankfurt


----------



## KubicaMaster

Kreisler am Baseler Platz, Baseler Straße 46-48









FRANKFURT | Projects & Construction


Awesome job k-diggy !




www.skyscrapercity.com





More renders:

































































© Architektenkontor Faller + Krück / QUEST Investment Partners

https://kreislerfrankfurt.de/?lang=en

https://architektenkontor.com/#!/projekte/5d5274a261c5f9ec400018fb


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

The last one looks so amazing !


----------



## Ingenioren

Afaik the Vitopia campus is just on the border of Frankfurt imo is relevant to this tread also


----------



## goschio

Two projects from Bockenheim

*Jewish academy Frankfurt*
Approved earlier this year. Removal of vegetation has started.

















Denkfabrik in Bockenheim
 

Die Baugenehmigung für die Jüdische Akademie in Frankfurt am Main ist erteilt – Baubeginn wahrscheinlich im Sommer




www.juedische-allgemeine.de





*Max-Planck-Institute for empirical Aesthetics*
Completion: 2024

*
















*


Max-Planck-Institut für Empirische Ästhetik, Frankfurt am Main


----------



## A.Whiskey

Very nice! Just out of curiosoty, how many buildings 100m + to roof has Frankfurt under construction now?


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^
Four (233m, 173m, 120m, 100m)
One (191m)
Spin (128m)
Senckenbergturm/99 West (106m)

Ich denke 7 im Moment.


----------



## Tyron

+ 1 reconstruction (Global Tower ~ 110m) and 2 towers which are around 100 meters: Eden (98m) and 160 Park View (96m).


----------



## ClubMate

So far I wasn’t so much into the projects of Frankfurt. I informed myself a bit and I really like what I see but I have to say that the commerzbank tower really annoys me and it would be a relief for my eyes if it were torn down one day


----------



## Tone Volume

ClubMate said:


> the commerzbank tower really annoys me


Yes, the skyline of Frankfurt would be better without it.


ClubMate said:


> it would be a relief for my eyes if it were torn down one day


Exactly.


----------



## eibomz

Frankfurt skyline view in the near future with CBT (on the right) and Four (on the left) already under construction. On the long run the visual dominance of the Commerzbank Tower will be under pressure








Source; KP Engel Architekten


----------



## KlausDiggy

Commerzbank is a very cool building. I hope that it shapes the skyline for a long time to come. 
Along with the Messeturm, it is one of Frankfurt's landmarks and the world's first ecological skyscraper.


----------



## ELH

The Commerzbank tower fits better when it is no longer the all dominant eye-catch of the skyline. From ground level, between other towers, it lends the cityscape a huge amount of metropolitan wibe.


----------



## the man from k-town

Sparda-Bank Tower (Messeeingang Süd)

Height: 124m
Use: Office
Architect: Cyrus Moser





















Preparations have begun


HD said:


> View attachment 2622984
> 
> 
> Sehr viel Aktivität heute Abend ... Handybild.


----------



## Darryl

Frankfurt is one of my favorite European skylines. It looks so great from certain angles, but as the post above shows, I just don't understand why they build their highrise buildings so far apart from eachother. If they just built them all in the same area it would be so much more impressive.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Darryl said:


> Frankfurt is one of my favorite European skylines. It looks so great from certain angles, but as the post above shows, I just don't understand why they build their highrise buildings so far apart from eachother. If they just built them all in the same area it would be so much more impressive.


But,it's rapidly closing the gap,too.That's seem to be obvious as far I have seen, too.And, oh that very render you referring (I suppose) was merely outdated in its overall skyline from that angle,that's why😉👍


----------



## TM_Germany

Darryl said:


> Frankfurt is one of my favorite European skylines. It looks so great from certain angles, but as the post above shows, I just don't understand why they build their highrise buildings so far apart from eachother. If they just built them all in the same area it would be so much more impressive.


The picture they used as a base for that render is quite out of date by now, it's missing at least 4(?) towers that are u/c or completed now. While it looks like the buildings are far apart from each other, they now consolidated quite nicely into two distinct and dense clusters. Most of the remaining gaps will be filled with projects like the Millenium Tower, the Neues Polizeipräsidium project as well as several other possible future projects. The CBD in central Frankfurt ist also denser than any other skyscraper district in Europe, with almost every building there being a highrise once all current projects are complete.
Here is a very high quality render of Europaviertel made by yours truly for illustration purposes:













Frankfurt Millennium Areal — Ferdinand Heide Architekt







www.ferdinand-heide.de





Maybe someone else has a better illustration for everything planned there.


----------



## KlausDiggy

This illustration comes to my mind, but it has the old design of The Präsidium and has no Millennium Towers.

Trade fair cluster








Source: Das Boomquartier mit Gleisanschluss


----------



## the man from k-town

*The Spin | 128m / Eden | 98m*












derUlukai said:


>


*Central Business Tower | 205m*



















Demolition going on









*FOUR | 233 | 173 | 120 | 100m








*









Source: UN Studio


*







*












derUlukai said:


> geile baustelle - man riecht auch sonntags noch den frischen beton..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viel übrig geblieben ist von der mit enormen aufwand gestützten fassade des altbaus ja nicht..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> überall was los in der stadt beim sonntäglichen kaiserwetter. wirklich überall? nein, eine trostlose steinwüste leistet wiederstand..


----------



## MikeVegas

I really hope at some point the city starts to get some more visually iconic buildings. No disrespect but the skyline looks very much like a United States skyline. Minor exceptions but most people, at least here in the States, wouldn't guess this is Germany or anywhere outside the States. Mostly flat square boxes which is very typical in American skylines. Yes there are some minor exceptions.


----------



## ClubMate

Looking like a city from the States is when it comes to skylines not that bad at all, there are some exceptional buildings in planning for example the millennium tower. Im not from Frankfurt but in my opinion the city maybe could need an addition of green spaces (e.g on roofs), trees, less spaces for cars, more retail trades and gastronomy. But overall the development is not so bad, so maybe they can increase their efforts also for other topics than skyscrapers


----------



## the man from k-town

Tyron said:


> + 1 reconstruction (Global Tower ~ 110m) and 2 towers which are around 100 meters: Eden (98m) and 160 Park View (96m).


and Central Business Tower (205m) coming soon,too.









Still in demolition phase









ONE almost completed 










*The Spin | 128m *










FOUR 























































allp pics by me


----------



## the man from k-town

Sparda-Bank Tower aka Messeeingang Süd | Prep

Height: 124m
Use: Office
Architect: Cyrus Moser
Completion: ~2025






















March, 22nd


















pics by me


----------



## Tiaren

Mplsuptown said:


> I really hope at some point the city starts to get some more visually iconic buildings. No disrespect but the skyline looks very much like a United States skyline. Minor exceptions but most people, at least here in the States, wouldn't guess this is Germany or anywhere outside the States. Mostly flat square boxes which is very typical in American skylines. Yes there are some minor exceptions.


I don't know, I think Frankfurt has probably Europe's classiest, most timeless skyline. Paris, London, Moscow, Warsaw etc. can look kinda gaudy and gimmicky with their many trend-chasing towers.
And with Commerzbank, Messeturm and Maintower Frankfurt has several very iconic towers that immediately tell you that you are looking at Frankfurt.
I just wished Millenium Tower, as the soon highest tower, would've had a more unique look. It looks sleek, no doubt about it, but it also looks like a lot of very similar towers around Europe and the world.


----------



## boss-ton

The more new buildings can block commerzbank tower the better. That thing is hideous.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Tiaren said:


> I don't know, I think Frankfurt has probably Europe's classiest, most timeless skyline. Paris, London, Moscow, Warsaw etc. can look kinda gaudy and gimmicky with their many trend-chasing towers.
> And with Commerzbank, Messeturm and Maintower Frankfurt has several very iconic towers that immediately tell you that you are looking at Frankfurt.
> I just wished Millenium Tower, as the soon highest tower, would've had a more unique look. It looks sleek, no doubt about it, but it also looks like a lot of very similar towers around Europe and the world.


I wouldn't say mamy buildings are similar with its greenery twist in its lower section,which it's still a unique architectural feature and whwn you combine it with that unique cantilevered-like prolonged crown of it then it's not a common modern sight in an European context neither really the case of the whole world for that matter.

So, I don't get there with the choice of words to describing how similar it's with even "many" we supposedly have popping up in Europe or most of the parts of the world,recently?

Otherwise with rest of what you described or wrote then I'd kinda agree with the first many sentences and its content of yours.But,being trendy,architecturally, makes you actually unique amd architecturally innovative..
I'm just saying.

But,when that being said,I'd still utterly love the Frankfurt/Main way of designing their buildings on average or as usually,but take that aside as well they sure getting some so-called trend-setting shaped/designed (and, that's only through the design perspective we both taken account of of course,and not the only what an certain building also do possess of architectural features..like the facade look or facade quality, etc.,which the Germans do a pretty job at and that's even on average what they focus solidly..Right?..
You do know that,too,i.e. the awareness of other equally significant architectural features that I just mentioned slightly above OR is it that you just didn't care to be more specific, which many people in here actually btw and surprisingly aren't do much of for being,when expressing a estimation or a opinion of the aesthetics of a building's actually many architectural features?) skyscrapers, recently, too..

Good that have been settled down, I suppose 😅🙂🙃👍


----------



## Darryl

??


----------



## Ecopolisia

Darryl said:


> ??


It might be better now.I did observed some unfortunate typos here and there,though.Blame the almost invalid autocorrect of mine..
Nevertheless, they have now been corrected.Just as you are aware of that now.

Anyways, some more nice updates,instead,guys?🙃✌


----------



## goschio

New mixed use high-rises in the Rebstockpark area announced. 

*DLE receives preliminary planning permission for office and residential high-rise*



> DLE Land Development GmbH (DLE), one of the leading European investment and asset managers in the field of land development, has received a positive preliminary building permit for the “Office and residential high-rise at Rebstockpark” project in Frankfurt/Main.





> A mixed-use high-rise building with a floor area of 37,000 square meters and a total of 18 floors is to be built on the approximately 6,000 square meter site on Leonardo-Da-Vinci-Allee in western Frankfurt. After the development plan for the area only provided for commercial uses, according to the current preliminary building permit, residential, office and hotel uses can also be realized in the high-rise project. Facade greening with climbing plants is also planned in the preliminary design, as well as underground parking spaces for cars, covered parking spaces for bicycles and spacious roof terraces for residents and commercial users.


































DEAL - Magazine | Real Estate | Investment | Finance











Frankfurt: Wohnturm am Rebstockpark in Bockenheim geplant


In Frankfurt ist das nächste Hochhausprojekt in Plaung. Am Rebstockpark in Bockenheim soll ein 67 Meter hohes Büro- und Wohnhaus entstehen.




www.fr.de


----------



## Darryl

I won't shed a tear if/when this "plant building" trend dies.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Darryl said:


> I won't shed a tear if/when this "plant building" trend dies.


Well,you don't do that,then...lol...I'll or will never have to in the first place is way more plausible of a direct answer to that.A necessity that sadly not many(but,way fewer ones than before, and continues to be so) seemed not to grasp on for some kinda unknown reason..Thankful for that,especially in these times and years(or century, and not those more ignorant good ol' ego-days/-centuries before it)...Lol...Good that that have been settled down and clarified once for all, I suppose..🤷😗🙃👍💎🌈

More updates,thanks,folks.Love them coming👍


----------



## Darryl

I have no idea what about 90% of that even says (and I'm a native English speaker), but one thing I've noticed you often do is you like to end your tedious word salads with "it's settled once and for all". In English, when something is "settled" it means that in a disagreement both sides have come to a decision together that they agree upon. You don't settle something alone. LOL


----------



## Darryl

To expand a little further on why I don't like buildings with plants all over the exterior of them, it has a lot to do with the location of the building. Plants only look nice when they are alive and green. In Germany's climate, plants are dead and brown for approximately 4 months of each year. A building using plants on its exterior in my opinion would only be successful in looking nice and green in a city with a climate that is warm all year like Singapore or Miami.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Darryl said:


> I have no idea what about 90% of that even says (and I'm a native English speaker), but one thing I've noticed you often do is you like to end your tedious word salads with "it's settled once and for all". In English, when something is "settled" it means that in a disagreement both sides have come to a decision together that they agree upon. You don't settle something alone. LOL


It's kind of a indirectly that's just how it lands and that's how it's, that's all.Not necessarily thay both have to be directly agreeing or doing it ina group like some bunch of scouts.I can tell you that much as a at least as a person/student,who having a knowledge of that langauge in a senior high school level..Goodie...Comprendo?..Even more lol to that,instead...

And, when that being said,you need to be lesser myopic and lazyminded,then,especially if you (I bet pretending,too) don't comprehend just 50% (or lesser..) of it.Most people do, particularly if they do no possess those mental or personal attributes above.No errors,just some play of words (BECAUSE I do like that in my comments or pronouncements) here and there,assumptions and mere facts.That' all..
So,nothing to be actually corrected there in the first place.I would generally be aware of that right away, either afterwards, like seconds/minutes later, or just as I'm writing something......

Futhermore,you being a native one,then you must have understood ((much)) of it.Especially if you are one??It's their language.They would understand a broken record version of it,WHICH of course isn't the very case here either....
But,apparently not for some unknown (or for some indirectly disagreeing for the sake of disagreeing..I bet..) reason.

I'm just saying....
Well,that's obviously to tell and that's settled down, too,because it just is naturally and when you seeing it in a wider spectrum as well..

Finally,having greenery is just the trend now or in fact been that for a while now, and it's just here to stay as long as it should.
According to myself, then it's if as long it's done in the right, organized and top modern way,and that's whether you like it or not,then it's good to go.Also, in combination of maintaining it way more efficiently.That's just a bonus,too.

I'm afraid,that's just another alternative future building/or facade style here to stay for a very long time...That's clarified now..

More?You to decide that of course?I'm all available for today, the days to come or even the weeks ahead, you see🤷😗👍✌🌈💎

Anyways,some nice updates would be so delightful and fine,guys🙃✌


----------



## derUlukai

construction of four and its impact in the skyline as of yesterday


----------



## goschio

*Central Business Tower*

Height: 205m
Office space: 114,500 m2 
Status: Demolition works
Completion: 2027
Architect: KSP Engel



















Demolition of the existing buildings is almost complete.








Webcam Central Business Tower


The historic building will be preserved and integrated into the project.









Construction update Central Business Tower









Central Business Tower | KSP ENGEL







www.ksp-engel.com







Vision – Central Business Tower


----------



## goschio

*Four*









Dronestagram by Oliver Krautscheid


----------



## Tiaren

I like the Central Business Tower, it looks very classy and elegant. I wish Berlin's towers would look more like it.


----------



## Darryl

Ha, I was just going to say the same thing! The towers in Frankfurt have an elegance and class that is just simply missing in a lot of the highrise proposals for Berlin. The Central Business Tower in particular. Frankfurt seems to make deliberate effort to avoid "blocky" looking towers.


----------



## Darryl

It's no wonder that my favorite highrise in Berlin "Upper West" was designed by the same company.


----------



## goschio

*Kanso*

It's located in the Lyoner city quarter which used to be a typical office park and is currently being transformed into a more mixed city quarter with a higher proportion of residential. 

Apartments: 280 micro-apartments, 12 normal apartments, 11 penthouse apartments
Other uses: kindergarten, gastronomy
Status: completed, first tenants moving in next month






























Kanso - Planquadrat











Das Kanso ist die neue Mitte


Mikroapartmenthaus im Lyoner Quartier eröffnet




www.fnp.de


----------



## TM_Germany

^^ A rare instance of the result looking better than the render imo.


----------



## the man from k-town

*FOUR | 233 | 173 | 120 | 100m*
Location: Banking District ,near Hauptwache
Developer: Groß & Partner
Design: UN Studio
Completion: 2024

*
















*
Source: UN Studio

*Update 17.9.*

click to enlarge






































The Spin topped out at 128m, Eden to the right (98m)


















pics by me


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Video from The B1M about Four Development :*


----------



## goschio

*Das Praesidum*

Some new renders and new information

Total area of the new city quarter: 100,000 m2

Height of tower: 175m

Tower will now be office and residential. Initially it was office and hotel.

Residential units: 446 (30% socially subsidised)

2023: Demolition of existing buildings / Start of construction 
2026: Completion of project









P1- New building (residential, retail)
P2 - Renovation of historic police HQ (office, retail)
P3 - New highrise (175m) (office, residential)
P4 - New building (residential, retail, kindergarten)





































































Intro vor Intro - Präsidium


----------



## goschio

*NAMU*

New office tower announced. Located in Offenbach right next to the A661 Main river crossing.

Office space: 60,000m2

Architect: Eike Becker Architekten
Developer: Ernst Otto Walker und Christoph Bürkel
Height: 120m
Project volume: 300 Mio EUR
Construction: Timber hybrid/ solar cells in facade

Expected completion: 2027


















Mit Holz hoch hinaus


Rund 60.000 qm Bruttogrundfläche sollen in Offenbach-Kaiserlei im Projekt Namu entstehen.




www.iz.de


----------



## the man from k-town

*Central Business Tower | 205m | Prep*











more renders on the homepage


















source: CBT

my pics


















webcam










*NION*
(former project name: Porsche design tower)

Location: Europaviertel/ Emser Brücke - Opposite the new Sparda bank tower
Height: 106m
Use: office, possible gastronomy
Architect: UNStudio
Developer: Groß & Partner
Status: planning stage/ UNstudio won architecture competition
Completion: 2026





































source: Skyline-Atlas


----------



## soren5en

next page


----------



## soren5en

_Schwedler Trio.
Ortner & Ortner Baukunst ( 2022 )
hofmann-natursteim.com











































_


----------



## schorsch

Darryl said:


> To expand a little further on why I don't like buildings with plants all over the exterior of them, it has a lot to do with the location of the building. Plants only look nice when they are alive and green. In Germany's climate, plants are dead and brown for approximately 4 months of each year. A building using plants on its exterior in my opinion would only be successful in looking nice and green in a city with a climate that is warm all year like Singapore or Miami.


Not all plants loose their leaves in winter, you just need to choose the right ones. And it's really not about just looking nice, it's about improving the micro climate inside the city. In my opinion this is not a trend, but a necessity.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*FOUR | 233 | 173 | 120 | 100m*
Location: Banking District ,near Hauptwache
Developer: Groß & Partner
Design: UN Studio
Completion: 2024


*







*

27.12.2022 
































































@gorgoroth 

More Photos here : FRANKFURT | FOUR Frankfurt | 233m | 173m | 120m | 100m | U/C


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Das Kreisler | 45m | U/C

















*



















27.12.2022



















@gorgoroth


----------



## droneriot

Should have called it The Kreisler Building.


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## KlausDiggy




----------

